# Dungeon to Lair: That's the plan at least...



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*The Motivationally Challenged issues a demand!!!*

My first Blog!

For those that haven't noticed, I don't have any pictures (or even a description) of my shop. There is a perfectly good reason for that. *I DON'T HAVE A SHOP YET!!!* For that, I don't have a good reason. I can rationalize all day long as to why, life is busy, what with work and everything and my friends are always asking for help with their handyman projects. But the truth is it is my fault (see, I can be responsible; responsible for everything that goes wrong).

I have been "Motivationally Challenged" most of my adult life. That is to say, I'm really good (great actually) at kicking back with a beer, watching TV, Surfing the net and napping (all at the same time, on many occasions). None of these "Pastimes" are inherently bad. It has been said and I believe, Everything in moderation (especially sobriety). Watching the TV News keeps me up to date on current events, weather and such, that's a good thing right? I only found LumberJocks by web surfing and what a great find it has turned out to be! Who could deny that LJ's and all the members, is/are not the BEST!!! Recharging ones batteries by napping, need I say more. Well all that, combined with real life is exhuasting and time consuming which has prevented me from actually setting up my basement workshop. Oh, did I mention that I am also a great procrastinator. Why do today, what I can put off 'til tomorrow, I always say! Enough of this! I have decided that TODAY IS TOMORROW or TOMORROW IS TODAY (you know what I mean)!!!

My goal is to build a 75' X 50' (3750 sqft) shop, with a cyclone DC with ducting everywhere, an aircraft carrier for a TS/Outfeed table, and every tool & machine you can imagine, all the bells & whistles, *"A true woodworkers paradise"*. However, since the basement is (maybe) only a combined 600 sq FT, with only 250 to 275 sqft devoted to the shop, I don't think it will be possible. Y'all know that saying: 10 lb. of $h!T in a 5 lb bag. Time to come back to reality, what a bummer! Rather than a grandiose refuge,..... sanity, space and budget demand a more cozy, intimate lair.

I'm hoping that this blog will help my *Motivationally Challenged* self to keep on the *"straight & narrow"* path to workshopdom. I fiqure if I blogged about the transformation of my *Basement Dungeon* into a *Woodworkers Lair*, I would be forced to persevere in spite of my inherent character flaws. To that end, I have a favor, no a demand of ALL LumberJocks! Should I faulter or wane in my mission, please "PM" me and give me the proverbial *"Swift kick in the A$$"*!!! When the shop is completed (as if any shop is ever completed), I will give LJ's due credit for it's completion. Should I fail in my mission, It will be my fault alone (however, I will still blame Any & All entities I can)!!!

As Porky Pig would say: "TTTThat's aaaall folks (for now)!!!

In my next installment, I will include some before pictures and report on actual progress. Until then, just remember: wherever you go…..There you are!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *The Motivationally Challenged issues a demand!!!*
> 
> My first Blog!
> 
> ...


I am not here and I can prove it
Am I over there?
No
Am I over yonder?
No
If I am not over there or over yonder then I must be some place else… and if I am someplace else I can not be here..
Get your A into gear and show us what you got…I will be right behind you….LMAO


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *The Motivationally Challenged issues a demand!!!*
> 
> My first Blog!
> 
> ...


I'm Here…..
Where are You?

I was actually going to put before pictures, but don't know how to put them in the blog. Must do research. You know what that means… More web surfing for the answer. So much for workshop lair construction!


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *The Motivationally Challenged issues a demand!!!*
> 
> My first Blog!
> 
> ...


What do we want? *"procrastination…"* When do we want it… *"meh tomorrow…"*


----------



## toolmantim (Nov 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *The Motivationally Challenged issues a demand!!!*
> 
> My first Blog!
> 
> ...


Hey DIY, Just read your blog, hope you don't think your any different than the rest of us. I too, for the longest time wanted that " Dream Shop " everyone chat's about, but I got to tell ya, my small space brings me more joy than could ever have been imagined ! Some times I find myself just sitting amongst ( is that a word ? ) all the stuff I've collected via CL, ebay, yard sales, ect. But for me cuz making this small space the place of my dreams I make it a point to do at least one thing every time I walk out into the shop. Some times its such a small change its ridiculous, but I keep telling myself, ( and my very understanding girlfriend ) that it's getting more user friendly. ( She wonders how I can spend sooo much time out there ) On a free day, if there's such a thing, it seems like hours go buy in an instant, and then its over. I still look forward to the next time I get to do it again. I've converted many spaces ( I'm a renter also ) and the " Lairs " keep getting better ! Good luck !


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *The Motivationally Challenged issues a demand!!!*
> 
> My first Blog!
> 
> ...


toolmantim,
I hear ya. Progress over the last year has been slow, but there has been progress. I'm really just glad to have a space to work out of. I'm currently working on shop fixtures, for organization so my time can be more efficient & productive.

Thanks for stopping by!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Nice Rack, If I do say so myself!!!*

Has it really been 3 weeks since I last "blogged" or "bloggided" or is it just plain "BLABBING"? I'll go with blabbing!

I have made progress, which is surprising considering the amount of napping, web surfing & procratination I was able to get in.
Let's see if I am technologically skilled enough to get some pictures up here!










Dag nab it!!! I said picture not pitcher!

Here are a few "Before" pictures of my current Dungeon, aka my future workshop Liar.



































It has been said; A clean desk is the sign of an insane mind!
Apply that to my basement "shop" and no way could you have me "Committed"!

I have not worked on this area yet. I have been concentrating on preparing the secret room that will house all the imminent beautiful treasures (read projects) I shall hoard (read create/build)! Of course before I can create objects of beauty and admiration, I must have lumber from which to construct from. Hence I need lumber storage!

This is the Secret Lumber Room I speak of.









I summoned my loyal servants and told them to "Make Ready" my lumber room! Ok, it was me talking to myself. Maybe there is a sliiiiiiight chance I could be committed to an institution. NO, I say to a Loony Bin, committed to Lumber storage am I.

Prepped!!!









Painted!!!









Rack Installed!!!









A Stacked Rack!!! (Mind out of the Gutter!)









The "Lumber Rack" is 4×4 posts drilled every 6" for removable/adjustable pegs. The pegs are 1/2" black pipe covered with plumbing insulation. Made extra pegs for future use. Right now I'm only storing dimensional lumber for shop & general storage shelving. 
Ok. not a lot of progress for 3+ weeks of time, but progress none the less. As long as the North East (Vermont) stays snow free, I'll have shop time. With a semi-organized shop, the pace should pick up a bit.
The time is soon approaching; I need to build a Thein Baffle pre-seperator, install my 2HP HF DC, build an Ambient Air Cleaner. Once all that is done, I'll be able to breath much easier, both figuratively and literally.

*Well, That's the plan at least…*


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nice Rack, If I do say so myself!!!*
> 
> Has it really been 3 weeks since I last "blogged" or "bloggided" or is it just plain "BLABBING"? I'll go with blabbing!
> 
> ...


Real progress if you ask me…now move outwards to the door


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nice Rack, If I do say so myself!!!*
> 
> Has it really been 3 weeks since I last "blogged" or "bloggided" or is it just plain "BLABBING"? I'll go with blabbing!
> 
> ...


Great job…. The before pic of that lumber storage looked like a scene from Saw…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nice Rack, If I do say so myself!!!*
> 
> Has it really been 3 weeks since I last "blogged" or "bloggided" or is it just plain "BLABBING"? I'll go with blabbing!
> 
> ...


I don't know if I can get that lumber to take a saw to itself…...But I know someone who will!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nice Rack, If I do say so myself!!!*
> 
> Has it really been 3 weeks since I last "blogged" or "bloggided" or is it just plain "BLABBING"? I'll go with blabbing!
> 
> ...


great progress here

and a nice rack


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nice Rack, If I do say so myself!!!*
> 
> Has it really been 3 weeks since I last "blogged" or "bloggided" or is it just plain "BLABBING"? I'll go with blabbing!
> 
> ...


Man what a difference, you did a great job.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nice Rack, If I do say so myself!!!*
> 
> Has it really been 3 weeks since I last "blogged" or "bloggided" or is it just plain "BLABBING"? I'll go with blabbing!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words everyone. Just the motivation I need (as REO Speedwagon sang), *To keep pushin' on!*

I've been down in the "Dungeon" all morning re-organizing the basement shop. It is coming along. By this evening, I should actually be able to put to use most of my tools & machines.

*Ok Slacker* (refering to myself here)*, break time is over!* It is time to return to the drudgery within the bowels of the domicile.

If I don't return…. Please come searching for me and bring *"Sustenance & Grog"*!!! A handsome reward will be offered!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nice Rack, If I do say so myself!!!*
> 
> Has it really been 3 weeks since I last "blogged" or "bloggided" or is it just plain "BLABBING"? I'll go with blabbing!
> 
> ...


So why isn't that nice lumber rack posted to your "projects" page???? I checked your "projects" page and you know what I saw….............


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nice Rack, If I do say so myself!!!*
> 
> Has it really been 3 weeks since I last "blogged" or "bloggided" or is it just plain "BLABBING"? I'll go with blabbing!
> 
> ...


Yep, nice job! Expand it towards the door and then get a metal cabinet to place in there to hold all your stains, and other solvnents. Super use of the space!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nice Rack, If I do say so myself!!!*
> 
> Has it really been 3 weeks since I last "blogged" or "bloggided" or is it just plain "BLABBING"? I'll go with blabbing!
> 
> ...


redryder,
Good question! I guess I didn't consider it "Worthy" enough to be included in the amalgamation of the projects here on LJs!

I actually have a few "Shop Projects" that I plan on posting as a group. I need to take some photos. So stay tuned & I WILL have a project post for the "Project Junkies" out there!

bullethead,
I am still sorting out organization & storage. I will eventually have a designated finishing/spray booth. It will have a repurposed furnace blower for positive air pressure & vent out a window. So I need to figure out the space & set up of both the spray booth & finishing supplies.

Thanks for the interest! See you in the threads/posts!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Temporary Insanity (maybe permanent)!!!*

When I awoke yestermorrow, a busy day in the basement Dungeon awaited me. A full day of drudgery was ahead of me. It was time to do a "preliminary setup" of my basement shop. I have to say, until the shop is properly equipt & set up; *It will drive me INSANE!*

Before









After









Before









After









Before









After









Here is the closet that will house my 2HP HF DC, air compressor, wall mounted shop vac and other stuff as time will dictate.









This temporary setup will allow me to get some dire needed shop projects done (as I'm sure you'd agree).

Some of the Projects/Tasks that lie ahead for me include (but not limited to):
Build Thein Baffle "Top Hat" seperator
Run DC ducting through out shop
Build Air Cleaner (repurposed furnace squirrle cage blower)
Build quick, usable "Down & Dirty" jigs, fixtures & sleds
Install two wall mounted benches/counters
Build "suitable" workbench/assembly table/outfeed table
Build base units/storage under two wall mounted benches/counters
Build mobile bases for Jointer, TS, RAS
Rehab "Vintage" DeWalt Power Shop RAS
And the list goes on and on and on….
Thanks, in no part, to the ingenious & talented members here on LJs! It seems that eveytime I get on the LJ site someone is showcasing a shop project that makes my "To-Do List" even longer (yeah, you know who you are!). I tell ya, there just is NOT enough time in a day!

I must confess! I have not been doing ALL of the work in this transformation. My housemate has played a HUGE roll in this. I would not be this far along if it wasn't for his efforts. By the way his name is Randy. I'm Randy 1, he's Randy 2 (too), I'm an original and he's a cheap imitation! So,when I say Randy did ALL this work, I'm not lying!

Just because I took today off (from the shop), doesn't mean I'll be taking this evening/night off. I do need to eat and then "Take my Meds" (you know, that insanity bug is going around)! We'll see! I'm hoping that the immediate shop projects will help to reveal the true needs of the shop. ie: tool placement, jigs, storage and the like. *Well, that's the plan at least!*


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Temporary Insanity (maybe permanent)!!!*
> 
> When I awoke yestermorrow, a busy day in the basement Dungeon awaited me. A full day of drudgery was ahead of me. It was time to do a "preliminary setup" of my basement shop. I have to say, until the shop is properly equipt & set up; *It will drive me INSANE!*
> 
> ...


Looks like you have lots of room to work.

By the way is your DeWalt table saw a job site saw and is it working ok I plan on buying a new one in the spring.

Thanks


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Temporary Insanity (maybe permanent)!!!*
> 
> When I awoke yestermorrow, a busy day in the basement Dungeon awaited me. A full day of drudgery was ahead of me. It was time to do a "preliminary setup" of my basement shop. I have to say, until the shop is properly equipt & set up; *It will drive me INSANE!*
> 
> ...


There is a fair amount of room. The shop space is 12' 9" x 19" (about 240 sqft). Alot more room than my previous workspace, the cargo area in my small SUV. There are also four additional rooms/spaces, which provide DC, compressor & lumber storage and a future finishing room. In a future blog, I'll go into greater details of ALL the spaces.

To answer your question. That is a job site saw model DW744. It actually belongs to my housemate. It does work fine. I have only used it a few times for some very simple projects "Off Site", so the portability was key, as far as accuracy & overall performance, I could not say! I do like the rack & pinion fence adjustment. Unfortunately, it is missing the blade guard, anti-kickback pawls & riving knife/splitter. I haven't really compared prices on table saws, as I have access to this saw, so I don't know how it compares to the competition. I hope this info helps!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Temporary Insanity (maybe permanent)!!!*
> 
> When I awoke yestermorrow, a busy day in the basement Dungeon awaited me. A full day of drudgery was ahead of me. It was time to do a "preliminary setup" of my basement shop. I have to say, until the shop is properly equipt & set up; *It will drive me INSANE!*
> 
> ...


sweet progress, looking great.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Temporary Insanity (maybe permanent)!!!*
> 
> When I awoke yestermorrow, a busy day in the basement Dungeon awaited me. A full day of drudgery was ahead of me. It was time to do a "preliminary setup" of my basement shop. I have to say, until the shop is properly equipt & set up; *It will drive me INSANE!*
> 
> ...


Ken90712,

It is kind words like your's that help to keep me motivated to complete the shop set up.

BTW: Love your tag line! When asked "How am I doing?"; I often reply, "I woke up breathing, so I'm doing great!"


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*An addition to the family: AKA Tool Gloat*

No real progress to speak of. Instead of eliminating clutter, I added to it!

I was checking CL the other day and spotted an add for a $265.00 HD Gift Card for $140.00!!! Yup, $125.00 of FREE money. I combined the (free) $125.00 with $80.00 of real money of my own and purchased…...........

I've been eyeing this sander for a couple of weeks. *JACKPOT!!!* 









And Damn, It looks great next to it's BIG brother!









Now that I have a "workable" shop, it's time to get down to brass tacks and get busy! Many, Many, Many shop fixtures, jigs, storage, shelving & what not, need my building skills (or lack there of).

Priority #1 is to build my air cleaner, the Thein Baffle upgrade to the DC can wait as ALL machines are at least now able to be hooked up to dust collection & I really need to be able to breathe!

*Danger, Danger Will Robinson*, I am lost in SketchUp! To my dismay, SketchUp is not playing nice!!! OK, maybe I don't know/follow the rules. I've had to design & hand draw three different renditions of my air cleaner and still can't get it right. I think that I get lost in the multitude of options available in the early design phase. Too many choices and then trying to plan for ANY & ALL Contingencies, leaves me wandering aimlessly. Then there's my horrible drafting skills. I may have to just "Shoot from the hip" on this one.

That's all I've got for now. It's late (3:30am), I need sleep. I need to get up early. Damn, IT'S ALREADY EARLY!!!
Maybe I should just pull an all-nighter and build my air cleaner. Hmmmm! Operate power tools with NO SLEEP or get some shut eye? I'm not really keen on being asleep at the wheel, it really makes it difficult to drive yourself to the ER when a limb or artery is severed!

I'm going to bed, get myself some ZZZZ's and then attack that air cleaner with a refreshed body, mind & spirit. Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *An addition to the family: AKA Tool Gloat*
> 
> No real progress to speak of. Instead of eliminating clutter, I added to it!
> 
> ...


Ok, I'm refreshed! I am about to cut all the ply for my air cleaner, just waiting for the garage to heat up. In the mean time I broke out my new Kreg Master Kit, set it up and will be ready to assemble as soon as the ply is cut.

I gotta go, it's time to make some sawdust and verify that the garage hasn't caught fire from the propane heater!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*A Herc-U-Lean Effort & 3/4's Done!*

I HAVE made some progress in my fight against airborne contaminants. The 3/4" ply that I'm building my air cleaner out of has all been cut to size. I have to say, I don't enjoy the process of cutting sheet goods down to size. I don't have a panel saw station, no sliding tablesaw, not even a track saw. Yeah, full sheets won't get into my basement without putting up a fight, it wasn't a knife fight but it did involve a "blade". I put the ply in it's place and cut it down to size. It's place was on top of saw horses and clamped down. Did I tell you it is 13° outside and I must work in the UNHEATED garage to work the 4' x 8' sheets. Let's just say I don't want any "Frozen Margarittas" right now, Brrrrrr!!! Hmmm, perhaps some Bailey's in my COFFEE is called for. Rex, you want some Bailey's & Coffee?

Panels cut for Air Cleaner









The only cutting left to do are the cleats that hold the filters & Blower/Motor in place. Then it will be time to break out my new Kreg Pockethole Jig Master Kit! Pocket screws ARE indeed endorsed by Stumpy!

Today's title *"A Herc-U-Lean Effort & 3/4's Done!"*, hints at the fact I have all the 3/4" ply panels cut, not that the project is 75% complete. Now then, what could the "Herc-U-Lean Effort" refer to? Wielding the heavy 4' x8' 3/4" ply sheets, possibly but NO. Could it refer to dealing with the "Frrriiidddggiiidddd Cccoooold", I think not. Hey, This is Vermont I'm used to it. The "Herc-U-lean Effort" is indeed waiting for me in the very near future.

In the next few days I need to muster ALL my strength, in order to get my "New (to me) Craftsman 113.298030 Table Saw" into my Basement, It WILL NOT be an easy task, but it will be a very rewarding endeavor, none the less! More on that later.

First, I MUST show you all a few pictures of my saw;
















Opps!!! That's not my Craftsman, it's my DeWalt "Mobile Shop". Yeah, don't I (we all) wish!!! I really need to rename & organize my pictures!!!

Found 'em, here they are.









Nice "Rear End"!









Not Susan Vega!









Not A Roman or Greek!









Found it on CL, the guy is moving to Florida. I got this saw for the "Un Godly" (remember Hercules) price of …....$125.00! There you have it. My *Tool Gloat* for the day! One part of the "Herc-U-Lean Effort" that I speak of, is relocating the saw from the fridgid garage, across the yard, through & down a bulkhead stairwell and into my basement shop. Once properly transported and hopefully safe and in one piece, round two of the "Herc-U-Lean Effort" takes place. I need to do what I hope is a minor rehab of the saw. You know, clean, lube, oil/filter change, make it hummm!!! Well, that's the plan at least!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Herc-U-Lean Effort & 3/4's Done!*
> 
> I HAVE made some progress in my fight against airborne contaminants. The 3/4" ply that I'm building my air cleaner out of has all been cut to size. I have to say, I don't enjoy the process of cutting sheet goods down to size. I don't have a panel saw station, no sliding tablesaw, not even a track saw. Yeah, full sheets won't get into my basement without putting up a fight, it wasn't a knife fight but it did involve a "blade". I put the ply in it's place and cut it down to size. It's place was on top of saw horses and clamped down. Did I tell you it is 13° outside and I must work in the UNHEATED garage to work the 4' x 8' sheets. Let's just say I don't want any "Frozen Margarittas" right now, Brrrrrr!!! Hmmm, perhaps some Bailey's in my COFFEE is called for. Rex, you want some Bailey's & Coffee?
> 
> ...


I look forward to the next instalment of the dungeon saga…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Herc-U-Lean Effort & 3/4's Done!*
> 
> I HAVE made some progress in my fight against airborne contaminants. The 3/4" ply that I'm building my air cleaner out of has all been cut to size. I have to say, I don't enjoy the process of cutting sheet goods down to size. I don't have a panel saw station, no sliding tablesaw, not even a track saw. Yeah, full sheets won't get into my basement without putting up a fight, it wasn't a knife fight but it did involve a "blade". I put the ply in it's place and cut it down to size. It's place was on top of saw horses and clamped down. Did I tell you it is 13° outside and I must work in the UNHEATED garage to work the 4' x 8' sheets. Let's just say I don't want any "Frozen Margarittas" right now, Brrrrrr!!! Hmmm, perhaps some Bailey's in my COFFEE is called for. Rex, you want some Bailey's & Coffee?
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it.

I look forward to experiencing it & then documenting it & then rinsing and repeating!!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Herc-U-Lean Effort & 3/4's Done!*
> 
> I HAVE made some progress in my fight against airborne contaminants. The 3/4" ply that I'm building my air cleaner out of has all been cut to size. I have to say, I don't enjoy the process of cutting sheet goods down to size. I don't have a panel saw station, no sliding tablesaw, not even a track saw. Yeah, full sheets won't get into my basement without putting up a fight, it wasn't a knife fight but it did involve a "blade". I put the ply in it's place and cut it down to size. It's place was on top of saw horses and clamped down. Did I tell you it is 13° outside and I must work in the UNHEATED garage to work the 4' x 8' sheets. Let's just say I don't want any "Frozen Margarittas" right now, Brrrrrr!!! Hmmm, perhaps some Bailey's in my COFFEE is called for. Rex, you want some Bailey's & Coffee?
> 
> ...


Oh man, you actually mentioned Suzanne Vega! 



Absolutely beautiful voice, but hauntingly sucky lyrics… Reminds me of the rough time several of my friends had growing up…

Not a big DeWalt fan, but I think I would put up with that mobile shop thingy just fine…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Herc-U-Lean Effort & 3/4's Done!*
> 
> I HAVE made some progress in my fight against airborne contaminants. The 3/4" ply that I'm building my air cleaner out of has all been cut to size. I have to say, I don't enjoy the process of cutting sheet goods down to size. I don't have a panel saw station, no sliding tablesaw, not even a track saw. Yeah, full sheets won't get into my basement without putting up a fight, it wasn't a knife fight but it did involve a "blade". I put the ply in it's place and cut it down to size. It's place was on top of saw horses and clamped down. Did I tell you it is 13° outside and I must work in the UNHEATED garage to work the 4' x 8' sheets. Let's just say I don't want any "Frozen Margarittas" right now, Brrrrrr!!! Hmmm, perhaps some Bailey's in my COFFEE is called for. Rex, you want some Bailey's & Coffee?
> 
> ...


dbhost,
I'm a big Vega fan! Not neccessarily of the Susan variety, I'm thinking more along the lines of Chevy Vega!!! Lol.

I like DeWalt tools, I hope so, as I have several. One of my favorites is this:








It neeeds a little, OK a lot of TLC.

DB, take it easy on your version of "Home Improvement". Don't pull a "Tim Taylor" and end up in the ER!!! Besides you don't have an AL to repair/clean up behind you.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*

I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!

I also got to play Hercules today. I had to get my new (to me) table saw out of the garage, across the driveway, over the lawn, then down & through a bulkhead door and into the basement shop. I was not alone in my endeavor. I had the help of a friend, shouldn't be a big deal. Now then, I'm not a big guy, 5' 8", 150 lbs. (but I can pull my own wieght) my eager assistant however is smaller than I. I sure hope he can handle this! Sounds like fun!

Well, First things first, remove the rip fence, turn the saw over, undo 4 sets of nuts & bolts, remove the base. NO PROBLEM! We lifted, the now legless, upside down table saw (remember folks, whenever you are lifting a potential hernia, lift with your legs, you want to avoid the hernia). NO PROBLEM! Time to leave the garage and venture across the driveway. Have you ever noticed how SLIPPERY a driveway, covered with a layer of ice is when it's 37d F outside with a mist in the air? No slips, spills or drops, we made it safely across the drive. NO PROBLEM! The lawn proved to be a cake walk, (pun intended). NO PROBLEM!

Here is where the real fun begins and if successful, the end of the story. It is time to bring this massive (to me) hunk of cast iron & metal, wood slicing machine down the bulkhead stairs. Having never set the saw down, we needed to flip the saw on it's side, so it would fit through the bottom door. We adjusted our grip and got the saw repositioned. That was easy. NO PRBLEM! My partner, in this undertaking, took the first step (backwards) down the stairs. This left me at the top & short end of the ordeal. This necessitates me having to be bent over to carry the weight. Remember, when I said to lift with your legs? Well that also means DON'T lift with your back! Deep in the back of my mind, I invisioned bad things happening. I mean you hear about accidents all the time. However, we are at the point of no return. We must get this down the stairs, as up would be fighting gravity. Step by step, we inched our way down the stairs. When/If we get to the bottom of the stairs, we will actually be in the basement. Amazingly, no slips, trips or falls. We safely lay the saw down. No Problem! What, you were expecting one of us to slip, trip or fall and break something! That's just wrong! Shame on you!

Here is the saw upright & in one piece!









My Dysfunctional saw:
The upside down main body,
with it's severed legs!









Having had dinner, I'm now resting comfortably watching TV, throwing back a few "Cold Ones" and blogging of my day. I'll be right back, gotta get another beer. *PROBLEM!* It seems my back has tightend up and refuses to let me move! *Can someone please get me several beers & a Motrin? Please!!!*

Once I finish building my air cleaner, the next task at hand is to thoroughly inspect, clean, and "dial In" the saw. The belt will be replaced with a link belt, to improve performance. I will also need to order the blade gaurd, which is still available from Sears Parts Direct. However, it's mounting bracket is missing & that item is "No Longer Available"! I'll have to either hunt one down or fabricate my own. Eventually, I want to build a work station to replace the original base. I'll include a flip up/down outfeed table, DC and either a router table or downdraft sanding table. Well, that's the plan at least!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


I sympathize a lot. I've been working on my new bench top trying to get it built. Been really careful but an hour after stopping today the back muscles decided to tighten right up. 3 aleve to jelp but the pain just sucks doesn't it?


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


Have a link belt on mine Randy, They're great. Blade Guard?


> Who uses those


?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


Randy a great story. Now did you give your buddy a beer? Last question. Whats a table saw?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


I live everyday with back pain, so I know a lot about it.
Lesson of the day.
Often, the full extrent of what you've done to your back does not fully introduce itself until AFTER you've stopped and sat down. 
If something appears that it may be too much for your back to handle, it usually is.

Bath.
Hot Bath.
Hot as you can handle it.

If you prefer a shower, fine. Hot as you can handle it. Turn around and let that hot water pound your back exactly wherever it's hurting at.

That helps me sometimes, followed by going straight to bed with a heating pad.


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


Codeine & Single Malt Whisky. Dont go in the workshop after these …..
See if the pharmacy or sports injury specialist stocks "Biofreeze Gel"


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


derosa,
I use this as an excuse to do what I do best…..absolutely nothing!! Every once in a while, when I over do it, my back will speak up! It's not that bad, I will just need a few beers tonight & a few days and Ill be good as old.

Hope your not too bad off!

Box,
I actually have never used a blade gaurd. My housemates Dewalt 744 jobsite saw doesn't have one. But as a newbie, I'll admit that this bigger saw is a little intimidating. I am extremely safety conscious! I would rather start with it, then if it becomes too much of a pain in the ass, I could remove it. I also want it for when my friends son comes over, gotta set the right example!
I've heard nothing but good things about the link belt. So it seems like a no brainer! The way I see it, I got this saw for $125.00, I have no problem throwing a little more into it, to get the most out of it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


When I first got my Ridgid (first saw I ever owned that actually came with a guard) I tried to use it faithfully. I wanted to take all the proper safety measures. 
I quickly realized that the use of that guard was an accident waiting to happen.

I understand that some manufactorer's guard are better than others. In my opinion though, most of them are just pieces of crap that was put on to pass government regulations and will cause more harm than they will ever prevent.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


William,
Thanks for the candor. I guess I should see if an aftermarket splitter or riving knife is an option. Although as old as the saw is, I tend to doubt the riving knife option.
Great progress on your TSP!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


I've never used an actual riving knife. From what i've seen though, they may be much safer and beneficial that a guard or most factory installed splitters.

I forgot to mention that on my Ridgid, the splitter was encorporated into the guard assembly. I though at one time that the splitter would be good without the guard. The only way it would be of use to me though was if all the hardware for the guard was gone with it.
So I spent a lot of time one day carefully removing all the spot welded crap from the splitter and reinstalled it. Then I spent days trying to get it set just right. 
Even with all the help I could get from forums and customer service, it appeared it was adjusted correctly. It would still catch wood though and put the whole machine into a bind. Customer service did finally point me in the right direction to find the issue.

As it turned out, the blade I was using was like a thousandths (exaggerated for effect) of a nanoinch thinner than the splitter. 
The suggestion from them? Use a better blade (the blade I had was a freud) or use a sander to make the splitter thinner.


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


???
You have GOT to be kidding me. I needed to basically remanufactor the splitter design for it to be useful.
No, I'd been using saws for a millinium withut it.

As I said though, a riving knife, from my research on it, seems more promising. 
If you get one, please let me know your results. I now have two saws. The Ridgid keeps the Incra sled on it for crosscutting. All my ripping is done on an ancient Craftsman. I've considered a riving knife for it in the past.

.

As for safety equipment I DO recommend though, push sticks, feather boards, push sticks, feather boards, and, oh yea, more push sticks and feather boards.

Push sticks are self explanatory. A simple tool that keeps your body parts away from the blade as far as possible has got to be a good thing. I have many extras in my shop. They are cheap. I take scrap ieces of plywood and make my own. They're easy to whip out in minutes, and if they get cut or broken, it's easy to rip out more.

As for the feather boards, every near accident I've had has been while NOT using one and could have been prevented if I'd taken the time to set them up. 
Most table saw accidents are caused by kickback. From my experience, most times that kickback is because the wood moved one way or the other and caught the backside of the blade in a bad way. If the wood is wedged against the fence good with a featherboard, then it cannot move nowhere except further through the blade.

.

All that being said, using my saws without a guard, but with featherboards and pushsticks, the only issues that crop up sometimes for me is when I set up a difficult cut and I put it especially tight against the fence with feather boards, and the wood pinches the blade, causing kickbakc issues. 
If it works like I think it would, this problem would be eliminated with a riving knife. That's food for thought.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


Anyway, back to your original post, how is your back this morning?

Mine is torturing me.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


I'm just a little tight this AM. Thanks for asking!

Hope your pain diminishes as your TSP progresses! Keep busy, distract the mind, accomplish great things!!!

I'm actually good, just have to start moving & it'll loosen up. I don't have a bad back, per se, just lifted incorrrectly and it let me know. Wouldn't have bother me years ago, but this nearly 50 year old body, just ain't what it used to be. I know that my pain, really just an inconcenience, is nothing compaired to what you deal with.

Your input re: blade gaurd/splitter/riving knife is greatly appreciated. As a newbie, I NEED all the info/input/insight I can get. I guess that is why I joined LJs, as it sure ain't for my projects or skills!

I have feather boards & a push stick (singular)! It is in my plans to make more push sticks & feather boards. That actually is why I'm PHSYCHO, I mean phsyched, to have MY (new to me) table saw. I was using my housemates jobsite saw, and was finding it difficult to justify building jigs, sleds and material support/OF Table for a saw that was not mine, just to have to modify them when I did get a saw!

Again, thanks for the concern & advice!


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


I am not such a big fan of push sticks. For example have a look at this post.

I am a big fan of GRR-Rippers. Expensive buggers, and you want one for each hand, but they give you great control of your workpiece all the way through the cut while keeping your fingers away from the cutters. With them I don't often reach for the featherboards.

I also like the Bench Dog push blocks when I'm ripping wider stock.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


GregD,

I saw the push stick/SS accident post! I am leary of push sticks my self. I have also seen the Grr-rippers. I like the concept & need to look into them some more! I seem to remember seeing a shop made version somewhere, probably here on LJs! I have the push blocks that came with my Ridgid jointer & have used them on the smaller jobsite saw I've been using.

Now that I have a "Real" table saw, I need to investigate all options & additions out there from shop jigs, sleds, DC, Out feed, etc., etc.,......

Thanks for reminding me about Grr-rippers!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


DIY - a few years younger than you but as I tell others, its not the age, its the recovery


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


DY,
I always say:
I may grow old, but I refuse to grow up!
You're only as old as you feel, as I don't feel anyone (I'm single) I, therefore, don't exist!!!

I actually awoke this AM, without tightness or soreness. Just have to take it easy for a few more days and I'll be "Good to Go"!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


Randy,

As you've seen from my previous posts, I have some serious back issues too… I am close to the point where I want to hire some high school kids to do my heavy lifting… I am sick and tired of having my back tighten up to the point I can't move…

Take a nice hot soak in some epsom salts, down a few brewskies, and stay warm, it'll relax soon enough!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Act like a Kid & throw out your back!*
> 
> I felt like a kid today! We went around to the properties we maintain and played "Pick Up Sticks"! What a good time that was. Oh, did you know that sticks are actually made of *WOOD*? Here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, there is no snow on the ground. Which means I ain't plowing! Very short work weeks, maybe 10-15 hours a week! Yee Haa! So we took this opportunity to get some brownie points with our customers, that and the Boss Man wanted me to do some actual work, as I AM on salary. Can you believe that? He wanted me to perform actual manual labor in exchange for money. Un freakin' believable!
> 
> ...


dbhost,
The back has recovered (it's been over 3 weeks), as I did rest & drank some cold frosties!! Just what the doctor ordered.

I agree with the hiring of laborers, except I would have no problem letting them do the light lifting also!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*

UPDATE: 2/26/13
Install pictures in *POST # 21*
Additional Filter relocation info/pictures in *BLOG # 21*, of this series!

Greetings All,

Welcome to my *WORKSHOP!* I CAN say that now, as I am able to work in it. I haven't really made progress toward organization or efficiency, which makes the work I do do that much more difficult (hee hee, I said do do, in my best Butthead voice ).

In my previous two blog entries, I had cut the 3/4" ply for my air cleaner (A. C.) & relocated my new (to me) C'man contractor TS, to the basement, I mean to say WORKSHOP!!! Since then I have completed most of the assembly of the A. C. & started to upgrade the TS.

Let's discuss the A. C.. I am repurpossing a variable speed, squirrel cage, furnace blower. Now than, we all know how important an A. C. is. It is very difficult to accomplish anything while coughing up a lung or recovering from a double lung transplant. I imagine it is, as I haven't yet experienced either of these traumatic events and sure don't plan to, hence the A. C. (& the 2HP HF DC)!

Construction of the A. C. is basic pocket hole joinery. I can handle that type of joinery. Besides I don't know how well squirrels & dove(tail)s get along! And I wouldn't want PETA getting involved, there could be blood everywhere. Namely mine from inopportune saw & chisel encounters! I Jerry Rigged a work station for my Kreg Pocket Hole jig and set out to start assembly of my lung transplant elimination devise (A. C.)!

Kreg PH Work Station Prototype.








Do you think I can sell this plan to KREG???

It ain't no "Eagle" but it is a Hole In One (component)!









I completed all the pocket holes that I needed and even a few that I didn't. I was trying to hurry and got on a roll, OPPS, my bad!!! The carcass started to take shape, luckily a shape I actually had planned on.

No vultures circling this carcass









My A. C. is not going to be ceiling mounted. Hey, I do things a little different, ok a lot different sometimes. It will be installed in a closet, with intake & exhaust going through a wall. In the pictures, it is on it's side, with the "Intake" to the right & exhaust to the left. No political jokes allowed, there's another thread for that!!! The intake will be 40ish" high, with the CLEAN air exhaust at about 30ish" high. To prevent a cyclical in & out of air, there will be a long bench seperating the intake from the exhaust. On that bench will be my sanding machines a Ridgid oscilating spindle sander and my Ryobi belt/disk sander along with some other bench tools. Under the bench, really a counter, will be my 6" jointer on a HF mobile base, and storage of some sort. I have a plan, but apparently I'm missing several pages!

The access panels for the blower/motor (left) & filters (right) have been installed.








The cut out, between access panels, will house the variable speed and timer. Most of the wiring is complete, I cant install it though until I paint the whole unit.


















Wow! Maybe, I'm not as slow as you think. I don't remember painting this thing. I think the paint fumes must have gotten to me!!!

I'm extremely proud of this build! I am not only preserving my lung function, I AM SAVING THE PLANET!!! Saving the planet you say, how so? Well, I'll tell ya.

The plywood used is ALL reclaimed!
The hardware, ie. hinges & handles are repurposed!
The weather stripping is repurposed!
The Foil tape is repurposed!
The paint is recycled, YES recycled! Our local Solid Waste District collects old paint, filters & blends the paint. It is then sold, through the same Non-Profit, that I got the plywood, hardware, weather stripping & foil tape from. Even the blower/motor is being repurposed!

I'm doing my part to prevent a world calamity! What are you doing???

As it stands, I need to:
cut & install the cleats that will support the filters
Finish wiring in the variable speed & timer
Reframe closet wall & install the unit in the closet

Unfortunately, until I finish with the rehab/upgrade of my TS (another later blog entry), most of this is going to have to wait. Well, that's the plan at least!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


Randy that is an amazing job. This unit looks like a bought AC and should do you a fine job. You are to be commended for the re-purposing. Fine Job.
I am impressed.


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


Randy, I really like what you've done with this design. And I always get a kick out of your posts, they always make me giggle. Who else would have self commented on do do?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


Now lets see you do it with only hand tools 

Seriously the shop is comin along. The AC improved my "qaulity of shop" greatly. Im into the repurposing of items you mangaed to use, very cool.


----------



## bowtie (Dec 23, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


looks good! you should post your ac as a project.


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


You're doing a great job saving the planet and your lungs. The AC came out very nice. I've been keeping my eyes open for a furnace blower/motor for the same purpose but nothing yet.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


Great job. It looks great.

Now, what am I doing to save the planet?
Let's see.
I'm going to start saving all my coffee grounds ad send them to you to reuse.

Seriously though, how much do they sell the repuposed paint for?


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


Nice job Randy, A closet in a closet, I like it…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


Super, Impressed??? Way till I take close up pictures!

Barecycles, I just try to make myself laugh, you must have as dry a sense of humor as I!!! Lol. JK.

Chrisstef, I Did use my new pull saw, does that count?

Bowtie, I will once it is complete. I'll even do a review & praise myself!

Radu, Check with a local HVAC contractor, they may have an old one to spare.

William, coffee grounds ARE compostable. I think the paint was $15.00 for 2 gallons.

Marty, It's a walk in closet, plenty of room. Who would think that having a walk in closet would SUCK!

Thanks for the glowing remarks! It does a person good to hear such things, even when it is a bold face lie!!!
Seriously, THANK YOU.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


I need to check and see if we have something like that in my area. $15 for two gallons is a steal compared to prices here.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


I was posting from my phone, so my pevious reply was short & to the point. I'll elaborate where needed, that or as I damn well feel like it!!!

I made several mistakes, Oh that reminds me; Were I to have a daughter, can anyone guess what I would name her?
~
~
~
I would name her "Take", as in; This is my daughter Miss Take…

Back on topic now. This being a totaly utilitarian item, I chose not to replace/correct the mistakes that did/do not effect operation or performance of the unit. I mean why waste time, energy &/or material for cosmetic reasons. Which brings up the "Save The World" zeal of this build. I do believe the saying; "Waste not, Want not", but I am not a "tree hugger", wanna be "wood hugger" perhaps, but we can all do our part, by utilizing reclaimed/recycled items and making wise purchases in general. I am actually on a limited budget and I get phenominal deals at our local non-profit reuse center. As an example, I got two and a half sheets of 3/4" ply for $10.00 and still have one sheet left over! The savings go towards additional tools/machines and future purchases of real wood. I am not altruistic, just a cheap A$$ wanna be woodworker doing what I have to!

barecycles said I made him giggle. I take that as a tremendous compliment! When I read something, not only do I want to learn about a subject, I want to be engaged and entertained. I try to provide the same when I write my blog entries. It appears that I have been succeeding and I can only hope to continue in that vein.

I'm more of a "Tim the Tool Man" type of DIYer! I like powertools, namely because I don't have the time and/or skills to do it by hand, as chrisstef jokingly aluded to. It's no joke, my hand tool skills SUCK, not to mention my power tool skills. However, I ain't letting any of that get in the way of me making saw dust. Not when there are jigs, fixtures & power tools, that can make me look like a real woodworker. uh uh uh (Damn, I wish I knew how to type Tim's grunts!!!)

This lack of, shall we say, traditional woodworking skills is what steers me towards the ease of pocket hole joinery and away from the time-honored joinery I soooo wish to master. As bowtie suggested, once finished I WILL post my A. C. as a project, along with posting ALL the errors & imperfections of this build. I only hope, that some day, I will truly have a project worthy of all the accolades everyone has bestowed upon me.

It's late and I have rambled on loooong enough. I just need to say one more thing!

Thank You!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


Randy you need to be a politician. You got the wind and whit for it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


Dave,
I don't know if that is a compliment, or an insult! I'll take it as a compliment though. I like getting pats on the back; and my shoulders are sore from doing it myself!!

Honestly though, I HATE politics, whether it be local, state, national or office!! I only believe in saying the truth and doing what's right (I certainly don't want to say moral!). Everybody "Spins" or slants issues in their own way, but I feel it is just highlighting a particular advantage for doing something a certain/different way. OK, enough politacal talk!!!!

*WOOD*


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


You know I saw something I thought I never wood the other day. I saw a politician standing in the town square with his own hands in his own pockets


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


DIY, I think its great to repurpose items when we can. I do it for a different reason than most though. I am all for saving the planet and all, but I feel some people take it way too far. I recycle and reuse when I can, but I aint exactly hugging a tree just yet, unless I think hugging it will yield me some nice lumber.
I like repurposed lumber and paints because it is often the only way I can afford it. If it wasn't for my free stash of wood, I'd spend most of my time saving up money for lumber to make small nicnacs.

About 99% of my projects are built out of recycled wood. There is a factory in my home town that we call the Underground Furniture Company (KTMM came up with that one). It's a casket manufactoring plant. They have sheets of glued up strips. They make great sheet goods for most inside items. I have oak, pecan, a lot of cottonwood, and tons of mahogany (I was told it's actually sapelle) cutoffs. 
Their quailty control rejects pieces for the craziest thing and they put it on their lot for anyone to take. Most people use it just for firewood. The only rule is, you haave to start at the front stack and start loading. You cannot cherry pick. Actually, they haen't put none out in a while. I think it is because so many people were catching them at night and making a mess picking through it. It's madening how some @$$es can mess up a good thing. 
Anyway. I have a hell of a stash now. It'll get me through a few years. Maybe by then they'll start putting it back out again.

And by the way, your attaboys are well earned. So many of us spend so much time on decorative touches that we sometimes overlook the craftsmanship that goes into such a utilitarian piece such as the one you've built here. Most of us, I know I would, would have slapped something together for this and called it done.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


Not sure how it took me so long to find this little blog of yours, but that is a great air cleaner idea… I even like the idea of recycled paint. Yes, a LOT of my projects are reclaimed / repurposed materials. I'm not being entirely altruistic or environmentally friendly though. I am just being cheap… A LOT of my plywood came from curb sides after Hurricane Ike. Lots of folks tossed their window covering plywood after the storm due to lack of storage space for it… Good for me!

I did have a LOT of trouble finding a squirrel cage blower to make an air cleaner for my shop when I tried. I went through 4 or 5 of them, finding the motors to be 220V only, or totally seized up. I went ahead and bought mine, don't worry though, I have plenty of reclaimed material projects to go!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


William,
I meant to reply earlier, but must have had a brain fat!!! I'll just blame the "Old Timer's Disease".

You & I are on the same page (recycled of course). I don't always have the money for top end stuff. I need to be selective & frugal in my purchases. CL, my local Non-Profit Re-Store, garage sales, etc, are indispensable in my pursuit of machines, tools & supplies!!!

Thanks for the "Atta Boy". It is appreciated.

dbhost,
I'll cut ya some slack on the squirrel cage! Like William & yourself, I'm not a "Tree Hugger". I'm just a bank balance challenged DIY'er, attempting to evolve into a woodworker!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


Cool AC Randy. Did you get plans for it somewhere?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


DY,
Thanks for "Stopping by".

The "plans" are of my own creation. ACs are really a simple concept, dirty air in one "end", filters, Blower/motor & clean air out the other end". I just put the ends of my AC on the same side! I was challenged by a lack of ceiling height & needed to find a solution that worked in MY shop. I had "closet" space to spare, so I used it to my advantage.

I will post pictures once it is installed.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


Well done Randy. The skill of being able build something without plans is something I do not possess at all. 
I'm looking forward to seeing your shop evolve and stealing some ideas.

I'm long winded late at night, short winded in the morning. Need. More. Coffee….


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


Sandra,
Thanks for the kudos & thanks for stopping in.
Sorry, I ran out of coffee….
It has been a while since I viewed this blog entry!!!

Please, steal away…..
That's what I do!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Breathing easier, as I save the world!!! (UPDATE! 2/26/13)*
> 
> UPDATE: 2/26/13
> Install pictures in *POST # 21*
> ...


It seems my procratination got the best of me!

I said I would update with photos of the install….
Better late than never!!!
I had to modify the filter arrangement. There are more images of the "upgrade" in *BLOG # 21*, in this series!!!

The A.C. unit installed:









The low ceilings prevented installation in the optimal performance location. Soooo, I installed the unit in a closet. The "dirty air" intake is on top (above the counter). With my sanding station on that counter, the air cleaner will suck in the fines that the DC misses! The exhaust is located below the counter (The counter is my attempt to seperate the air flows, louvers will further help to manipulate/control air circulation, I hope!!!).

Electrical Control Panel!
Variable Speed Control & 12 Hour Timer:









Modified filter installation was recently completed.
4" MERV 12 Filter:









Dual Pre-Filter "cartridge" (removable, for 4" filter access):









Dual Pre-Filter "Cartridge" install:









Dusty air Intake (still needs a louver made & installed):










Blower & Clean air exhaust (still needs a louver made & installed):









My "Dusty Closet"!
Off the main shop, houses my 2HP HF DC & Air Cleaner.
(Future DC upgrades to come!!!):









I wonder what else i've put off???


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*The First Cut is the Deepest.....*

It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.

I really needed to get into my shop and be productive out of *FEAR*! I was afraid of being ostracized by my "buddies" and being kicked out of the "Stumpy Nubs Hotel". That I could not let happen. I would have been like Richard Geer in "An Officer & a Gentlemen", crying with nowhere to go!!!

I am still on an austerity budget, but was able to squirrel away enough to purchase some upgrades for my C'man Ts.

My first TS, pretty basic.









This was a CL special, that only needed a little TLC. It already had a Vega Utility fence & the Herc-U-Lift mobile base, so no upgrade needed there. This saw was in need of a new blade gaurd/splitter and the bracket to attach it. Call me a wimp, but I want the blade guard. Perhaps in time I'll come to hate the gaurd, but as a newbie, I need all the safety stuff there is.



















I would be able to use the saw once these "accessories" were installed, but I wanted something more for MY TS!!! I ended up purchasing a few things from In-Line Industries. Namely, the PALS alignment kit and machined steel pulleys for the motor and arbor. I also hit up Harbor Frieght for one of their V-Link belts.

Pulleys & V-Link Belt Installed









The PALS alignment kit installed









Now what would be the point of having a HF 2 HP DC without the DC accessory kit…..

DC shroud, friction fitted to bottom of TS with quick release on the hose….









I also sealed up all the little holes in the saw. I still need to seal up the back, but that will have to wait. Wait until I have some more motivation & some (at least one) projects completed.









Gotta align the splitter…









Prepped for first cut & raring to go…..









The first Cut is the deepest…..









The first project I MUST complete is my ambient air cleaner….









The carcass is done, I just need to cut & install the cleats that hold the filters in place.









So that is what I've been up to recently. Tonight I was able to make saw dust with MY TS!!!
*I've earned a "COLD ONE"!!!*


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


Man - this certainly is a proud moment! Looking good there Randy…...those are some great mods to the saw and it will be a good machine..

I closed up the back of my saw with a couple of pieces of masonite and used raw earth magnets to keep them in place. Because, of course, you need to move them if you tilt the blade. Pretty simple to build with your band saw (which also makes dust…..hint, hint).

The air cleaner is looking good too…....get-r-done!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


Really making good headway there!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


Since you have earned a cold one, maybe you could build a drink holder for the side of that TS. Then post it in the projects…..................


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


Put on probation maybe. But nobody has ever found there way back out of Hotel Stumpy….. Make that table saw as comfortable as possible my friend because you are doomed for eternity when you enter the wood zone…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


Jeff,
As far as covering the back, I'm looking at doing something similar to what LJ member Sawkerf did.










DB,
I'm definetly not progressing as quickly as you in your shop. (I've been lurking at your blog, not in a "stalker" fashion!!!)


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


Mike,
Thanks for stopping by. "Cold Ones", of the adult variety, are only consumed after the shop is closed down for the day. However, a cup holder for a glue bottle or something else to drink, may be a good idea. I do know that I need to relocate the On/Off switch. The original owner moved the switch to the side of the right extension table (ie. not on the front of the saw).

Marty, Marty, Marty,
If I were to make a "TS workstation" large enough, I could through a mattress on top & I wood be very comfy.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


Thats like breaking ground … only minus the worthless politician in a white hard hat using the wrong end of the shovel . Im sure this will inspire you to get back to work settin up shop. Good for you Randy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


Well done Randy, good work and progress.
This has earned you a room upgrade at the Hotel.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


Am I seeing correctly . I am seeing correctly. Randy got sum shop time. 
Looking good Randy, real good. Nice job!


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


Randy… Your room in the hotel is on stumps table saw,...


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


chrisstef,
Without the "politicos" is good, but I move muuuch slower than the "Wheels of Government"!!!

Rex,
A "room upgrade", wood be nice. I'm getting tired of sleeping on the couch in the hotel lobby! Sleeping on the hotel lobby couch is a real story, "Spring Break" in Florida, ask me about it sometime. I'll tell you everything that I can remember!!!

SuperDave,
Your eyesight is keen! (ie: you can see right through everything!) I did get shop time & was productive. I better go see a doctor. I'm not sure I'm feeling quite right! Lol.

Alexandre,
A TS bed is great, it has a "back scratcher", much better than the "magic fingers" in real motel rooms!!!

Thanks for stopping by, I hope you enjoyed the coffee….....


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


You'll have no hair left when stumpy uses his table saw….. 
Randy, what saw blade did you use?
Also, I forgot to switch off your shops light…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


Alwxandre,
I have a few HSS blades that came with the saw, nothing special at all. I will need to squirrel away some money to get a few good blades & a stacked dado set. That WILL be a while…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


Randy you got it going on ,looking good,your ambient air cleaner that going to be a good ,looking forward to your progress of it ,nice back scratcher


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


Thanks for stopping by. The ambient air cleaner will be a much used machine, IF I actually do any real woodworking!!!

I may have it "Going on", but not as much as "Stacy's Mom"!!!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


Looking good…..ops talking about myself again.

Seriously I am envious of your shop time. Gotta be rough trying to level your machines on that floor.

I need to get a riving knife for my Ridgid TS


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


DY,
The basement floor is all sorts of uneven, unlevel. I will be installing a "dri-core" subfloor over the concrete. It won't level the floor but it will smooth it out (casters will at least roll then) & more or less even out the highs & lows.

Thanks for stopping by & I hope you find some shoptime some how!!! Perhaps a local has a shop you can visit???


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


You could probably level it with a wood floor


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *The First Cut is the Deepest.....*
> 
> It has been a while since I have updated my shop progress, that's because there was NO progress. Besides me being a top notch procrastinator, I also have a job that drains all of my energy, both physically & mentally (although not much to drain there!). I also had some budgetary issues to deal with.
> 
> ...


Leveling is not an option at this time. I would need to pull everthing out & there is no place to store it all. As fall is upon us, I don't want my machines & tools left in an unheated garage. Also, the ceiling is very low (7' maybe) and I need all the height. I will install the sub floor and that will even out the undulations and make it possible to use mobile bases on the machines.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Nothing "new", just GLOATING!!!*

Have I mentioned my proficiency at procratination? My "shop" is still a disorganized amalgamation of stuff. The tools and machines are strewn about. I have to move twenty things to get to an item I need. I then need to move each and every one of them all over again, to get to the next task at hand. Of course, this affords many opportunities to change direction and find even more ways to procrastinate. However, this post is NOT about that.

Given the quagmire, that is my shop, I have been able to accomplish a few things. Even my pre-existing "Procrastination Syndrome" hasn't totally stalled my momentum. Which is quite amazing really. I only wish that my "Amazin'" Mets could be so amazing!!! I digress, what amazing feat of DIY ineptitude did I accomplish, you ask? I was able to finish my air cleaner and install it, so it is up & running. Sorry, no pics, (I said I was inept) but I know it happened!!! However, this post is NOT about that.

This post is about a birthday, a friend and a CL machine gloat!!! Yeah, my CL addiction has served me WELL! Not only can I waste a great amount of time scouring the interweb for virtual treasures, but I can get deals on things I could do without.

Now then, I have access to my housemates thickness planer, but when a $600.00 DW735 shows up on CL for $100.00, you JUMP. You don't hesitate, you pounce!!! Pounce I did. The add had only been up for 15 minutes and the seller agreed to hold it for me until the next day! Gotta love a man of integrity!!!

There is/was a reason this machine was only $100.00 dollars. Upon inspection, it was obvious that it had been used and abused as if it had been stolen! There were no blades, some screws and other things were MIA. I was able to power it up though, so I new all was not lost. I took a gamble and bought it. I mean, how expensive could it be to replace a couple of pieces parts???

Time to assess the damage (read $$$).
In/Out feed Tables: $49.99 Amazon (free shipping)
Internal dust shroud: $20.58 DeWalt (+ tax & shipping)
DC adapter: $7.87 DeWalt (+ tax & shipping)
T-Handle Hex Wrench: $11.05 DeWalt (+ tax & shipping)
Tension Spring: $1.36 Local Hardware (+ tax & travel)
Blade Set: $55.00 Local Big Blue Store (+ tax & travel)

So far so good…...

NOT SO GOOD, it needs a new cutterhead, $110.85 (from eReplacementParts+ tax & shipping).

Ok, that could hurt a little. The pain was eased when a friend and fellow LJ member, *JL7* (aka Jeff) "rode into town" to save the day!!! It just so happens that Jeff has this same planer and recently upgraded to the Byrd Shelix carbide cutterhead. It's good to be Jeff!!! He made me an offer I couldn't refuse, as he had a "spare" cutterhead and blade set.

*$206.13!!!*(+ $100.00 purchase price) to get it into working order. Oh, did I mention that I used my (recent) birthday monies for everything. Yup, all totaled, I got a DW735 CL machine GLOAT for a measly $306.13 and it didn't cost me a cent!!!

Here are the pics of my Birthday Present LJ Buddy CraigsList Machine GLOAT!!!

The "In Feed" 









The "Out Feed" 









"First Run Before" 









"First Run After" 









I had a great birthday along with some "shop time"!!!

*Thank you, Jeff!!!*


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nothing "new", just GLOATING!!!*
> 
> Have I mentioned my proficiency at procratination? My "shop" is still a disorganized amalgamation of stuff. The tools and machines are strewn about. I have to move twenty things to get to an item I need. I then need to move each and every one of them all over again, to get to the next task at hand. Of course, this affords many opportunities to change direction and find even more ways to procrastinate. However, this post is NOT about that.
> 
> ...


Man what a machine! 
Randy that's great.
It seems as you are very happy. 
I and proud of your lack of procrastination.
Good job 
well done
plane everything in sight
BRAVO!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nothing "new", just GLOATING!!!*
> 
> Have I mentioned my proficiency at procratination? My "shop" is still a disorganized amalgamation of stuff. The tools and machines are strewn about. I have to move twenty things to get to an item I need. I then need to move each and every one of them all over again, to get to the next task at hand. Of course, this affords many opportunities to change direction and find even more ways to procrastinate. However, this post is NOT about that.
> 
> ...


wow randy

you really did score
all around
aside from a great new planer

and a dubious air cleaner
(no pic's)

you are getting it together there

congratulations !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nothing "new", just GLOATING!!!*
> 
> Have I mentioned my proficiency at procratination? My "shop" is still a disorganized amalgamation of stuff. The tools and machines are strewn about. I have to move twenty things to get to an item I need. I then need to move each and every one of them all over again, to get to the next task at hand. Of course, this affords many opportunities to change direction and find even more ways to procrastinate. However, this post is NOT about that.
> 
> ...


Wow, Randy about time you got off your ass. Nice haul and good refurb old friend.
Oh look boss…..le plane, le plane …...... ok, now go back to your fantasy land.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nothing "new", just GLOATING!!!*
> 
> Have I mentioned my proficiency at procratination? My "shop" is still a disorganized amalgamation of stuff. The tools and machines are strewn about. I have to move twenty things to get to an item I need. I then need to move each and every one of them all over again, to get to the next task at hand. Of course, this affords many opportunities to change direction and find even more ways to procrastinate. However, this post is NOT about that.
> 
> ...


Dave,
Thanks. You need to do me a favor & prod me along with my handplane rehab!!! I need alooooot of prodding.

David,
I looked for pics of the air cleaner & couldn't find them. My procrastination may have something to do with that.

Rex,
A swift kick in the A$$ is what I need. Please keep kicking!!!

I do tend to things, at my own pace, don't I??? Please keep asking (prodding, harrassing) me about what have I done today!!!


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nothing "new", just GLOATING!!!*
> 
> Have I mentioned my proficiency at procratination? My "shop" is still a disorganized amalgamation of stuff. The tools and machines are strewn about. I have to move twenty things to get to an item I need. I then need to move each and every one of them all over again, to get to the next task at hand. Of course, this affords many opportunities to change direction and find even more ways to procrastinate. However, this post is NOT about that.
> 
> ...


The old saying comes to mind "why put off till tomorrow what you can put off indefinitely". It sure is easy to find other distractions when the shop is a mess, in need of reorganizing just to find a tool or complete just part of a project. But enough about me.. it appears you suffer from the same sort of disarray. I like to consider it a form of mad genius. In the pile of tools and parts that I call a work shop, I know exactly where everything is. And if the slightest thing is moved without my knowing about it, I will notice it the moment I step into my mess, er… I mean work shop.

Nice deal on the planer. The DW735 would be my first choice for a bench top planer. I had one some years back and am irking to get one again, if budget ever allows. As for having to replace the cutter head, I would see that as just another fun project to tackle. After all, anybody with and extra $600 laying around can go to the store and buy a new planer, but they will never know the inner workings until they take it apart and put it back together. That's when it transforms from being just another tool to becoming an extension of the woodworker within. Sort of a bonding, or a right of passage, which a true woodworker can only achieve by knowing their tools inside and out. And the best part of that bonding with your tools, of making your tools an integral part of who you are as a woodworker, is that you saved 300 bucks!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nothing "new", just GLOATING!!!*
> 
> Have I mentioned my proficiency at procratination? My "shop" is still a disorganized amalgamation of stuff. The tools and machines are strewn about. I have to move twenty things to get to an item I need. I then need to move each and every one of them all over again, to get to the next task at hand. Of course, this affords many opportunities to change direction and find even more ways to procrastinate. However, this post is NOT about that.
> 
> ...


Looking good Randy - sounds like you were BUSY! Don't forget to post the air cleaner pictures…..I'm supposed to remind you! Glad it worked out with the cutter head swap - that should be a great machine…...

I think you mentioned you have a project to build now? Right?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nothing "new", just GLOATING!!!*
> 
> Have I mentioned my proficiency at procratination? My "shop" is still a disorganized amalgamation of stuff. The tools and machines are strewn about. I have to move twenty things to get to an item I need. I then need to move each and every one of them all over again, to get to the next task at hand. Of course, this affords many opportunities to change direction and find even more ways to procrastinate. However, this post is NOT about that.
> 
> ...


Looking good Randy.
I want you fellas to give me an adea how long the blades last on these Dewalts.
Sometimes in the (probably distant) future, I am going to have to put my Ryobi planer out of it's misery. I noticed a serious problem with it the other day. 
Anyway, I've got to start figuring out how to pay for it, but I eventually am going to get a Ridgid or Dewalt planer. I'm leaning towards the Ridgid. Now you guys need to sell me on the Dewalt so I can have plenty of info to make an informed decision.
The reason I ask about blade longevity is the lack thereof on the Ryobi. I have resorted to sharpening the blades because I cannot afford thirty bucks everytime these blades dull, especially considering the short lifespan of them on this planer.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nothing "new", just GLOATING!!!*
> 
> Have I mentioned my proficiency at procratination? My "shop" is still a disorganized amalgamation of stuff. The tools and machines are strewn about. I have to move twenty things to get to an item I need. I then need to move each and every one of them all over again, to get to the next task at hand. Of course, this affords many opportunities to change direction and find even more ways to procrastinate. However, this post is NOT about that.
> 
> ...


Ted,
Thanks for stopping by. I enjoy the profanity and satisfaction that comes from tool/machine rehabs. I also treasure the understanding of a machines inner workings.
I too, used to know where everything was, then overnight (50th B-day), I can no longer remember….let's see, where was I? Oh yeah, Thanks for calling me a genious!!!

Jeff,
There is one problem I have, regarding equipment/tool purchases…..
I'm gonna run out of excuses. Soon, I will have most every tool neccessary & I will have to start making stuff!!!BTW: Thanks for the "prodding"!!!

William,
I will gladly report that given my experience…...
Blades CAN stay sharp for all of eternity. You just need to NOT turn it on & they last forever!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nothing "new", just GLOATING!!!*
> 
> Have I mentioned my proficiency at procratination? My "shop" is still a disorganized amalgamation of stuff. The tools and machines are strewn about. I have to move twenty things to get to an item I need. I then need to move each and every one of them all over again, to get to the next task at hand. Of course, this affords many opportunities to change direction and find even more ways to procrastinate. However, this post is NOT about that.
> 
> ...


I cant help myself


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Nothing "new", just GLOATING!!!*
> 
> Have I mentioned my proficiency at procratination? My "shop" is still a disorganized amalgamation of stuff. The tools and machines are strewn about. I have to move twenty things to get to an item I need. I then need to move each and every one of them all over again, to get to the next task at hand. Of course, this affords many opportunities to change direction and find even more ways to procrastinate. However, this post is NOT about that.
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*New Shop Additions: Or Why I had to do something!!!*

I ended up at that big blue store today and bought something blue & orange!









The CMT 8" stacked dado set was on clearance and the Irwin-Marples 10" 50T Combo blade gets a thumbs up from JL'er knotScott, so I bought them. With these additions to the shop, I was forced to accomplish something today. So I set out to "Re-Comission" my DeWalt PowerShop RAS.









The saw has been in hibernation for about six years now. It worked when I left Long Island for Vermont, but has sat unused, even after it's transfer to the Green Mountain state.

Before installing the table I fiqured it would make sense to see if it actually ran. I plugged it in, crossed my fingers and flipped the switch…..
To my delight there were no sparks, grinding noises or magic smoke escaping!!! It powered up just as it used to. This means I gotz lotz to do! Now then, this is not a restoration or a rehab. It is simply a wipe down, reinstall the old table and make the thing usable. The old table was intact and usable, but was missing the fence and rear table. I had some scrap 3/4" ply that I put into service to fill those needs.









At present, it is hooked up to my shop vac, I will use this temporary setup until I can make a work station combining my 10" SCMS and the RAS and incorporate dust shrouds connected to my HF 2HP DC.









I quickly setup the saw, you know, blade perpendicular to the table, the fence 90 degrees to the blade, etc…...

I then installed the dado set for a 1/4" test.









I wasn't sure if the saw motor would bog down or moan under extreme stress….....

The saw handled the cut nicely, as I fed the blade sloooowly.


















Now then, this was a narrow cut, so I'll need to see how it handles wider dados at a later date.

For now, I'm a happy guy!!!
I have a new Irwin-Marples combo blade for my TS!
I also have a dado "dedicated" RAS station!!! Yeah, I said it: I HAVE A DADO "DEDICATED" RAS STATION!!!
I think that is worth gloating about. Of course now, I have to put all these machines to use. One of these days…...

It is now time for me to celebrate with a few "cold ones", because I earned it!!! I'm also headed to the "Chef's" house for a great meal!
Well that's the plan at least…....


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *New Shop Additions: Or Why I had to do something!!!*
> 
> I ended up at that big blue store today and bought something blue & orange!
> 
> ...


Looking good Randy…..that's a sweet looking saw! Did you go through the routine to be sure everything is flat? Great to see you found some motivation!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *New Shop Additions: Or Why I had to do something!!!*
> 
> I ended up at that big blue store today and bought something blue & orange!
> 
> ...


I am most impressed Randy. Nice save on your old saw. Looking good and I dig that color.
Way to get motivated!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *New Shop Additions: Or Why I had to do something!!!*
> 
> I ended up at that big blue store today and bought something blue & orange!
> 
> ...


cool move randy

faster and better 
way to work

means you can wait longer
to actually work


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *New Shop Additions: Or Why I had to do something!!!*
> 
> I ended up at that big blue store today and bought something blue & orange!
> 
> ...


Nice old iron Randy.
Would love to have one of those babies.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *New Shop Additions: Or Why I had to do something!!!*
> 
> I ended up at that big blue store today and bought something blue & orange!
> 
> ...


Take a nap buddy, You've earned it…..

But after you rest , you need to check and see if your arm is parallel with the table…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *New Shop Additions: Or Why I had to do something!!!*
> 
> I ended up at that big blue store today and bought something blue & orange!
> 
> ...


Thanks for stoppin' in guys.

I do need to "fine tune" the table & saw. Today I just wanted to get it up and running. I will tweak it throughout the week.

The eventual goal is to build a "SCMS & RAS Station", that shares table and fence. I also need to do a complete rehab of the saw. That will be a project. I'm contemplating repainting it. I am torn between it's original color or switching out to the current DeWalt colors of yellow & black. What are your thoughts???

Till next time…...


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *New Shop Additions: Or Why I had to do something!!!*
> 
> I ended up at that big blue store today and bought something blue & orange!
> 
> ...


KEEP THE COLOR!!!!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *New Shop Additions: Or Why I had to do something!!!*
> 
> I ended up at that big blue store today and bought something blue & orange!
> 
> ...


Randy, seems to me that you are getting really gung ho about this shop and making stuff business. Are you sure there is nothing bad wrong with you?, some of us need much heads up time, coz not everyone has a dark suit and black tie. Remember, you're not a cold one yet, even if you did deserve it (sorry Stumpy).


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *New Shop Additions: Or Why I had to do something!!!*
> 
> I ended up at that big blue store today and bought something blue & orange!
> 
> ...


What Dave said.
KEEP THE COLOUR!!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Dust Collection & a New Floor....*

My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor. 









In order to prepare the floor, I first had to clear the floor. Well, half of the floor anyway, as I don't have anywhere else to put anything. This meant I needed to move all my tools & machines into/onto one half of the shop.
From this:









To this:









Had I thought of it I would have covered the equipment to prevent the dust from settling on them, but alas the dust has settled all over my stuff. Now ALL my tools & machines, not just my HF 2HP DC, are perfoming very well as dust collectors!!! I will now have the exciting task of wiping EVERYTHING down to "demummify" it all!!! Yea, ME!!!

I was able to install 1/3 of the floor on Suday, then relocate everything onto the newly installed floor and continue with the floor prep & install. It is a pretty straight forward install, as the panels are T&G. However, there are a few obstacles and what not that need to be dealt with, like posts and corners.









I finally got the last section of flooring installed, last night at 10:00pm. At which time, I cracked open several "cold ones", because I earned 'em!!!









I still need to install a few transitions/thresholds, baseboards and paint the floor.
At present my shop looks like this:









And this:









And…..









NO REALLY, under all those tools, machines and DUST is a new floor!!!

This is going to be well worth it though. The old floor was rough & cracked, which made it veeery difficult to move equipment, even with mobile bases. Now things will roll smoothly and easily. Especially my latest tool/machine acquisition (to be pick up this coming weekend):









Yeah, that's the *Rikon 10-325* 14" BS with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13"* of resaw capacity!!! Uh uh Ugh (in my best "Tim The Toolman Taylor" grunt!!!) Currently on sale at WOODCRAFT for $799.99. There ain't no way I was rollin' this beauty around on a [email protected] floor!!!

I'm traveling 3.5 hours on Saturday to go and pick up my new toy, err tool!!! Well, that's the plan at least…..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


well the new BS sure will take up allot of room
if the rest of the tools 
need to be packed that tight

or are you going to dance with it awhile first


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Now that's a project…..wow…..I have the uneven concrete floor thing going, but don't believe I have the motivation to fix it…...nicely done man.

Is the saw here yet?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


David,
I gave up dancing when I gave up getting blind drunk!!! However, I may be able to make an exception.
Thanks for stopping by, there is coffee on the warmer, help yourself.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Yeah Randy. That is looking really nice and messy. You ever heard of visqueen? JK 
I do have a question. On the new floor where the tongue and grove mate up. Does the plastic barrier cover meet up with the opposing boards plastic or is the wood exposed at the joint? If it is exposed is it treated? This material is new to me. I live in a state where a basement is not allowed. The humidity creates a mold farm and you cant stop it.
It looks as if you have busted your tail and it shows. 
Looking real nice and will look even better when you get it done and all cleaned up.
I had to give my shop a good cleaning a short time ago and I will not let it get back to the condition it was in.
Good luck on this grand project. Get a cold one you deserve it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Jeff,
I have wanted a shop for about twentyfive years, so I want to do it right. It may take me a while, given my procrastination syndrome, but I'll "git 'er done"!!!

The saw is like me….
NOT ALL THERE, yet!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Dave,
Here is their website FAQs.

Once the panels are connected the plastic of one panel butts up against the plastic of the next. There is a seam, but it is plastic to plastic. Does that make sense? Also, the "nubs" leave a space for air circulation under the entire floor.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


That sound like a winner to me Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


DRIcore panels are available at HD @ $5.97 each (Lowes may also carry them). I used 75 panels, so it would have cost about $450.00 for my 13' X 20' shop, but I got 45 panels free (from mom) and 30 panels for $100.00 off of CL. Not a bad deal all around!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Randy that some serious floor work, looks great and your new saw sitting on if in a few days are you going to be able stop useing it long enought to get every thing back in order looks like it could sit right there where those saw horses are


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Randy, you'll need a 8'x4' Table/Bench there in the grotto. I just happen to have a plan for one.
When is your new saw due?, inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Randy, You damn near got it set up. You'll have to figure out how to work those machines now…..


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Your table saw looks just like my wife's washing machine.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


It does too Stumpy, must be for cleaning his tools.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Eddie,
The new saw is why I'm highly motivated to get the floor done & the shop back into usable shape! I have to have a "home" for the saw and I need to "finalize" the shop layout, so that I can run DC ducting.

Rex,
A 4' X 8' table/bench may be pushing the envelope as far as space goes. I'm looking at building something more along the lines of 2.5' (30") X 5' (60"). Once the shop layout is determined, I'll have a better idea.

Marty,
That is my fear!!! What happens if it turns out that I'm a [email protected] wood worker, or worse yet, like you?!?

Stumpy, Stumpy, Stumpy,
I thought you knew all about WW machines. That isn't a washing machine, as DamnYankee rightfully knows, it's a "drum sander/dryer"!!! BTW: the dryer will be moved into another room in the basement. Freeing up more valuable shop space!!!

My *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*, has arrived in the WOODCRAFT store, some 3 hrs 37 mins or 213.36 miles away. I will be traveling there on Saturday, to pick up my *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*. The manager said that he would still give me *Black Friday* pricing, even on Saturday!!! I just hope there are still some Black Friday items left on the shelf!!!

BTW: Did I mention that I'm getting a new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*???

Heres a pic if you are unfamiliar:


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Randy, that's a nice looking* Likon* as it is known as in China.
Love your drum sander, how often do you change the sandpaper? Bet that's a task.
Just heard that a Chinese freighter, the MV Won Hung Lo carrying badly packed machine and woodworking tools, went aground on the East coast of Africa. Pirates have stolen the tools and put the ship up for ransom of $500.00 and each crew member for $19.99 …......but wait….....
Just hope your're Lucky and that your Likon ain't on that freighter.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


I contacted the pirates through a third party. I'm buying the tool allotment and ship for $1000.00. The crew is on their own, as they were too moronic to stear clear of the trouble, they'll be of no use to me!!!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Fine looking floor Randy. Looks like you spent more time moving stuff out of the way than laying floor. For your clean up, I connected a 2" shopvac hose tonmy DC that I use for shop clean up


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Randy, Turning out like me would make your Mama proud….. (proud she's in another state)


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Marty,
My mother IS in another state…....
She is in a state of denial & considers me a good son!!!!

DY,
I have spent more time moving everything and then moving everything again & again & again…...
NOT ANYMORE!!!
Well I got tired of trying to appease my housemate. He has been "painting" a basement storeroom & I was trying to stay out of his way. He actually is insulating heat ducts, building shelving and painting. In 3.5 weeks he has insulated the ducting and the project is still not completed. I got fed up and finaly moved most everything out of the shop & into the "storeroom". The rest of the shop setup should move along with less inconvenience (TO ME!).

There are only a few things, 2 TSs, RAS, Jointer, Drum Sander (dryer) & a Rolling Tool Chest in the shop space. All of these items were moved to the center. I can now paint the entire perimeter of the shop without having to move anything.

On that note, I gotta go smear some grey paint onto a floor….....


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Wow Randy, you sure make a mess cleaning up. The bandsaw day is getting closer…. tick, tock, tick, tock…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Ted, I just heard that Woodcraft is giving away a drum sander and a box of Twinkies with the purchase of a Rikon 13" Band saw for $599.00.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Ted,
Most things are more fun if you do it messy!!! 15 hours until I make the 3.5 hour drive to pick up the saw. I will spend an hour or two perusing the wonderful wares of WOODCRAFT, I only hope my cedit card doesn't get DENIED!!!

Rex,
Twinkies are ok, but I prefer chocolaty decodence! Had they been giving away Hostess Chocolate Cupcakes, I would've bought another BS!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


He is off to get " the saw" will he return with bliss?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


*dave *do you mean

the *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP motor* and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!

i sure wish he would keep us up to date
on these things

i been on the edge of my seat
wondering which saw he was talking about lol


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


He is returning shortly with tool gloat ahead!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


No time for a gloat, just a very quick update.

The "SAW" is in my posession and has been brought down to the shop. Been working in/on the shop floor today, in preperation of tool/machine placement. All flooring is down, 1/2 of the baseboard is installed & I'm puting on the second & last coat of paint, as soon as I hit "post this comment" button!!! Then off to "The Chef's" to install a hanging cabinet in his garage, update his website & DINNER!!!

Gotta go…...


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Dust Collection & a New Floor....*
> 
> My shop is like the ruins of Pompeii, that is to say that it is laying under a blanket of dust. It isn't volcanic dust, it's concrete dust. The reason for the near mummification of everything is because I needed to grind down some of the high spots on the floor. The high spots and bumps on the floor were removed so that I could install a new floor. I'm installing DRIcore sub flooring panels as my "finished" floor. Basically it is 2' X 2' X 3/4" OSB panels with a "nubby" plastic (vapor barrier) underlament. It is meant as a sub floor for wet/moist basements, but I'm just going to paint it for a "finished" floor.
> 
> ...


Paint faster…..........


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*METAMORPHOSIS: *

In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!

I have since not only picked up the mess, but I also traveled the 3.5 hours to pick up my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity* and traveled the 3.5 hours home. The trip down was filled with anticipation, the expectation of taking possesion of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*, along with the "Kid in the Candy Store" feeling of setting foot in my first WOODCRAFT store (with a $100.00 gift card, no less)!!! As I drove from the Green Mountain State to Springfield in the Bay State, I was also anxiously awaiting a Homer Simpson sighting! Duh! He don't live in Massachusetts!!! I was not disappointed though, with the WOODCRAFT visit. I did get my saw, roamed the isles and even drained the $100.00 gift card and then some (like that was going to be hard to do, Duh!!!).

The trip back was a harrowing *5 HOUR* ordeal, due to blinding snow fall and an icy interstate! Well, not for me, for the 5 or 6 vehicles that I saw that had slid off the road, I'll bet some undies were stained. There was even a pick up truck, that had to up the anti and perform a rollover!!! Don't fret, I & my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*, made it home safe & sound!!!

I bet all y'all want to see some pics of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!

Ok, Just one for now!!!









*TEASER ALERT:* I'm only teasing you cuz I CAN!!!

You would think that a tool gloat is in order, but NOOOOO!!! I had work to complete before I would assemble, tune and reveal my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!

First I must detail the "finish" work that needed to be done; paint, baseboard, caulking the perimeter of the basement shop, aka the Dungeon (soon to be a wood worker's Lair!).

I'll admit that reading and viewing the latex based color enhancements to a basement floor is kinda like watching paint dry. Strike that, IT IS watching paint dry!!! But you know the policy: NO pictures, It DIDN'T happen. I'm just a minion following LJs "Picture Policy"!!!

Prepped & ready to paint:









Cutting Corners:









On A Roll Now!:








If you're done watching paint dry…..
SCROLL DOWN!

Needless to say, two coats were applied and allowed to dry, prior to installing the baseboard. Again, I'm just a minion following LJs "Picture Policy"!!!

A Little Base, Please!:








I just love my CO2 Regulator!!! NO NOISY COMPRESSOR!!!

There were a few PIA areas, that needed extra effort:
Walls & Corners are "Plumb & Square", Yeah Right!!!









The cinder block wall was another PIA! As it needed to be predrilled with a hammer drill for Tapcons, along with predrilling & counter sinking the baseboards. But with the right tools, it is quite managable.








I don't know if it is the phone camera or the beer, but the above shot was blurry!!!

One of the three cinder block walls!!!:









After all of that, I'm too tired to unpack & assemble my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!! Told ya I was gonna tease ya!!! Y'all are just gonna have to wait for the Machine Gloat!!! Assembly will be in my next blog installment. Well, that's the plan at least!!!

The Dungeon to Lair metamorphosis is taking place!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *METAMORPHOSIS: *
> 
> In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
> 
> ...


I'm jealous


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *METAMORPHOSIS: *
> 
> In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
> 
> ...


nice looking box

and the floor is nice too

are you getting a new set of threads

to look your best
for your new 
*Rikon 10-325 14" BS *with a *1-1/2HP motor* and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
to give her a good first impression
and to work there

or will you just go there in your shorts
and see how it goes


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *METAMORPHOSIS: *
> 
> In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
> 
> ...


Can't stand hearing about this *Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity!!!* anymore, I'll think I'll just go and have an enema.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *METAMORPHOSIS: *
> 
> In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking shop floor…..with baseboard to boot….nice details…..AND you got a new saw!!??

The lair is taking shape….....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *METAMORPHOSIS: *
> 
> In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
> 
> ...


floor looks great Randy but whers the saw ,i dont want to put down that floor buy one time i put a floor and my table saw left,


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *METAMORPHOSIS: *
> 
> In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
> 
> ...


Rob,
I'm jealous, as you have a lathe & I don't!!!

David,
No new threads here. I'm a come as you are type a guy!!!

Rex,
I will soon be onto another topic soon. In the mean time, don't use the "Text to Speach" software on your computer and you won't hear a thing!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *METAMORPHOSIS: *
> 
> In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
> 
> ...


Jeff,
Soon I will have a shop worthy of the primo wood you sent. That is part of the motivation. For that I thank you!!!

Eddie,
I take all the wheels off the Machines at the end of the day. This way they can't sneak out in the middle of the night!!! BTW; Don't all the blade "Gaurds" keep them on lock down???


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *METAMORPHOSIS: *
> 
> In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
> 
> ...


I love the new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity * It looks like you are building it a wonderful home. That is one fancy air gun apparatus you have there as well. Good luck on the outcome Randy. Looking great!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *METAMORPHOSIS: *
> 
> In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
> 
> ...


Dave,
The CO2 regulator is great for quick jobs. No hauling around a compressor or wondering where you are going to plug it in, no noise to bout is a bonus.

The basement was a dark, dank, dreary dungeon that no one would ever want to spend any time in. I want it light & bright!!! I'm trying to build a shop that will be comfortable and a pleasure to work in. Function is formost, but aesthetics are an important second.

Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *METAMORPHOSIS: *
> 
> In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
> 
> ...


We are going to need lots of *big* pictures of this lair!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *METAMORPHOSIS: *
> 
> In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
> 
> ...


Randy, just a reminder, I have a light bulb for you that is so bright it can also be a great source for solar cells.
Every *Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity!!!* needs one.
BTW, the enema was great, I'm now flushed with enthusiasm.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *METAMORPHOSIS: *
> 
> In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
> 
> ...


Dave,
What, not enough big pics already?!?

Rex,
I'm glad everything "came out" all right!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *METAMORPHOSIS: *
> 
> In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
> 
> ...


Have a great day Randy


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *METAMORPHOSIS: *
> 
> In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
> 
> ...


Okay fellas. Let a newbie in on this. I've seen reference to this here a few times already … "new Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity!!!"

Give me a link to where this meme started.
Thanks


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *METAMORPHOSIS: *
> 
> In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
> 
> ...


No we need finished shop pics. With everything in place all clean and pretty. Then trash it!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *METAMORPHOSIS: *
> 
> In my last blog post, the floor installation was completed, along with a preview of my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!
> 
> ...


Dave,
That'll be a while. I'm trying to only move in what is needed, as needed & build storage for those things as I go. Truely a slow process. But, I'll get on it ASAP!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Shop Fixtures, Cabinets, Drawers & Jigs!!!*

This is just a quick update.

Rex, I promise not to mention my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity!!!* Opps, I guess that is mentioning it.  Ok, at least no pictures.

I purchased some stuff for the shop "Metamorphosis". I will be picking it all up on Monday or Tuesday. There are fixtures, like drill/driver cubbies to keep things "in their place", cabinets needed for organization, drawers to eliminate clutter and jigs galore urgently needed.

Here are a few pictures of my recent acquisition!:


















That is a pile of unfinished, Red Oak flooring that will become, French Cleats, Cabinets Faces, Drawer Fronts and Shop Jigs!!! All in all that stack set me back a whooping $10.00!!! Looks like I gotz me some building to do.

Who needs a Cold One or rattle cans to huff, when the anticipation of having a well equipt and furnished shop is intoxicating enough!!!

I gotta grab some lunch, then head to the basement and work in/on the shop. That's the plan at least!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Shop Fixtures, Cabinets, Drawers & Jigs!!!*
> 
> This is just a quick update.
> 
> ...


I would have to say…that's a killer deal…..and I think the crime scene tape confirms it!

That's some pretty handy stuff to have around the shop - great to see you so motivated…..and here I thought you were napping at the big box store…...


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Shop Fixtures, Cabinets, Drawers & Jigs!!!*
> 
> This is just a quick update.
> 
> ...


great score !

looking real good 
don't stop now


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Shop Fixtures, Cabinets, Drawers & Jigs!!!*
> 
> This is just a quick update.
> 
> ...


Yes, Jeff, that was a "steal". The folks at the "ReStore" treat me very well, as I used to volunteer there on Saturdays. I saw the pile yesterday and grabbed a couple of pieces for my current shop project, edge banding for a counter/bench. While working in the shop last night, I realized that the entire shop could benefit from a single cohesive look and so I headed there today, so no one could snatch it up!!! Yeah, I'm psyched and motivated, to say the least.

Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Shop Fixtures, Cabinets, Drawers & Jigs!!!*
> 
> This is just a quick update.
> 
> ...


You can build a 4×4 floor for the *Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity* to sit on…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Shop Fixtures, Cabinets, Drawers & Jigs!!!*
> 
> This is just a quick update.
> 
> ...


Dave that was funny 

Randy its getting there all for the love of whats her name ,


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Shop Fixtures, Cabinets, Drawers & Jigs!!!*
> 
> This is just a quick update.
> 
> ...


Actually, Marty I can't. As the saw sits now, there is a 1/4" clearance to the ceiling & thats without putting on a plastic cap over the R&P for the height adjustment. I can't put the plastic cover on, there ain't enough room! The oak dance floor for the saw is out!!!

Eddie,
I never do know their names…...
I just look in their purse for ID!!!

Anyone bring coffee???


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Shop Fixtures, Cabinets, Drawers & Jigs!!!*
> 
> This is just a quick update.
> 
> ...


Now that is a great catch.
Where is the 
*Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Shop Fixtures, Cabinets, Drawers & Jigs!!!*
> 
> This is just a quick update.
> 
> ...


Dave,
She is paitiently waiting for me to put 'er to use. I'm also waiting on my "precision straightedges" to arrive, so I can accurately access how flat the table is NOT!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*

It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.

I made the trek south, through the mountains from VT to MA and back again, to attend "The Wood Working Show" at the Big E in West Springfield. The trip there was full of anticipation of a soon to be tool gloat and foggy mountain tops. Daytime fog not soooo bad. The trip back? That was filled with anticipation of going off the road and whether I would ever get to gloat about and/or use my new stuff. (Insert George Carlin's "Stuff" routine here!) It really was a white knuckle drive. Thankfully someone was leading the way at 80MPH or else I would still be in the Berkshires!!!

Enough about the trip!

*THIS IS A TOOL GLOAT!!!*
Before heading to "The Show", no NOT the MLB show, The Wood Working Show, I needed to stop by the INFAMOUS Harbor Freight!!! I had a few things to exhange and some money to burn. Nothing special, toggle clamps, a clamp, another clamp, oh more clamps and other incidentals.








I would usually apologize for the [email protected] photo, but this is just HF STUFF!!!

After HF, I went to "The WW Show" and bought some stuff. 4" metal balst gates, step-over thumb screw hose connectors, a magnetic base LED light (for one of my machines) and a pair of safety glasses. Pretty boring stuff really. Sorry! Not really a big haul!!!









After "The Show", a trip to The WOODCRAFT store was in order, to see if they could squeeze a few more bills out of my depleted and anorexic wallet.








Did ya notice the box being handtrucked? Know what's in it? Wanna know? It's a *Ricon 10-325 14" BS* with a * 1-1/2HP* motor and *13"* of resaw capacity!!! No it's not mine. I picked mine up a month and a half ago!!!









However the fine folks at WOODCRAFT were rather successful in further emptying my now very thin wallet.
2 Incra T-Tracks, Woodpecker's T-slot stops, A 150 peice jig building assortment and a few other things.









The other things: Wixey Planer DRO (for my DeWalt 735) and Digital Angle Gauge!!!









That's about all my wallet could do for my shopping trip. So I headed back to The Green Mountain State. When I crossed the MA/VT border, I stopped at a VT "Welcome Center", as I needed a break from the foggy, white knuckle travel. I had to take a few pics, of some VT wood working that reminded me of my LJ buddy Dave Bardin. Dave likes bow ties and forging.
Dave, these pics are for you!!!


















I forgot, DUH!!!
I also had lunch at The Big-E!!! A Philly Cheese washed down with a draft beer.
I don't have a picture of that, but there was one more purchase I forgot to mention…...
~
~
~
~
~









So it seems that my shopping spree isn't complete! I need to go stop over to "The Stumpy Nubs Store" and buy me a set of plans for the WS3000 sharpening station.

Well, that's the plan at least…....


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


good haul

glad you got thru OK

now for another rest


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


Nice plug for the *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13"* of resaw capacity!!!

Very nice haul overall for sure…....but I'm confused…....wheres the *8" jointer* with *spiral cutterhead*??


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


You lucky boy, how many quarters does your wallet hold?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


It's in picture #8 Jeff, still in it's packing case.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


I love it I got to see bowties from across the country. And the second picture was kewl.That is one nice welcome center.
Look at all that neat stuff you came home with.
Now I like to get a whole lot of little stuff and come home and play. You brought back a large haul.
Randy I am glad you had a great time.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


That's far too much stuff for one man to handle, Randy. I wouldn't want to burden you with the effort required to unbox and put to use all that cool stuff. I'll take pity on you and take some of that off your hands, but you'll have to pay for shipping. LOL

Nice haul!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


David,
Thanks Dad! Hey, that makes you Roy Underhill's father also!!!

Jeff,
In the Stumpy thread, I sais Woodcraft kept my wallet. Their awaiting my return, to pick up my new *8" jointer* with *spiral cutterhead*!!!

Rex,
Right NOW, my wallet holds nothing, except receipts and IOUs!!!

Dave,
I will have a well equipt, if not a well used, shop!!! Our Welcome Centers are all brand new and nicely appointed.

Rich,
You've got a deal!!! I just need to save enough funds for the shipping. It may take a while, so don't hold your breath. Well, you can hold your breath if you want, but I ain't responsible for the outcome!!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


Good thing you didn't have to cross any scales on the way home. They might have pulled you over, for being overweight vehicle…..


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


Your collection of toys is growing. You'll have to keep expanding and organizing that shop. Your lookin' good…...........................


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


I can't believe you left that stack of timber sitting at the welcome center…..

You can send the stuff to me. I'm a bit closer then Rich and I'll gladly pay for shipping…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


Bandit,
That is why I don't drive slow or exceedingly fast, kinda just drive half-fast! This way, they go after someone else!!!

Mike,
Yes, I'm getting just like Marty, at collecting tools/machines. The only difference is I don't charge admission. I am in the process of "final" shop layout and installation of benches, storage solutions, machines and the like. So progress IS being made, no matter how slow!!!

Marty,
I would love to send you some of that lumber…..
But I worry about invasive insect infestation and wouldn't want to spread anything!!!

Here are some more "Welcome Center" photos….


















An example of some VT WW:



























And giving credit where credit is due!!!









Thanks, everyone, for stopping in, having a coffee and allowing me to blab away!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


That was cool.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful rocker! Could you tell where/how the rope ends or is tied off?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


Joe,
Great question. Sorry, I was not that observant! I'll have to look closer at it, next time I'm in the neighborhood. May be a while though!!!

Thanks for stopping in and taking a load off.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


Nice blog , Randy. 
Glad you had a good time and got to explore the local HF and WC stores , and most of all , made it home to start playing with your new toys : ) The fog was wicked here yesterday and the night before…still saw numerous idiots driving without their headlights on though ! It never ceases to amaze me that some people can get into their vehicles at night and drive away without giving the headlamps a thought !
Great pictures of the Welcome Centers. I might have to take a ride uphill just to see them in person. 
They're on Rte. 91 ,correct ? 
Wish I new ahead of time that you were heading downhill.
I would have suggested that you stop by *Forest Products in Greenfield MA* to check out their fine selection of quality hardwoods at good prices : ) 
413-772-6833 Sue is very informative and will treat you right : ) Open 8-4 M-F and 8-noon on Saturday.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


Good haul Randy and I Loved the photos. The rocking chair, well, rocks. I even saw a cast iron oven in the background like the one in our living room. Hooray, Norway exported something besides fish or oil products!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


Dusty,
Thanks for the heads up on *Forest Products in Greenfield MA*. I will soon be looking for quality hardwoods and need places that offer quality, value and great customer service.

I make trips through MA regularly, on my way to visit family on Long Island, so HF & Woodcraft are a great place for a pit stop. Looks like I may have to put your hardwood supplier on that list.

Yes, I've stopped at several, but I believe that "Welcome Center" is on I91 North, just as you cross over into VT from MA.

I heard there's a Woodcraft in Hew Hampshire. Have you been to that one? I heard it is bigger than the one in West Springfield and am curious.

Thanks for viewing my ramblings!!! Hope your ankle heals quickly and most importantly properly!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


Mike,
As I did not inspect the stove, it very well may be imported from Norway, but I would tend to doubt it. Vermont has several wood stove manufacturers and they would be very upset, were they not featured!!!

I believe some of our snow may be imported from Norway!!! Lol.
I'm glad you liked the photos, thanks for stopping by and conversing!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


Dusty, Did one of those mentally challenged people that was driving without headlights have a car load of tools from HF, the Wood Working Show, and Woodcraft???


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


*Randy*, I have not been to NH for Woodcraft. 
I went to the Rockler store twice in NH , because , believe it or not , it is closer than the one in MA to me. 
I'll check out the Visitor center on 91 next trip up that way. 
Thank you. for the well wishes. 
The ankle was on the mend from therapy, but now the knee has given up due to an injury back in 2011 that was re-aggravated by the ankle therapy. I can't win : ( Thankfully , God has given me a sense of humor : ) 
Have a great day !

*BCMarty* , ROFLMAO : )


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


If that is so, then the legs and front/sides of the stove are an identical copy. Darn, now we have to know. when are you heading that way again? I've no doubt that it is a Dovre stove/oven from Norway or they are sharing patterns, which is entirely possible of course. Ours has glass doors with an arched opening. The opening on the one in your photo looked a little different, but many models come in several different versions.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


Randy, That sounds like a trip next weekend. You can find out about the stove for Mike, and check on the chair for Joe and myself…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


Marty,
I is not, I ain't, Iam…
I am not Metally..
I am not mentally charged…
Never mind!!!

Dusty,
Ohhhh….. (wiping drool from lip!!!) a Rockler & a Woodcraft in NH…..
Take care of the feet, ankles, knees, hips etc., or else the back will start complaining next!!!
Can you check out that stove for Mike and the chair for Joe, then report back??? Thanks!!! You can wait till you heal some, though! Lol.

Mike,
I'm trying to have Dusty check on that stove.

Joe,
Dusty is going to check out that chair for us.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


That will be interesting, thanks.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


Randy don't let Stumpy see the accessories you got for that WS3000….you wont need his sharpening station plan


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *A White Knuckle Tool Gloat & never ending Shopping Spree!!!*
> 
> It used to be that I spent every Saturday in a fog. I think it may have had something to do with spending every Friday night in a bottle, err, I mean bar (I was a bartender). That was not the reason for today's fog. Today was because of atmospheric conditions in The Green Mountains of Vermont and Massachusetts, although in MA they are called The Berkshires.
> 
> ...


I can't remember what I had for breakfast , and you want me to remember those items possibly months from now when I am able to head North ? LOL I'll try , but no promises at this point : )


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Magic Smoke & Digital Wizardry!!!*

The Dungeon to Lair metamorphosis experienced a minor set back this past week. My TS motor decided to impersonate a fire breathing dragon. However, because it is only a 1HP motor, it wasn't up to the challenge and only spewed out a puff of "Magic Smoke". The saw as of now is a horizontal work surface, awaiting a heart transplant. At least it ain't collecting dust, but that's only beacause none can be made. I haven't been able to procure a donor motor yet. Looks like a bit more interweb surfing is called for. 

The TS dilemma kinda took the wind outa my sails. I don't like not being able to use my stuff. It is extremely frustrating!!!

They say every cloud has a silver lining….
Well the silver lining, of this cloud of magic smoke, was that I had time to install a few shop upgrades. Not a bad thing, right??? This "downtime" meant that I had a chance to install one of my Christmas gifts. My buddy, the Chef (& family), gave me the gift of "TIME"! So I utilized it, to add to the shop "character".









Ok, That ain't much of a "Dungeon to Lair" type of upgrade.

Perhaps, A *Wixey Digital Planer Readout* is a metamophosis worthy upgrade:

DeWalt 735 Before:









Wixey Parts During:









Wixey Digital Wizardry Installed:









I won't bore you with pictures of it's accuracy and repeatability.
Suffice it to say, IT WORKS AWESOME!!!

These pictures were really just proof. Proof that I did accomplish something towards the metamorphosis!
Ok, it is also a gloat of sorts. Can you blame me, after the TS incident!!!

With the Wixey Digital Planer Readout, I will now be able to have extremely accurate screw ups and repeat them consistantly!!! Now that is a good thing, right???

I really am so thrilled with the shop upgrades, that I'm walking on a cloud. Even if it is a cloud of "Magic Smoke"!!!

I will search high and low for a TS motor. Install that motor. Then get back to work on the metamorphosis of "Dungeon to Lair".

Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Magic Smoke & Digital Wizardry!!!*
> 
> The Dungeon to Lair metamorphosis experienced a minor set back this past week. My TS motor decided to impersonate a fire breathing dragon. However, because it is only a 1HP motor, it wasn't up to the challenge and only spewed out a puff of "Magic Smoke". The saw as of now is a horizontal work surface, awaiting a heart transplant. At least it ain't collecting dust, but that's only beacause none can be made. I haven't been able to procure a donor motor yet. Looks like a bit more interweb surfing is called for.
> 
> ...


like the clock ,what a great gift , the Wixey Digital Planer Readout is it a lot easier to read .good luck on your TB saw


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Magic Smoke & Digital Wizardry!!!*
> 
> The Dungeon to Lair metamorphosis experienced a minor set back this past week. My TS motor decided to impersonate a fire breathing dragon. However, because it is only a 1HP motor, it wasn't up to the challenge and only spewed out a puff of "Magic Smoke". The saw as of now is a horizontal work surface, awaiting a heart transplant. At least it ain't collecting dust, but that's only beacause none can be made. I haven't been able to procure a donor motor yet. Looks like a bit more interweb surfing is called for.
> 
> ...


Excuse me, I must have dropped in on the BS section by mistake.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Magic Smoke & Digital Wizardry!!!*
> 
> The Dungeon to Lair metamorphosis experienced a minor set back this past week. My TS motor decided to impersonate a fire breathing dragon. However, because it is only a 1HP motor, it wasn't up to the challenge and only spewed out a puff of "Magic Smoke". The saw as of now is a horizontal work surface, awaiting a heart transplant. At least it ain't collecting dust, but that's only beacause none can be made. I haven't been able to procure a donor motor yet. Looks like a bit more interweb surfing is called for.
> 
> ...


Looking good there Randy. To be honest, I had the Wixey on my previous planer and it was so buggy, I never could rely on it…..hope yours works better….

The TS dilema will work itself out….no worries…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Magic Smoke & Digital Wizardry!!!*
> 
> The Dungeon to Lair metamorphosis experienced a minor set back this past week. My TS motor decided to impersonate a fire breathing dragon. However, because it is only a 1HP motor, it wasn't up to the challenge and only spewed out a puff of "Magic Smoke". The saw as of now is a horizontal work surface, awaiting a heart transplant. At least it ain't collecting dust, but that's only beacause none can be made. I haven't been able to procure a donor motor yet. Looks like a bit more interweb surfing is called for.
> 
> ...


Eddie,
Yeah, the clock is a nice gift, gotta have a clock in the shop! Now I need to find me a "Pin-Up Girl Calendar"!!!

Rex,
The *B*and*S*aw gloat was several entries earlier. Howvever, if you mean *B*ull*S*h!#, then you have found the right place. Please, contribute freely! You always do!

Jeff,
Buggy you say? I'll need to keep a watch on it! Thanks for the heads up!!!

TS Dilemma Update:
I've sent emails out to CraigList sellers, one for a used motor another for an entire C'man TS. I'm awaiting replies, but not optimistic! Interweb, here I come.

Thanks for stopping in and sittin' a spell!!!


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Magic Smoke & Digital Wizardry!!!*
> 
> The Dungeon to Lair metamorphosis experienced a minor set back this past week. My TS motor decided to impersonate a fire breathing dragon. However, because it is only a 1HP motor, it wasn't up to the challenge and only spewed out a puff of "Magic Smoke". The saw as of now is a horizontal work surface, awaiting a heart transplant. At least it ain't collecting dust, but that's only beacause none can be made. I haven't been able to procure a donor motor yet. Looks like a bit more interweb surfing is called for.
> 
> ...


Sweet clock, Randy. Nothing beats screwing up consistently, so keep it up!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Magic Smoke & Digital Wizardry!!!*
> 
> The Dungeon to Lair metamorphosis experienced a minor set back this past week. My TS motor decided to impersonate a fire breathing dragon. However, because it is only a 1HP motor, it wasn't up to the challenge and only spewed out a puff of "Magic Smoke". The saw as of now is a horizontal work surface, awaiting a heart transplant. At least it ain't collecting dust, but that's only beacause none can be made. I haven't been able to procure a donor motor yet. Looks like a bit more interweb surfing is called for.
> 
> ...


Rich,
Believe me, I'll keep screwing up!!! It's just that I'll be more dependable, faster and it'll be much easier on me now!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Magic Smoke & Digital Wizardry!!!*
> 
> The Dungeon to Lair metamorphosis experienced a minor set back this past week. My TS motor decided to impersonate a fire breathing dragon. However, because it is only a 1HP motor, it wasn't up to the challenge and only spewed out a puff of "Magic Smoke". The saw as of now is a horizontal work surface, awaiting a heart transplant. At least it ain't collecting dust, but that's only beacause none can be made. I haven't been able to procure a donor motor yet. Looks like a bit more interweb surfing is called for.
> 
> ...


A great improvement to a great planer. Keep us posted on those screw-ups. Maybe we should compare notes?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Magic Smoke & Digital Wizardry!!!*
> 
> The Dungeon to Lair metamorphosis experienced a minor set back this past week. My TS motor decided to impersonate a fire breathing dragon. However, because it is only a 1HP motor, it wasn't up to the challenge and only spewed out a puff of "Magic Smoke". The saw as of now is a horizontal work surface, awaiting a heart transplant. At least it ain't collecting dust, but that's only beacause none can be made. I haven't been able to procure a donor motor yet. Looks like a bit more interweb surfing is called for.
> 
> ...


Mike,
It probably wouldn't be good for the LJs servers, were I to post ALL my screw-ups…..
Their server ain't that big!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Magic Smoke & Digital Wizardry!!!*
> 
> The Dungeon to Lair metamorphosis experienced a minor set back this past week. My TS motor decided to impersonate a fire breathing dragon. However, because it is only a 1HP motor, it wasn't up to the challenge and only spewed out a puff of "Magic Smoke". The saw as of now is a horizontal work surface, awaiting a heart transplant. At least it ain't collecting dust, but that's only beacause none can be made. I haven't been able to procure a donor motor yet. Looks like a bit more interweb surfing is called for.
> 
> ...


You do know that all electrical equipment runs off of smoke. When you let the smoke out it will never run again. It is almost imposable to get the smoke back in it.
Good luck.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Magic Smoke & Digital Wizardry!!!*
> 
> The Dungeon to Lair metamorphosis experienced a minor set back this past week. My TS motor decided to impersonate a fire breathing dragon. However, because it is only a 1HP motor, it wasn't up to the challenge and only spewed out a puff of "Magic Smoke". The saw as of now is a horizontal work surface, awaiting a heart transplant. At least it ain't collecting dust, but that's only beacause none can be made. I haven't been able to procure a donor motor yet. Looks like a bit more interweb surfing is called for.
> 
> ...


Dave,
Maybe some smoke from your forge would work! Try bottling it up and I'll give it a try!!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Magic Smoke & Digital Wizardry!!!*
> 
> The Dungeon to Lair metamorphosis experienced a minor set back this past week. My TS motor decided to impersonate a fire breathing dragon. However, because it is only a 1HP motor, it wasn't up to the challenge and only spewed out a puff of "Magic Smoke". The saw as of now is a horizontal work surface, awaiting a heart transplant. At least it ain't collecting dust, but that's only beacause none can be made. I haven't been able to procure a donor motor yet. Looks like a bit more interweb surfing is called for.
> 
> ...


DIY… I thought I gave you permission to go out and buy a NEW ONE several days ago?

Soooo, what'choo waitin' for? Just go buy one already!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Magic Smoke & Digital Wizardry!!!*
> 
> The Dungeon to Lair metamorphosis experienced a minor set back this past week. My TS motor decided to impersonate a fire breathing dragon. However, because it is only a 1HP motor, it wasn't up to the challenge and only spewed out a puff of "Magic Smoke". The saw as of now is a horizontal work surface, awaiting a heart transplant. At least it ain't collecting dust, but that's only beacause none can be made. I haven't been able to procure a donor motor yet. Looks like a bit more interweb surfing is called for.
> 
> ...


Now you are reminding me of the old Bill Cosby bit "sha-moke" "sha-moke"


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Magic Smoke & Digital Wizardry!!!*
> 
> The Dungeon to Lair metamorphosis experienced a minor set back this past week. My TS motor decided to impersonate a fire breathing dragon. However, because it is only a 1HP motor, it wasn't up to the challenge and only spewed out a puff of "Magic Smoke". The saw as of now is a horizontal work surface, awaiting a heart transplant. At least it ain't collecting dust, but that's only beacause none can be made. I haven't been able to procure a donor motor yet. Looks like a bit more interweb surfing is called for.
> 
> ...


Joe,
I'm researching NEW TSs!!! I need to do my taxes, ie: Tax Refund, to see what my budget is!!!
In the meantime, I'm searching for a donor motor, so I can recommisson the 113, or perhaps sell it outright!!!

Rob,
I'm not familiar with that bit?!? Got a link???


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Magic Smoke & Digital Wizardry!!!*
> 
> The Dungeon to Lair metamorphosis experienced a minor set back this past week. My TS motor decided to impersonate a fire breathing dragon. However, because it is only a 1HP motor, it wasn't up to the challenge and only spewed out a puff of "Magic Smoke". The saw as of now is a horizontal work surface, awaiting a heart transplant. At least it ain't collecting dust, but that's only beacause none can be made. I haven't been able to procure a donor motor yet. Looks like a bit more interweb surfing is called for.
> 
> ...


Hey, I just saw a post from a new guy "snowstorm". Only been here one day and he needs a motor too. Maybe youse guys could get together and do a group buy


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*

And I'm crawling!!!
Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
from "Dungeon to Lair"

Without a properly set up shop….
Five minute tasks take hours to complete. That is frustrating! But that frustration is easing ever so slooooowly.

"A place for everything and everything in it's place", that is my goal.

But how to get from this:









And this:









To the embodiment of organization is not easy. Well NOT for me anyway!!!

So here is a pictoral of my recent progress.

The future of my organizational strategy.
Oak flooring to be repurposed into Fre*n*ch Cleats:









Repurposed flooring milled and prepped:









Fre*n*ch Cleats installed:









The other, now not blank, wall:









Now that the Fre*n*ch Cleats are installed, it is time to start making a few peg hook attachments, from which, stuff, err tools will hang from. To make them quickly (quick for me at least), accurately and consistantly…..
(imagine an Irish song playing) it's time to do a JIG!!!

Down & Dirty DP Jig for drilling peg holes:









The magnificent Jig in action:









The completed *T*ool *S*uspension *A*pparatus
(TSA, NOT to be confused with removing your shoes!!!):









Hangin' 10 (eight actually, but I couldn't resist the surfing reference!!!):









Look, they line up pretty well, even if I do say so myself!!!









Where would a wannabe wood worker be without…..
(I bet you SAW this coming!)









I took the pictures, so I might as well post them:









Another:









OK, one more!!!









I consider it a crime to not be organized, I'm also against Organized Crime, but that is a whole other topic. As an upstanding citizen of LJs, I'm on my way to an efficient, orderly shop (and a whole lot less frustration). There are more custom, specialty supports, along with little shelves and what nots to be made. Those will be made in the days to come. More Fre*n*ch Cleats will be installed and soon, I will be walking (NOT crawling) in a well organized shop. 
Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


looking good Randy those French Cleats make for a good way to get organized


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


"A place for everything and everything in it's place" is easy to say for now. In time it will be, ''Where did I put that damn peg???''


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


Yep - you'll love those Fre*n*ch cleats….....I have them on nearly every wall of the main shop…. nothings too good to not hang on the cleats…...things are really shaping up down there…...time for a cold one my friend.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


You chipping away at it. A little at a time.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


Lookin good Randy. My "Okie Cleats" are made from pallet wood. Yers are much fancier. Now get back in there and organize!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


Eddie,
Thanks! I striving for the NOT Ikea, "International" flair look!!!

Marty,
I was going to type a whitty reply, but I can't find my keyboard!!!

Jeff,
French cleats are strong, versatile and easy to make & use. That works for me!!! The second cold one is flowing!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


Dave (Hannibal),
Can I become a member of the A-hole Team???

Andy,
Thanks. That entire stack of unused, prefinished flooring cost me all of $10.00. I would say that everything used for the french cleats cost me about $2.00, so far!!! I would have used pallet wood if I didn't have the flooring. All wood comes from trees, it just gets to us in different ways!!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


That much room? I would get lost walking around in there. Got a map i can use??


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


Bandit,
This is the 21st century….
Maps are out, SmartPhones with GPS are where it's at!!!

Even with GPS, I do "get lost", while in the shop!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


Randy- I'll give ya $20 for that pile.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


I always thought you sounded French….....................


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


Andy,
I'll tell you what….
I'll send you ALL the scraps and saw dust and you can add glue where you see fit!!!

Redryder,
I do have a teennie tiny itty bitty amount of French in me. I have never used it before, it feels good!!!


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


Looking good Randy. One of these days you'll actually produce some furniture or something in there.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


Rich,
Nice of you to drop by.

Thanks, I like the way it is turning out. It will evetually, be a pleasure to be in & to work in my shop. Right now it gets frustrating, just trying to find what it is that I need.

There are several "real projects" on the "Must Do List". I'll get there, I just hope it is sooner, rather than latter!!!


----------



## WoodworkCity (Apr 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


I finally know what to do with all of my old hardwood flooring scraps! I was just asking my 10 year old what he though we could build out of them. Time to add some additional organization to the shop.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


Way to go, RANDY. I love the cleat arrangement and the peg holders. Really neat idea. Gonna have any shelves on cleats?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Gotta Walk, Before You Can Run...*
> 
> And I'm crawling!!!
> Crawling towards an organized and hopefully efficient shop, or as I refer to it…...
> ...


WoodworkCity,
Glad I could spark an idea! Just don't let the sparks fly too far…
Sparks don't play well with wood shavings & saw dust!!!

Gene,
Take a look at episode #17 (the next blog installment), for an answer to your question.

Guys,
Thanks for stopping in. Grab a coffee, put your feet up & tell a few stories….
They could even be true!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Even Good Ideas Should Be Shelved!!!*

I have grandeous ideas and visions of what my shop will be and look like. It may take weeks, months, years, even decades before I actually obtain my "dream shop". However, with out snow falling from the sky, I've had some time to work towards my future wood workers "Lair".

My shop time is anything but efficient, but it is productive time. Every once in a while ideas need to be "tabled", or "put on hold". My latest inspiration needed to be shelved, err are SHELVES!!!

Here is what I started with:









The all to familiar, repurposed oak flooring, old particleboard shelf and some shelving brackets from the ReStore. All in all, about $5.00 in material costs.

Things got really hot when I broke out the heat gun to remove the edge banding on the shelf parts. Meaure once, measure twice, measure thrice, I even measure a fourth time if needed (& it usually is needed)! A little rip hear, a planing or two there, cut a-cross to the SCMS for final lengths.

Wow, how did that happen…..
ALL the pieces parts fit!!!
Who'd a thunk it???

One shelf down & one in clamps:









The next step would have been easy, but I didn't think about where these shelves were going to end up. That's the beauty of fre*N*ch cleats, they can go almost anywhere. Hence, it took all of my mental ability to figure out where to install these little organiztional marvels.

I think I have it all figured out…
At least until I rearrange things!!!

The Drill, Driver, Impact & charging Station:









The (temporary) WS3000 Shelf:









Yeah Stumpy, I'm a gonna build a "Stumpy WS3000 Sharpening Station".....
Eventually!!!

Here is a group shot of both shelves, along with some friends:









As I said, I'm less than efficient and not a speed demon, when it comes to projects, but I do progress ever so sloooowly. I heard some people like it real slow and steady! Yup, that's what I'm going with.

Tomorrow (or next week, month….), I'll shed some more light on my shop transition from "Dugeon to Lair"!!!

Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Even Good Ideas Should Be Shelved!!!*
> 
> I have grandeous ideas and visions of what my shop will be and look like. It may take weeks, months, years, even decades before I actually obtain my "dream shop". However, with out snow falling from the sky, I've had some time to work towards my future wood workers "Lair".
> 
> ...


It may take weeks, months, years, even decades before I actually obtain my "dream shop".

Years or decades?? You understand the attention span of most of us, right?


> ?


?


> ?


?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Even Good Ideas Should Be Shelved!!!*
> 
> I have grandeous ideas and visions of what my shop will be and look like. It may take weeks, months, years, even decades before I actually obtain my "dream shop". However, with out snow falling from the sky, I've had some time to work towards my future wood workers "Lair".
> 
> ...


Mike,
The attention span of a gnat!!!
That is why I release small amounts of information during an update. Ok, I only get very little accomplished, but no one is overtaxed this way!!!

The pace is now picking up though, so hold on…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Even Good Ideas Should Be Shelved!!!*
> 
> I have grandeous ideas and visions of what my shop will be and look like. It may take weeks, months, years, even decades before I actually obtain my "dream shop". However, with out snow falling from the sky, I've had some time to work towards my future wood workers "Lair".
> 
> ...


looking good randy , shelf s turned out great


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Even Good Ideas Should Be Shelved!!!*
> 
> I have grandeous ideas and visions of what my shop will be and look like. It may take weeks, months, years, even decades before I actually obtain my "dream shop". However, with out snow falling from the sky, I've had some time to work towards my future wood workers "Lair".
> 
> ...


Really some nice looking shelves there Randy…......the shop projects are the best I think…...you can learn a bunch, make some mistakes, then simply modify the plan and make the shorter version if necessary….not that this happened here. Those shelves look like they belong in Marty's fancy Fre*n*ch kitchen…......

You also know there is really no end to the shop projects…........you may need to wait for your next life to actually build a non-shop project…......hang in there…..


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Even Good Ideas Should Be Shelved!!!*
> 
> I have grandeous ideas and visions of what my shop will be and look like. It may take weeks, months, years, even decades before I actually obtain my "dream shop". However, with out snow falling from the sky, I've had some time to work towards my future wood workers "Lair".
> 
> ...


Very nice Marty!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Even Good Ideas Should Be Shelved!!!*
> 
> I have grandeous ideas and visions of what my shop will be and look like. It may take weeks, months, years, even decades before I actually obtain my "dream shop". However, with out snow falling from the sky, I've had some time to work towards my future wood workers "Lair".
> 
> ...


Now what did I do with that WS3000, Has anybody seen my drill???


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Even Good Ideas Should Be Shelved!!!*
> 
> I have grandeous ideas and visions of what my shop will be and look like. It may take weeks, months, years, even decades before I actually obtain my "dream shop". However, with out snow falling from the sky, I've had some time to work towards my future wood workers "Lair".
> 
> ...


Thanks Sandra, But I'm really confused here…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Even Good Ideas Should Be Shelved!!!*
> 
> I have grandeous ideas and visions of what my shop will be and look like. It may take weeks, months, years, even decades before I actually obtain my "dream shop". However, with out snow falling from the sky, I've had some time to work towards my future wood workers "Lair".
> 
> ...


Eddie,
Thanks, I really am having fun making the shop stuff. It will go a long way to making it easier to work on future "real" projects. I also hope it will improve my work flow, skills and sort out what needs are a priority. For instance, I have been waiting to install lights until tool/machine location has been finalized. I have decided to temporarily install more lighting, as I hate working around shadows!!! That's today's project.

Jeff,
Believe me, many mistakes have been made! Sometimes ya just gotta say; Good 'nough!!! That is what I'm trying to avoid though!!!

Sanrda,
Thanks, but you may still be a little sleepy…..
Marty had nothing to do with this
May be a little….
I want my shop to look better than his kitchen project!!!

Marty,
Aren't you ALWAYS confused? Proven by your…..
Collection of museum pieces, that see no use!!!

Thanks for stopping in all.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Even Good Ideas Should Be Shelved!!!*
> 
> I have grandeous ideas and visions of what my shop will be and look like. It may take weeks, months, years, even decades before I actually obtain my "dream shop". However, with out snow falling from the sky, I've had some time to work towards my future wood workers "Lair".
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're back Randy. I ain't got time to watch after your dungeon and get my work done too…..

BTW, You need some lights in this place…..


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Even Good Ideas Should Be Shelved!!!*
> 
> I have grandeous ideas and visions of what my shop will be and look like. It may take weeks, months, years, even decades before I actually obtain my "dream shop". However, with out snow falling from the sky, I've had some time to work towards my future wood workers "Lair".
> 
> ...


Looking good, Randy! You've inspired me to finally go check out the ReStore and see what kind of goodies they have.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Even Good Ideas Should Be Shelved!!!*
> 
> I have grandeous ideas and visions of what my shop will be and look like. It may take weeks, months, years, even decades before I actually obtain my "dream shop". However, with out snow falling from the sky, I've had some time to work towards my future wood workers "Lair".
> 
> ...


A lot of organization added at little cost. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Even Good Ideas Should Be Shelved!!!*
> 
> I have grandeous ideas and visions of what my shop will be and look like. It may take weeks, months, years, even decades before I actually obtain my "dream shop". However, with out snow falling from the sky, I've had some time to work towards my future wood workers "Lair".
> 
> ...


Rich,
There are plenty of places to get reclaimed, used or repurposed items. Many time they are veeeery inexpensive!!! I've developed a great relationship with my ReStore. Mostly do to the fact that I volunteered there for a year & a half. But get to know them, they are more apt to cut you an even better deal than the asking price, especially if you buy several items. I go and even if I don't have a current need, will buy items that I can/will use on future projects.

HW aka Charles,
Thanks! As I stated above, I regularly search the shelves at the ReStore and find great values. It has served me well. Along with CL deals & gloats!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*

It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!

I have an antique 24" wood bodied jointer plane, a Stanley Bailey bench plane and a Millers Falls bench plane that all need TLC and/or a restoration. Keep in mind that I have NEVER used, adjusted or tuned a hand plane in my life. Here are the 2 of my planes that need some luvin':
























OPPS, Looks like Stumpy Nubs decided to swoop in for a cameo!!!

This being "Super Bowl Sunday", I didn't have all day to restore three hand planes. I mean, there's cold ones to be consumed!!! So I choose to rehab but one of my planes. I figured I wouldn't be rushed and could really pay attention to the small details. I wanted to get this right, especially with this being my first hand plane rehab. I also didn't want to ruin an antique, or potential heirloom, so I chose a different plane than those shown above.

Here are a few "Before" pictures:
~
~
~
~
~
~
~








That image is tough to make out. I'll get a larger image…...
~
~
I think this is a better image….


















OK, maybe not a huge plane, but it is still a daunting mission for ME. This Craftsman block plane could be worth millions of $$$ in a few years. I certainly don't want to devalue it. Hence, my intimidation!!! However, I'm confident as I'm armed with my new WS3000!!! I think I may be up to the challenge….

Now then, we have all seen plane rehabs, so not much I can say that hasn't already been said elsewhere. Besides there are experts here on LJs that can explain much better than I. So I'll just post a boat load of pictures to show the process I went through. Sorry, but there are a LOT of pictures….....



















This is a clean up, tune and test! I may paint if it works out…..

The heart of the matter, err the SOLE!!!



























Yeah I know, OVERKILL, but hey who could blame me???
With the sole polished, time to work the huge iron!!!


















I tell ya, I felt like a GIANT trying to sharpen that itty bitty blade!

I also had to file the mouth as it was less than perfect, still is, but a little better. After that, I assembled the plane. 


















Remember, I have never made a shaving in my life, let alone adjust a plane for paper thin ribbons. It took three or four adjustments to get these shots:


















I believe these are referred to as….

*"The Money Shot"*, I was even able to chamfer the edge!!! 









I can now say that I HAVE tuned, adjusted and used a hand plane.
I think bigger things are ahead of me….
Namely, those larger planes that need & deserve my attention….
so I can put them to good use.

Well, That's the plan at least!!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


Great start! The bigger the plane, the easier it is to work on…


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


Pretty amazing there Randy….....you done good today…...time for a cold one…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


Bandit,
Thanks, you did motivate me a tinnie, tiny, itty, bit!!!
I really do have a lot to do on my wooden bodied plane.









Jeff,
I didn't even stock the fridge today. I was having waaaay to much fun working on the plane.
I need to run to the store to get some cold ones. I'll go during the game, don't want to miss the commercials!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


You should get the Miller ponies. It just seems to be fitting.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


That wood looks pretty rough….. Just sell me the blade out of it for $2…..


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


Very nice job, Randy. For your next trick, I suggest restoring a Stanley #1…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


Don,
Thanks for stopping in for my small rehab. I know it doesn't compare to the work you do.
I was also thinking some Bailey's would be appropriate!!!

Marty,
I'll first have to see what I make of it….
Will it be a user or a loser???

Rich,
If you supply the victim, err subject plane….
I'll attempt a DonW worthy restoration!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


Lookin' good!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


Randy, your hooked….
I new you had it in ya.
That little block plane is one of the handiest things to have on the bench. If you think of it when you are working it is one of the best things to ease an edge.
A mirrored bottom. WOW
The spruce goose made me almost swallow my tongue.
The wooden plane looks pretty bad, but it is worth a good try.
Nice work Randy.
The sharpening system makes it a whole lot easier.
NICE!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


I'm expecting big things from that wood beauty.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


Me to Don. Me to.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


Stumpy,
Thanks for swooping in for a cameo!
Next time try landing and hanging out for a while!!!

Dave,
It was a great running the plane down that (yeah, just pine) board & seeing the curls and feeling the grain!!! ~Very Zen~ There is still much to learn, like to tweak the setup, but that will come. The wood bodied plane will get it's due consideration and effort from me.
Thanks for the encouragement & motivation. Ya big galoot you!!!

Don,
I will do my best, to make her a handsome user of a plane. However, with a statement like that, from you…...
I really am nervous of my efforts now!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


WOOD…..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


Something to shoot for???









Or Marty can try it???


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


Marty,
Wood you elaborate…..

Bandit,
I'll tackle my wood bodied!
Just keep that newfangled transition plane out of Marty's hands….
He'll just hang it on his "saw vise" wall!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


Dave,
Wipe that smirk off your face!!!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


Well done there Randy, that little trick with the magnet is slick for sure. I always have a tough time laying the iron down flat on that spinning surface, i even gots me one of them magnet jammies. Those little irons are a pain in the a$$ but you got it done man!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


chrisstef,
Thanks for the kind words!

Yeah, I hear ya. That little blade when flying a couple of times, until I had an "Ah ha" moment!!!
That is the beauty of having no clue what you are doing….
You sometimes just stumble upon a way that works!!!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


I did a few spoke shave irons and ended up with some nice smooth fingernails from the WS, just dont tell the wife, She'll want me to adapt it for her uses. "Honey, we're out of 2000 grit". "Grrrr"


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


chrisstef,
What color polishing compound do you use for *your* nails???


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *My First, Huge Hand Plane Rehab!!!*
> 
> It can't be said that I don't like a challenge. With that in mind, I decided to undertake an enormous task. This is such a *HUGE* endeavor, that I'm actually a tinnie tiny bit nervous!!! I am motivated by a couple of LJ'ers to procede with this mighty chore. I was going to credit Bandit571, but he made fun of me today, so he gets no credit. I truely need to credit "Super Electric" Dave Bardin, galoot extraordinaire, for my inspiration. Thanks Dave!!!
> 
> ...


Green all the way brother. Toenails, i start with the red, but thats a diffeent story all together


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*

I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….

DeWalt DW735 thickness planer: $100.00
15 Jorgensen F-Clamps: $5.00 ea.
Ridgid OSS (NIB): $90.00

Those are but a few of my CL finds that warrant a gloat. I think my latest tool aquisition just may be my best one yet!!!

The seller stated in the CL ad, that they were downsizing their shop. Which is ironic because, CL is my favorite vehicle to "UPSIZE" my shop!!! Since the transaction & transfer of ownership would involve 1.5 hours of travel on my part, I tried to ascertain the true condition of my potential "new to me" machine. After several eMails and a phone call, I determined it was a worthy trip to take.

Enough foreplay, here are pictures from the CL ad:


















Since the ad described the lathe as a JET JWL-1442VSK, I quickly surfed the interweb for retail pricing, reviews and whatnot. Being a turning virgin, I also had(have) a lot of learning to do. Where does someone go to learn any & all things wood working??? Why LumberJocks of course. So I hightailed it here and posted my cry for help, in assessing this lathes potentiality of becoming mine. Thanks everyone for the help!!!

I made the 1.5 hour drive to meet my potential lathe & the seller. Upon arrival, I find the seller trying to reinstall the on off switch! Yeah, that was tape, in the photo, holding the switch in place. She spent a valiant hour, while I was there & another before my arrival, trying to install the switch, but was unsuccessful. Well, I can't buy a lathe if it's operation is unknown. So, I jumped in to assist. There really wasn't enough wire to make the connections to the switch, without disassembling the internals of the headstock. So I flew to the hardware store and bought 1' of wire, 2 male spade connectors, 2 female spade connectors and made two short jumpers, right on the cashier counter. Suffice it to say, the switch was now able to be made temporarily operational. Lathe assessment can continue!!!

It was time to "flick the switch" and hope sparks didn't fly….........
~
~
~
~
~
Short story long, the lathe motor fired up and no magic smoke appeared. I checked for runout, operation of the Reeves variable speed, lever locks locked, the centers aligned. The machine, to the best of my feable ability, tested out A-OK!!!

Now then, what makes a gloat, gloat worthy??? I feel that there are several factors; rarity of said item, "minty" condition of the item and of course the price paid needs to be way below the true value of the item being purchased. This is not a rare lathe. This lathe is not in mint condition. So, process of elimination leaves price paid.

The "new" retail price of this lathe is $1,429.99 on Amazon. Used items usually garner around 1/2 of "new" retail, depending upon condition. I would say this lathe is in fair to good condition. PLEASE, take a look at the photos & let me know if you agree.













































What say you? Poor, Fair, Good, Excellent condition???

The seller asked for $400.00 in the CL posting. I went home with this lathe for a grand total of *$375.00 (plus $3.93 for jumper pieces/parts)!!!*

*Is this lathe purchase GLOAT WORTHY???*


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


Sweet! Congrats on the score. The bad news could be the lathe is just the beginning of the money black hole,there is so much "stuff" to load up on. Good news is, its lots of fun.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


Turn baby turn
Nice gloat


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


Yep - good score…...agree with Shane…..this is the beginning…..but starting with a killer lathe for a 1/4 of retail really helps…....

Seriously…..look closely at the Sorby SpindleMaster for a great starting tool….(for spindle work of course)......you won't regret….along with a starter set of tools…....

When should we expect the projects?? It's 7:15 CST…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


I hate you.
Seriously though,
Bite me.

It looks like a good score.
I have to know though.
Did the chuck in the ad come with the lathe?

Now for the bad news.
"$375.00 (plus $3.93 for jumper pieces/parts)!!!" 
You just bought the cheapest part of the wood turning hobby.

I know this for fact because I am in the same boat.
I've had at least some kind of lathe for a couple of years now.
I could add everything together.
What I paid for the first lathe.
What I have in gas going to get the second lathe (free, only gas money).
What my wife gave for the third lathe, 
All I've spent on the one chuck, tools, and accessories,
Add it all together, 
I could easily make a list coming up to three times as much that I'd like to have for wood turning this very instance.

Good luck with the bank loan my friend.
Borrow some for me too!!!!
You spent


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


Here is my suggestion for a good starter set of chisels.
They are Benjamin's best from PennState Industries.
They are around $63 plus shipping.
I know we talked about the HF set over on that other thread, but if you can afford it, these are better.
Check out PennState's other stuff while you're there.

You also need a bench grinder for sharpening those.
Throw away the factory table things.
You'll need to either buy a vari-grind system or make your own. 
Here is a good starting point for sharpening and how to make your own system instead of buying one.

Please make sure you have a full face sheild before even starting the lathe up with wood chucked in it.
Trust me. I know from personal experience.
Safety glasses don't cut it on a lathe.
FULL FACE SHEILD!!!!!!!!!!!

I also like using a denim apron.
I still wind up with chips in all my pockets and down my drawers, 
but an apron helps some.

And that is just the beginning.
Turning is FUN though.
Soon you'll see why.
It's is the most fun you can have in my opinion.
Chuck up a tree branch and turn a completed project in the same day.
How can anything be more fun than that?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


ShaneA,
I love any reason to scour CraigsList! Please don't say anything, but I'm gonna go to William's & Rich's to steal there "stuff"!!! Remember…Shhhhhhh!

Rob,
I'm glad you think so…..
Can I borrow some money, as I need turning "stuff"!!!

Jeff,
I WILL look into the Sorby!
I will post a lathe project BEFORE 8:15 CST, I promise…..
Not sure what day, week, month or year, but I'll post before 8"15 CST!!!

William,
Disregard what I said to ShaneA!
The PSI chuck did NOT come with the lathe. Would've been nice, but I can't complain!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


Randy, I know nothing of lathes but I think ya dun good!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


No worries Randy.
If you'll go look around at that PSI site I linked to above,
You can have the same chuck I have for less than $100.
It is the cheaper one they have,
But it comes with two sets of jaws, a free set of cole jaws. I recently learned these are great for finishing bowls, and it is a pretty good chuck. Actually I prefer it to the type shown in the add, which uses a key. The one I have uses two bars that you turn in opposite directions to loosen or tighten.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


Andy,
That is definately something we have in common…
I know nothing about lathes & think I dun good too!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


William,
I am going to have to make a wishlist, with prioroties, as there really is a lot that I need.

I'm worried to start the list though…
I'm worried my credit card issuers won't increase my limit!!!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


$375 is an incredible deal. The minor problems can be easily fixed. I am jealous.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


Congrats on a good score. My lathe was certainly my biggest score ever on Craigslist, which I am glad of as well due to the other money I have spent to outfit it and make projects. 
Happy turning the addiction will set in soon 

CtL


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


Julian,
That's exactly what I was thinking. I wasn't looking for a lathe, not yet at least. But while perusing CL, this deal showed up.
Sometimes, an offer that looks to good to be true….
IS TRUE!!!

clieb91,
Although some addictions can be expensive….
That's not to say it's all bad!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


Makes me wanna go out and put on my apron and face shield…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


nice score Randy ,


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


Marty,
Do you also wear a dress, while parading around in your apron???

Eddie,
Thanks for stopping in. I'm phsyched to start scouring CL, for my turning tools….


----------



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


My god, I wish I could get Craigslist deals like yours in my area.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


botanist,
I am fortunate, during the winter I do contract snow plowing, so if there ain't no snow to plow, I'm free to scour CL several times a day. I check CL at least five times a day, early AM, at lunch time, late afternoon, early evening and it is the last website that I look at before hitting the pillow. The trick to great deals, is to be the first to respond and let the seller know that transfer of ownership (ie. cash in THEIR pocket!) could be in as little as one hour!!! It really is a matter of timing & good luck.

I've been very lucky to date & I just hope my luck doesn't run out!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


This looks like a real good buy to me. Of course just about any price looks good compared to what we have to lay out for a lathe in this country. Forget used lathes. I've never seen one for sale in my area. Of course I've only been here for 35 years, so one is bound to turn up sometime. All kidding aside I think you got a pretty good lathe there for the money. Have fun learning to turn and buy a book on the basics. It would normally cover safety, which should be your no.1 concern (I've been turning for 16 years without injury so I'm not trying to scare you). It will also tell you what tools you need, how to keep them sharp, and everything else you need to know to become proficient. A good turning basics video is also worth gold.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


stefang,
I've been following along as you have been assisting and mentoring William. You have been a great help to him (and I know he appreciates it!), so I will be looking at the links & insights you posted on his "As The Lathe Turns" blog!!! Perhaps some day I too will be able to say, "I'm a turner!", time will tell…..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


Turning really isn't difficult Randy. The basics can be learned real fast. The most important thing is to get your info from a good source. Almost any turning basics book will provide that. Videos are also a wonderful way to learn, but I think it is better to buy one made by a known professional rather than relying on Youtube which has the good, the bad and the ugly with no guidance on which one to choose. I know you will like it. It is a lot of fun and creative too.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


stefang,
I am phsyched to learn, butcher some wood, aquire more knowledge, create something round or cylindrical, understand & comprehend, create art…..

It will be a short while, before I attempt my first turning. I need to reassemble, clean my lathe & make her purdy!!! That and I need to fiqure out where I'm going to squeeze her into my cramped, 13' x 20' shop! Then I need to aquire a basic set of tools & implements for turning. That will allow me time to read up and study the basics, before I start flinging chunks of wood around the shop!!! There is a lot that I need to learn, before I flip the switch on the lathe. All in due time, all in due time….


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


Nice rig you have there Randy. I think you did well.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave.
Did you see the CL add Rich posted, over on the "Stumpy Zone" thread? It is the same exact lathe & the seller is asking for $800.00. Yeah, at $375.00 I'd also say I did well!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


Yep may bee I will find one of those deals close by. That will drive William nuts.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


Wouldn't bother me a bit SuperElectricDave.
I enjoy seeing friends come out on top too.
Actually, if you ever need to borrow a lathe, or want to play with any of my tools,
You know where I'm at.

Sorry, I haven't been very active lately guys.
On top of this crud I've been fighting, my diabetes is also going haywire the last couple of days.
Not sure if my body is letting me down,
Or the medicine is messing me up,
Or I may have to go on that bland diet again to get it under control.
Either way, I haven't been too well.
I feel weak and am only checking in as I'm able.

Dave, do you think you could straighten or find parts for this lathe with the bent shaft?
If so, I got a helleva non-craiglist deal for you.
It is now in the way of me turning that work table into a good sharpening station.
It's too many good parts on it though for me to completely scrap it out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


The deal may not be as good as the one Randy got, but it is as good as the one Eddie gave me.
It's yours if you come and get it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


Dave,
Don't let him send you home with JUST the lathe, make sure William throws in some accessories.

William,
Don't read what I said to Dave!!! ;^)


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *This TOOL GLOAT will turn heads!!!*
> 
> I've been scouring CraigsList, for over two years now, in an attempt to outfit my embryonic work shop. I have been fortunate enough to have found a lot of great deals….
> 
> ...


You guys are nuts.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*

My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!

Here is a picture of the "donor" motor installed on my TS:









It was a very serendipitous releasing of the "magic smoke", as the original motor was 1HP and the transplanted motor is 1-3/4HP. I love upgrades!!!

The additional items that came with the donor motor will provide further upgrades for the shop. My C'man 113 TS has the crappy stamped steel extension tables, but not much longer!!!

An image of the "Additional" items:









That is a complete C'man 315 TS (now minus a 1-3/4HP motor) with webbed CI extension tables and a mobile base. The plan is to switch out the extension tables, after infilling the finger pinchers! The mobile base will be used somewhere in the shop, as my 113 already has a Herc-U-Lift mobile base. I will look for a FREE donor motor then sell the 315 as a complete saw and recoup most of my costs. The other option is to "part out" the 315, to offset my expenses, either way, my donor motor, CI tables & mobile base will essentially be free!!!

For now, the 315 is still in my vehicle, awaiting further dissection:









You can see in the pictures, that the legs/base have been removed for transport….
Those are not the refferenced "NO Leg To Stand On" in the title of this blog installment.

Here are pics of what the title is eluding to:


















The counter/bench was a ReStore purchase, that I edge banded with reclaimed oak flooring (another ReStore aquisition!). I finished the counter a while ago and it needed something to suport it. It wasn't eligible for "Social Security" as it retired early, so I was left to build it's support.

Due to my shop built air cleaner's less than perfect location, the counter is positioned such that it does not block the air flow, but rather improves circulation (hopefully!). Low ceilings and space considerations forced me to place the A. C. in a small room off of the main shop. That closet houses the A. C. & my HF 2HP DC.

A fre*n*ch cleat will be used for hanging the counter, however additional structure is needed. The underpinnings of the counter will be fabricated from repurposed construction lumber, from….
You guessed it….
From the ReStore!!!

A pictoral of my "support structure" build:

Pieces Parts milled, labeled and awaiting assembly:









3 Sided apron under pressure, err glued & clamped:









The removed clamps reveal the apron:









The "wave", or curve on the apron is NOT decorative, but it don't look too shabby, If I do say so myself!!!
More on that later….

Another fascinating glue-up:


















With the apron & leg assembly complete, time for the installation. There is only one leg assembly, as the left side of the counter will be supported along the adjacent wall by an ordinary cleat, not some fancy imported fre*n*ch cleat!!!









The "domestic" cleat was the easy peasy part. The next was a little more involved, so I took my time. For those that know me….
That could be an eternity!!!

The right side leg assembly was aligned with buscuits (not glued) and secured with pocket hole screws. I did this so the counter can be easily relocated if/when neccessary. As we all know, a shop is always evolving and changing, so I planned for that.

Biscuits & gravy:









8 Ball in the right side pocket:









There is NO stretcher preventing the leg assembly from being knocked out of whack. I didn't want to use exposed hardware, like metal corner brackets, so I "anchored" the feet with dowels.

It's a wood floor:









Installation complete!!!









Low & behold:









The "non-decorative" apron was designed with a purpose. Under the counter will be the home of my jointer and the fence & knobs need clearance to slide under the counter. I measured veeery carefully, you know the saying; "Measure twice", well I measured at least fifty times!!!

Jointer in position; ready, willing & able to joint:









With the fence set for jointing at 90 degrees, the apron obstructs both knobs:









When the jointer is resting, fence is layed down to sleep:









Missed it by thaaaat much!!!:









Jointer resting comfortably & being nonintrusive:









With the A.C. intake next to the counter, the intended purpose of the counter/bench is to house my sanding station. This way the fines, that are not suck up by the DC are inhaled by the A.C.!!!

I hope this sucks, in a good way!:









My new "Sanding Station"!!!:









After all that work….
I've earned a cold one or twelve!!!

The transformation from Dungeon to Lair is progressing. I just need to pick up the pace. With a little more organizing, that should be possible!

Well, that's the plan at least….


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


And here's the proof…....you really ARE working in the shop! The new table saw motor looks kick a$$, as others have mentioned, that old 113 saw will perform great when you keep her tuned up…very nice.

I am seriously jealous of that wood floor…....very cool idea on the dowels through the floor.. The bench is just screaming style…  I want to do the same thing with my jointer, but I have the switch on the post above that really prevents this cool way of storage. You will never regret having her tucked out of the way until called upon….

I still like the shop improvement projects the best….the sky is the limit and you get to appreciate them for every project you do thereafter…the bench looks like a fun project and the outcome is great…....carry on….


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


Jeff,
Thanks for the affirmation of a job well done!

I'm just glad I have my TS back up & running and as "Tim The Toolman Taylor" would say; with "MORE POWER huh-uh-uuh"!!! The CI extension "upgrade" may take a while, as I need to investigate infilling with an epoxy and there are more pressing projects to complete.

The dowels were an inspiration born from neccessity and lazyness!

"....Screaming with style"??? That would be of the "Present Day Americana Broke" period!!! I've many a shop projects that will force, err compel me to carry on!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


Lookin' good! You need more Ridgid stuff, though.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


Well that's one thing you've checked off the ol' bucket list.

"I've many a shop projects that will force, err compel me to carry on!"

Alrighty then.. Onward and upward! Lookin' good so far


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


Not too bad a start. Going to BLo the bare-assed wood???? Next, you might want a Plane Till to store all of them planes.

Hey, you could have used my saw, since it is still out at the old shop









It even has a well broken in motor









Might be too long a drive, though….


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


Looking good. Did I just see you build something? Like with glue and biskuts and dowels. Outdamnstanding.
Randy the shop is looking great and the end of that bench top is very kewl.
You have done well again.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


I looove shop projects and ones that make things tidy and organized are the best! Nothing like going out to the shop and knowing where everything is, or at least where it should be.
I'm going to put this in my favourites because when the snowmobile officially moves out to the yet to be built shed,
there'a wall I'm going to take over and this would work great - place for the planer and a sanding station.

Really like it. Gold star for your sticker book.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


Good looking lair/shop. I love your ingenuity and foresight.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


Stumpy,
I here that from the ladys too! That's when I whip out my *HUGE* DeWalt aresenal!!!

Joe-insane, err 10asee,
Thanks for stopping in and looking around. I'd say more, but I've got to get to the shop….

Bandit,
The Bare Naked Leg & apron have all recieved a BLO & paste wax finish.
It is easy, looks good & is the only stuff in the shop….
Unless you count paint!!!

Dave,
Thanks, for the kudos. No hand tools used on this build, but that day is coming. I also need to step up my joinery. I found I have an old school marking gauge in my possession. What I didn't know is that it is also a mortise gauge. Looks like the WW gods have a plan….

Sandra,
Welcome to my shop, err lair(?)!!! Thanks for visiting. I love gold, &/or cash!!!
Slowly but surely the shop is getting there. One of my next projects will be a workbench, using M&T joinery. I wonder if you know anything about that???

Gene,
I appreciate the kind words!
I have spent many an hour just pondering the shop setup. Some things are determined by fate (low ceilings), others are personal preference, compromises and dumb luck. I hope to put that luck to good use!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


You're not foolin' anybody. What have you done with Randy???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


looking good Randy like the jointer hide away ,and adds top shelf space too


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


Marty,
No imposter here, it's just a matter of which pill you choose…
The red one or the blue one!!!

Eddie,
When your shop is only 13' x 20'....
Ya gotz ta be ceative in storage solutions & space utilization!!


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


Looks good, Randy. Where'd you put your lathe?


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


Well Randy…..which was it…..the red or the blue?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


Rich,
A permanent home has not yet been determined, so it is resting up against a wall & on a shelf.


















Jeff,
The pills effect people differently, If I were to divulge which pill I took, you would be tempted to take the same color and may not get the same results. It could be disastrous for you!!! I can't have that on my shoulders!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


Nice! You really did accomplish something useful! Shop looks clean and tidy. I think those knobs on the jointer unscrew easily and might be easier than having to set that fence every time you need it. I leave that big knob off my Ridgid as I was always banging into it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *I've NO Leg to Stand On!!!*
> 
> My TS gave up the "Magic Smoke" several weeks ago! *8^(*
> Rather than purchase a new motor at $250.00 to $400.00, I opted to purchase a used motor. That motor, with a few additional items, was purchased off of CL for $150.00. My wallet was happy with me waiting for the right CL deal to come along!!!
> ...


Andy,
Useful, I'll agree. "Clean & Tidy" was staged for the photo!!!


















I did think of removing the knobs, but the fence needs clearance also. Plus, if I remove the knobs, I would NEVER find them again!!! If setting the fence becomes troublesome, then I'll look into removing the knobs.
Thanks for stopping by & chatting!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*If At First You Don't Succeed....*

In a previous blog entry, I started to document the building of my ambient air cleaner. I didn't do a blog on it's completion and the WW gods spited me for it…..

I initially installed 2 pre-filters (intake side) and a third MERV 12 filter on the exhaust side. After building the air cleaner, I learned that this arrangement is not recommended. I found out why! It seams that the filter, placed after the squirrel cage blower, puts back pressure on the fan and causes the motor to run hot. So hot that there was a burning ordor. Unplug, investigate, MODIFY.

Here are pictures of the mod…..

In order to relocate the 4" MERV 12 filter (behind the first two & deeper within the intake) I first had to remove the cleats that held the two pre-filters.
You can just make out where the cleats were and the new cleats for the 4" MERV 12 filter:









Ramming speed; Filter install:









4" Filter installed:









In order to install & change out the 4" filter, I needed to make a "Removable Filter Cartridge" for the two Pre-Filters:










1" Merv 9 Pre-Filter, in the cartridge:









1" Generic Pre-Filter, in the cartridge:









"Cartridge" going deep:









4" Merv filter & the "Cartridge" with 2 Pre-Filters installed:









My ambient air cleaner is back, up & running….
I can now breathe much easier, both literally & figuratively!!!

Next up on the "Dungeon To Lair" Metamorphosis…..
The building of a "Super Sled" for my TS.

Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *If At First You Don't Succeed....*
> 
> In a previous blog entry, I started to document the building of my ambient air cleaner. I didn't do a blog on it's completion and the WW gods spited me for it…..
> 
> ...


Can you hold your breath a little longer while we test to see if it's safe? This shouldn't take more than a couple of hours…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *If At First You Don't Succeed....*
> 
> In a previous blog entry, I started to document the building of my ambient air cleaner. I didn't do a blog on it's completion and the WW gods spited me for it…..
> 
> ...


MMMnnn mmm mmmmm!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *If At First You Don't Succeed....*
> 
> In a previous blog entry, I started to document the building of my ambient air cleaner. I didn't do a blog on it's completion and the WW gods spited me for it…..
> 
> ...


looking good Randy something i got to do soon myself


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *If At First You Don't Succeed....*
> 
> In a previous blog entry, I started to document the building of my ambient air cleaner. I didn't do a blog on it's completion and the WW gods spited me for it…..
> 
> ...


You live and learn Randy. Glad you were in there to smell the odor. Good call and great fix.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *If At First You Don't Succeed....*
> 
> In a previous blog entry, I started to document the building of my ambient air cleaner. I didn't do a blog on it's completion and the WW gods spited me for it…..
> 
> ...


Eddie,
MMmmm mmmm mmm. Mmm mmmmmm mmmmmm mmmmm!

*INHALE, EXHALE,* INHALE, EXHALE, inhale, exhale….

Yes Eddie, air filtration is important, it IS a matter of health!!!
Stop saying; "need to"....
Be a NIKE commercial; and "Just Do It!!!"


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *If At First You Don't Succeed....*
> 
> In a previous blog entry, I started to document the building of my ambient air cleaner. I didn't do a blog on it's completion and the WW gods spited me for it…..
> 
> ...


Dave,
I have it on a timer, so I can continue to filter the air after I leave. I easily could have been out of the shop and not caught it. I don't think the landlord or my housemate would have appreciated that!!!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *If At First You Don't Succeed....*
> 
> In a previous blog entry, I started to document the building of my ambient air cleaner. I didn't do a blog on it's completion and the WW gods spited me for it…..
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *If At First You Don't Succeed....*
> 
> In a previous blog entry, I started to document the building of my ambient air cleaner. I didn't do a blog on it's completion and the WW gods spited me for it…..
> 
> ...


Yep - good fix and good to have the filter…...I got lucky and found 2 Jet filter units for less than $100 a pop…..got to have it in the basement…..keep going man…....


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *If At First You Don't Succeed....*
> 
> In a previous blog entry, I started to document the building of my ambient air cleaner. I didn't do a blog on it's completion and the WW gods spited me for it…..
> 
> ...


Would it work on forge smoke?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *If At First You Don't Succeed....*
> 
> In a previous blog entry, I started to document the building of my ambient air cleaner. I didn't do a blog on it's completion and the WW gods spited me for it…..
> 
> ...


Jeff,
That is quite the deal!

Dave,
YES, but you have to move the forge inside, or get a really *HUGE* blower!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *If At First You Don't Succeed....*
> 
> In a previous blog entry, I started to document the building of my ambient air cleaner. I didn't do a blog on it's completion and the WW gods spited me for it…..
> 
> ...


Randy - how come you didn't post all the pics of the air cleaner? I saw some more pics you posted here. That seems like a pretty cool design…..you would be pulling the dust directly from the sanding table which is probably the dusty spot in the shop…..right?

If you build another one in the ceiling, I would leave this alone….looks well engineered man…...


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *If At First You Don't Succeed....*
> 
> In a previous blog entry, I started to document the building of my ambient air cleaner. I didn't do a blog on it's completion and the WW gods spited me for it…..
> 
> ...


Jeff,
That was someone's project post, not about my air cleaner. I only posted to show my solution to low ceilings & show the squirrel cage blower.

I'm going to see if my "closet" unit performs well or not. If it doesn't, then I'll go through the effort of the ceiling duct. Having dual units may just be the way to go, though!!! Time will tell.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*The- To- -at & a Router Circle Cutting Jig...*

I HATE moving the DC hose from machine to machine!!!

One of these days (who hasn't said that tooo many times?), I will be running 4" galvanized metal ducting throughout the shop. I've had the ducting for a while now, but am waiting to install it until my machine layout is better determined. I also need to do the obligatory HF 2HP DC Thien Top Hat upgrade. I already have the Wynn Environmental 35A-NANO cartridge filter. The DC upgrade will go a long way towards the "Dungeon to Lair" metamorphosis!!!

I AIN'T WAITING ANYMORE!!!

I got fed up the other day after wasting too much time relocating the DC hose and tripping over it waaaaay too many times. So I have started a Thien Top Hat & Tails build in conjuction with a HF 2HP DC modification!

I wish the title to this blog installment could have been:
"*Th*i*e*n *To*p H*at* & *Router Circle Cutting Jig*, but the Thien Top Hat is incomplete!!!

Here are pictures of my very limited progress. I blame the slooooow progress on having to move the DC hose from machine to machine and the fact that I had to first make a router circle cutting jig. That may or may not be totally true, but that's my story &.......

I didn't have any written plans, just drew it up on the ply, "on the fly"! I used my crappy Skil jig saw & my *RIKON 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of Resaw Capacity* to rough out the shape and cleaned up the edges with my new router circle cutting jig.

The circle jerk, err jig build, was a "Down & Dirty" git 'er done kinda thing. I used what I had on hand & built it quickly. OK, quick for me anyway!!!

Router Circle Cutting Jig cleaning up!!!









Test fit on the bigger than a "10 Gallon hat" trash can!!!









The bottom section "Thien Baffle" and the top of the "Hat" piece:









That's what I done did today.

I am soooo looking forward to having ALL my machines ducted and NOT tripping over DC hose!!! Hopefully, tomorrow's weather forecast is accurate and we will see very little snow. I won't have to plow and I'll then be able to make some more progress.

Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *The- To- -at & a Router Circle Cutting Jig...*
> 
> I HATE moving the DC hose from machine to machine!!!
> 
> ...


I built the Thein baffle a couple of years ago, but it seems like the width of the cutout area was wider than you have there….opps…..never mind…..I get it now. I built the one inside the collector and you're doing the trash can separator….good call. This will be a great addition. I added the super dust deputy to my single stage collector and it just rules…....no chunks of maple flying though the impeller any more…..and no more changing that nasty bag…...I can empty the drum in less than 5 minutes and that includes hauling it up the steps to dump it. I got a spare lid for the drum so it's mostly dust free to get it out of the house….

Looks like the circle *JIG* is simple and effective…..

I guess you earned a cold one today…...nice.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *The- To- -at & a Router Circle Cutting Jig...*
> 
> I HATE moving the DC hose from machine to machine!!!
> 
> ...


Jeff.
There is a great build thread, on another website, that I used as inspiration. I used his "dimensions", kinda sorta. Should there be a need to widen the 1-1/8" - 120 degree opening, it will be easy to do. Making that opening smaller would prove more difficult!!!

The jig IS veeeeeery simple. How else do you think I could make it in one morning!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *The- To- -at & a Router Circle Cutting Jig...*
> 
> I HATE moving the DC hose from machine to machine!!!
> 
> ...


What is this you are building Randy?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *The- To- -at & a Router Circle Cutting Jig...*
> 
> I HATE moving the DC hose from machine to machine!!!
> 
> ...


I thought you were building a router circle jig.
Then I realized it was dust collection.
I buy my dust collection by the pack.
I just suck all my air through cigarettes.

Seriously though,
Glad it's coming along good for you.
I may add dust collection if I ever win the lottery (which I don't play).
I'm one of those old school fellas that realizes that all the crap and asbestos I've sicked down my lungs over the years working on cars, and industrial equipment, that wood dust probably won't be what does my lungs in.
It'll be either my past work experience or the pack a day habit of nicotine. 
So dust collection isn't exactly high on my to do list.

I enjoy watching other's home made builds though.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *The- To- -at & a Router Circle Cutting Jig...*
> 
> I HATE moving the DC hose from machine to machine!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply.I must have nodded off!

Dave,
It is a Thien Top Hat for my HF 2HP DC. For the build I needed a circle cutting jig for my router. So I whipped together a "down & dirty" jig.

William,
You think my pack a day habit is *UN*healthy???
I hear ya regarding all the other contaminants that enter our lungs.
Well, at least I won't have to sweep as much!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Thien Thing (build), Different Day...*

Yes, this is ANOTHER Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator B(uild) log, or blog if you will!!!

I have the in/famous HF 2HP DC, which has been "Hot Rodded", but that will be another blog entry. My build was inspired by *Pitbull* over on *In The Workshop with Charles Neil*. While that build inspired me, I took many liberties and ultimately came up with my own design. (FYI: I'm using a 30 gallon galvanized trash can as my collection bin.)

While researching the build, I stumpled upon the *Top Hat Design Guidelines* over on the Thien discussion site. The "Guidelines" were VERY helpful. I discovered that a "rectangular intake" was getting good results, so I tried that approach.

I will try & let the maaaaany pictures do the talking, as I can tend to babble! So if something is unclear, ask away!!!

Routing the "Rough around the edges" bottom baffle:









The top & bottom pieces of the Top Hat:










I'm utilizing 1/2" dowels to connect the top & bottom while eventually a sheet of aluminum is sandwiched into a groove as the walls of the seperator. However, as turbulance is a "bad" thing, I wanted the wall to continue further into the "Top Hat", than on must builds I have seen, to smooth out the flow near the "rectangular intake". As the aluminum was not long enough, I made an "internal ramp".

Ply blocking & Sheet metal for the Internal Ramp:









Internal Ramp in place:









Dry fit of Rectangular Intake & 5" Exhaust:
(You can see the 1/8" groove, just inside the dowels, that will eventually sandwich the aluminum sheet wall)









Another view of the dry fit:









Most, Ok ALL, of my projects are of the "Design on the Fly" variety. I used 3/4" ply for the top & bottom of my Top Hat. During some additional fact/info gathering on the Thien Disscusion Forum, I discovered that a thinner baffle is more efficient. Armed with that new knowledge, I decided to put a beveled edge on one of the undersides of the drop shute.

Only one side of the baffle could be beveled:
(The groove, opposite the bevel, will recieve weather stripping, to provide the seal to the collection bin.) 









The completed Thien Top Hat:









The burning question….
Q) Does it work???

A) A resounding *YES!!!*

With the Thien Top Hat completed, it's time to "Hot Rod" my HF 2HP DC!!!

Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing (build), Different Day...*
> 
> Yes, this is ANOTHER Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator B(uild) log, or blog if you will!!!
> 
> ...


Looking good there Randy…....how does it stay attached to the can? Gravity? So the HF mod, does that include re-locating the impeller above the top hat? Need more details!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing (build), Different Day...*
> 
> Yes, this is ANOTHER Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator B(uild) log, or blog if you will!!!
> 
> ...


Jeff,
Yes, gravity is being used for secure-ity purposes. The answer to witness protection, err relocation of the HF 2HP DC motor/impeller will have to wait. That blog entry is being typed up now…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing (build), Different Day...*
> 
> Yes, this is ANOTHER Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator B(uild) log, or blog if you will!!!
> 
> ...


Man that is one fancy garbage can you have built.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing (build), Different Day...*
> 
> Yes, this is ANOTHER Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator B(uild) log, or blog if you will!!!
> 
> ...


Hey randy. Just got a reply to my thein forum topic and they recommended u look u up. His ya been. How's the plowing business. Hopefully over. I'm looking to attack one of these myself. Any tips or advice


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing (build), Different Day...*
> 
> Yes, this is ANOTHER Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator B(uild) log, or blog if you will!!!
> 
> ...


In answer to your question….
"....Any tips or advice…."
Yes!!!

Answer is here….
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/59357#reply-802128


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Hang 'em High: HF 2HP DC Mod!!!*

With my Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator completed, it was time to focus on improving the efficiency of my HF 2HP DC. Let's face it, the HF unit can use ALL the help it can get!!! In the court of popular opinion, the verdict on the HF DC is that it IS "guilty" of being under powered and having an undersized impeller. For the safety of myself and the general public, I have sentenced it to "Hanging"!!!

Again, pictures will do most of the talking….

The original configuration, in my *Dusty Closet*:









Clear the way!!!:









Gotta *Seal the Deal*, or prep the collection ring:









Weather strip for the plastic, *PITA to change, Bag!!!*:









The sentence impossed, or *Hang 'em High!!!*:









The motor/impeller mount is *Framed!!!*:









The Motor/Impeller *Enter Witness Protection!!!*, or relocation:









The *"Rehabilitated"* HF 2HP DC:









That is the Wynn Enviromental 35A274NANO canister filter. My "Dusy Closet" that houses my ambient air cleaner & "rehabilitated" HF 2HP DC should be capable of helping me to breath much easier!!!

There is another DC upgrade that MUST take place! 4" galvanized metal ducting shall be run throughout the shop!!!
Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Hang 'em High: HF 2HP DC Mod!!!*
> 
> With my Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator completed, it was time to focus on improving the efficiency of my HF 2HP DC. Let's face it, the HF unit can use ALL the help it can get!!! In the court of popular opinion, the verdict on the HF DC is that it IS "guilty" of being under powered and having an undersized impeller. For the safety of myself and the general public, I have sentenced it to "Hanging"!!!
> 
> ...


Looks good Randy. How much blood was shed dealing with the ducting???


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Hang 'em High: HF 2HP DC Mod!!!*
> 
> With my Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator completed, it was time to focus on improving the efficiency of my HF 2HP DC. Let's face it, the HF unit can use ALL the help it can get!!! In the court of popular opinion, the verdict on the HF DC is that it IS "guilty" of being under powered and having an undersized impeller. For the safety of myself and the general public, I have sentenced it to "Hanging"!!!
> 
> ...


That Sandra, is a great question! I wore gloves while dealing with the sheet metal, so only "Sweat & Tears" (and a little profanity) were involved!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Hang 'em High: HF 2HP DC Mod!!!*
> 
> With my Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator completed, it was time to focus on improving the efficiency of my HF 2HP DC. Let's face it, the HF unit can use ALL the help it can get!!! In the court of popular opinion, the verdict on the HF DC is that it IS "guilty" of being under powered and having an undersized impeller. For the safety of myself and the general public, I have sentenced it to "Hanging"!!!
> 
> ...


Pretty clever for sure….....looks like a great setup…....I did something pretty similar with the motor/impeller and it really works great.

With the 2 stage, the big plastic bag really seems like overkill…...I've been thinking about cutting the plastic bag down on mine so I can use the space underneath…...I wonder if it would matter?? I wouldn't think so…....

Ya done good here…....a great upgrade to the Lair….


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Hang 'em High: HF 2HP DC Mod!!!*
> 
> With my Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator completed, it was time to focus on improving the efficiency of my HF 2HP DC. Let's face it, the HF unit can use ALL the help it can get!!! In the court of popular opinion, the verdict on the HF DC is that it IS "guilty" of being under powered and having an undersized impeller. For the safety of myself and the general public, I have sentenced it to "Hanging"!!!
> 
> ...


Jeff,
Thanks for the "pat on the back"!!!

As far as "shortening" the bag, I've seen it done, however there was a discusion somewhere mentioning reducing the size of the bag could negatively effect efficient seperation of the fines in the collection ring into the bag. One individual claims the "space" in the bag is needed for the proper seperation of fines into the bag. Kinda like how when the collection can gets too full & chips are drawn into the ring/bag/filter. It does sound plausible, to shorten the bag somewhat, but I don't know "how short" would adversly effect performance.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Hang 'em High: HF 2HP DC Mod!!!*
> 
> With my Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator completed, it was time to focus on improving the efficiency of my HF 2HP DC. Let's face it, the HF unit can use ALL the help it can get!!! In the court of popular opinion, the verdict on the HF DC is that it IS "guilty" of being under powered and having an undersized impeller. For the safety of myself and the general public, I have sentenced it to "Hanging"!!!
> 
> ...


Randy - that's what I was wondering…...I know you're not suppose to let the bag get too full, so it stands to reason, not to cut it too short….....I can't make dust right now, so will have to explore this later…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Hang 'em High: HF 2HP DC Mod!!!*
> 
> With my Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator completed, it was time to focus on improving the efficiency of my HF 2HP DC. Let's face it, the HF unit can use ALL the help it can get!!! In the court of popular opinion, the verdict on the HF DC is that it IS "guilty" of being under powered and having an undersized impeller. For the safety of myself and the general public, I have sentenced it to "Hanging"!!!
> 
> ...


randy the HF 2HP DC is going to be the way i go when i get the funds ,will also use the Wynn Enviromental 35A274NANO looks great and the way to go


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Hang 'em High: HF 2HP DC Mod!!!*
> 
> With my Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator completed, it was time to focus on improving the efficiency of my HF 2HP DC. Let's face it, the HF unit can use ALL the help it can get!!! In the court of popular opinion, the verdict on the HF DC is that it IS "guilty" of being under powered and having an undersized impeller. For the safety of myself and the general public, I have sentenced it to "Hanging"!!!
> 
> ...


Eddie,
Be sure to keep an eye on CraigsList for a used unit. You may be able to get a better (larger impeller) used DC for less (or just a little more) than a new HF unit!!! There have been several recently in my area.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Hang 'em High: HF 2HP DC Mod!!!*
> 
> With my Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator completed, it was time to focus on improving the efficiency of my HF 2HP DC. Let's face it, the HF unit can use ALL the help it can get!!! In the court of popular opinion, the verdict on the HF DC is that it IS "guilty" of being under powered and having an undersized impeller. For the safety of myself and the general public, I have sentenced it to "Hanging"!!!
> 
> ...


Nice work, Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Hang 'em High: HF 2HP DC Mod!!!*
> 
> With my Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator completed, it was time to focus on improving the efficiency of my HF 2HP DC. Let's face it, the HF unit can use ALL the help it can get!!! In the court of popular opinion, the verdict on the HF DC is that it IS "guilty" of being under powered and having an undersized impeller. For the safety of myself and the general public, I have sentenced it to "Hanging"!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich!
The transition, from Dungeon to Lair, is well underway!!! I need to do a few more shop projects, then it's onto some "real" projects!!! I can hardly wait…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Hang 'em High: HF 2HP DC Mod!!!*
> 
> With my Thien Top Hat Pre-Seperator completed, it was time to focus on improving the efficiency of my HF 2HP DC. Let's face it, the HF unit can use ALL the help it can get!!! In the court of popular opinion, the verdict on the HF DC is that it IS "guilty" of being under powered and having an undersized impeller. For the safety of myself and the general public, I have sentenced it to "Hanging"!!!
> 
> ...


The garbage can gets bigger.
Nice job Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Duck (or is it Duct), Low Ceiling!!!*

My overall dust collection upgrades have been a long time in coming. There was always the plan to build a Thien Top Hat, reconfigure or "Hot Rod" the HF 2HP DC & run metal ducting in the shop. I was spurred into action because I was tired of wasting time switching out the flex hose from machine to machine & tripping over the hose. This latest upgrade is but another step in the metamorphosis from "Dungeon to Lair". It is also a huge part of making my shop time more efficient and productive.

With the original DC setup, I was running 20' of flex hose to my machines. Sometimes, that was way more than needed, but hose comes in 10' lengths. So whatchya gonna do? We all know that flex hose kills air flow. The goal is to remove as much flex hose &/or reduce the length of the runs in the system. We'll see how that works out later!!!

Has anyone noticed that Y-fittings are designed for "air flow" in the opposite direction. I wanted the "Male" sections to slide into the "Female" sections, flowing towards the DC. This was to try and reduce restrictions to air flow/turbulance & to help reduce the chance of chips getting hung up and causing clogs. There was some "cosmetic surgery" involved in making that happen, but it did work. At least I hope it works!!!

My shop ceiling is but 6' 4" high, which does make handling 8' lumber cumbersome, but made installing the ceiling runs mucho easier, as NO precarious ladder climbing was required!!! In any case, I'd rather have high ceilings.

I'll try to let the pictures do most of my talking….

Here is the Thien Top Hat, connected by 1' of flex to the main duct run. The main run goes behind my ambient air cleaner & Y's off to two seperate runs. One run to the ceiling and another to the floor. The floor run serves the jointer, while the ceiling run serves everything else.









The jointer in position, *Ready to joint*:









The jointer *Stowed Away*:









Once through the wall, the "Main Run" Y's off:









The run along the wall Y's off to serve my OSS & *RIKON 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of Resaw* capacity:









The OSS Blast Gate:









BS Blast Gate:









The run along the wall will also eventually serve my SCMS & RAS. However, as they have NO DC ability at present, that will happen in the future. I just hope, not the tooooooo distant future!!!

From the ceiling, there is a drop that serves my planer and TS:









In these images of the Planer & TS Blast Gates,
You can see ply standoffs that needed to be installed:
















Another view of the Planer/TS Drop:









The "Main Run" for the ducting is complete, except the SCMS & RAS run. All seams have been sealed with foil tape. There are a few tweaks yet to be done, but I WON"T be tripping over flex hose anymore!!!

Overall, ALL runs were shortened & flex hose use has diminished. There is a total of 6' maximum of flex hose on one run, with most at 3'. I can probably make a few flex runs shorter, but I'll hold off until the whole system is used for a while. (too short won't work!!!) I also need to get a few more hose clamps to replace the zip/cable ties, securing the ply standoffs.

The next DC upgrade will be building a Thien baffle & 2" PVC plumbing for a "Shop Vac" collection system for my bench top machines. I also need to remove/reconfigure the octopus that is my electric supply system.

Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Duck (or is it Duct), Low Ceiling!!!*
> 
> My overall dust collection upgrades have been a long time in coming. There was always the plan to build a Thien Top Hat, reconfigure or "Hot Rod" the HF 2HP DC & run metal ducting in the shop. I was spurred into action because I was tired of wasting time switching out the flex hose from machine to machine & tripping over the hose. This latest upgrade is but another step in the metamorphosis from "Dungeon to Lair". It is also a huge part of making my shop time more efficient and productive.
> 
> ...


randy that look great .like the way you got the holder made on the beam ,this is something i got to do but it will be a ways yet ,you have really come a ways with your shop. where did you get your duck work from


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Duck (or is it Duct), Low Ceiling!!!*
> 
> My overall dust collection upgrades have been a long time in coming. There was always the plan to build a Thien Top Hat, reconfigure or "Hot Rod" the HF 2HP DC & run metal ducting in the shop. I was spurred into action because I was tired of wasting time switching out the flex hose from machine to machine & tripping over the hose. This latest upgrade is but another step in the metamorphosis from "Dungeon to Lair". It is also a huge part of making my shop time more efficient and productive.
> 
> ...


Pretty sweet setup…......good use of space, except the pole will now be limited in use…....JK…..I see that some of your french cleats were compromised in the process…..time for Rev 2. And how is it possible that you have empty space on the cleat?? I don't comprehend that!!

Now….do you have the remote control for the DC? If not, that's the last piece to this puzzle.

Well done…..your new found motivation is scary!


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Duck (or is it Duct), Low Ceiling!!!*
> 
> My overall dust collection upgrades have been a long time in coming. There was always the plan to build a Thien Top Hat, reconfigure or "Hot Rod" the HF 2HP DC & run metal ducting in the shop. I was spurred into action because I was tired of wasting time switching out the flex hose from machine to machine & tripping over the hose. This latest upgrade is but another step in the metamorphosis from "Dungeon to Lair". It is also a huge part of making my shop time more efficient and productive.
> 
> ...


That is a very nice looking setup. Wish I had the space to be able to setup a shop like that. 
But for now iI am stuck with an outdoor carport to work in when the weather lets me.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Duck (or is it Duct), Low Ceiling!!!*
> 
> My overall dust collection upgrades have been a long time in coming. There was always the plan to build a Thien Top Hat, reconfigure or "Hot Rod" the HF 2HP DC & run metal ducting in the shop. I was spurred into action because I was tired of wasting time switching out the flex hose from machine to machine & tripping over the hose. This latest upgrade is but another step in the metamorphosis from "Dungeon to Lair". It is also a huge part of making my shop time more efficient and productive.
> 
> ...


Eddie,
I was able to get ALL my 4" ducting, some elbows and foil (butyl rubber mastic adhesive backed) tape from the ReStore for about $15.00. The Y's & other elbows, from the BORG, for about $50.00. The 5" metal duct, from the Thien exhaust to the impeller housing intake, is from the BORG also. All in all, I have about $75.00 total into my ducting.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Duck (or is it Duct), Low Ceiling!!!*
> 
> My overall dust collection upgrades have been a long time in coming. There was always the plan to build a Thien Top Hat, reconfigure or "Hot Rod" the HF 2HP DC & run metal ducting in the shop. I was spurred into action because I was tired of wasting time switching out the flex hose from machine to machine & tripping over the hose. This latest upgrade is but another step in the metamorphosis from "Dungeon to Lair". It is also a huge part of making my shop time more efficient and productive.
> 
> ...


Jeff,
I'm glad you approve! I'd be dissappointed in my efforts, if you hadn't!!!

Don't fear, I have a pole installed in another room, for overnight guests!!!

I'll still be able to put the fre*n*ch cleats to full utilization!!! I just haven't finished making all of the tool, supply, & S#!T holders, for fre*n*ch cleats!!!

The "Puzzle" is complete! I have the "Long Ranger", to help me corral all them thar dust varmits!!!

I had to be motivated recently! With spring right around the corner (so they say!!!), my shop time will drop to nearly ZERO!!! My "real job" work schedule will soon be 10 hours a day, 6 days a week!!! Not really looking forward to that.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Duck (or is it Duct), Low Ceiling!!!*
> 
> My overall dust collection upgrades have been a long time in coming. There was always the plan to build a Thien Top Hat, reconfigure or "Hot Rod" the HF 2HP DC & run metal ducting in the shop. I was spurred into action because I was tired of wasting time switching out the flex hose from machine to machine & tripping over the hose. This latest upgrade is but another step in the metamorphosis from "Dungeon to Lair". It is also a huge part of making my shop time more efficient and productive.
> 
> ...


Richard,

Thanks for the kind words.
I hear ya regarding having shop space. I've wanted a shop for some 25 years! I've always lived in apartments, so a shop was a "no go"! I finally have space & am trying to make it the best I can.

I hope that you get your "Woodworking Lair", sooner rather than later!!!
Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Duck (or is it Duct), Low Ceiling!!!*
> 
> My overall dust collection upgrades have been a long time in coming. There was always the plan to build a Thien Top Hat, reconfigure or "Hot Rod" the HF 2HP DC & run metal ducting in the shop. I was spurred into action because I was tired of wasting time switching out the flex hose from machine to machine & tripping over the hose. This latest upgrade is but another step in the metamorphosis from "Dungeon to Lair". It is also a huge part of making my shop time more efficient and productive.
> 
> ...


So the puzzle is complete…....winner winner chicken dinner! But why the S#!T holders? Let it go man….......


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Duck (or is it Duct), Low Ceiling!!!*
> 
> My overall dust collection upgrades have been a long time in coming. There was always the plan to build a Thien Top Hat, reconfigure or "Hot Rod" the HF 2HP DC & run metal ducting in the shop. I was spurred into action because I was tired of wasting time switching out the flex hose from machine to machine & tripping over the hose. This latest upgrade is but another step in the metamorphosis from "Dungeon to Lair". It is also a huge part of making my shop time more efficient and productive.
> 
> ...


With all that piping, does that HF collector have enough power to suck up the dust from the farthest point?? I have the same collector, and, I am going to add the 30 gal. can, the Wynn air filter, and a cyclone when I get around to it. Thnx in advance for your response.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Duck (or is it Duct), Low Ceiling!!!*
> 
> My overall dust collection upgrades have been a long time in coming. There was always the plan to build a Thien Top Hat, reconfigure or "Hot Rod" the HF 2HP DC & run metal ducting in the shop. I was spurred into action because I was tired of wasting time switching out the flex hose from machine to machine & tripping over the hose. This latest upgrade is but another step in the metamorphosis from "Dungeon to Lair". It is also a huge part of making my shop time more efficient and productive.
> 
> ...


Roger,
Before I ran the ducting and installed the Wynn filter, I used two 10' lengths of flex hose to reach the furthest machine. The 20' length was longer than needed, but 10' was too short. My longest total run is now 19' (metal ducting with minimal flex). The suction is now better than with just the 20' of flex!!! Eliminating as much flex hose as possible and installing a Wynn Cartridge filter has gone a long way to maintain/improve air flow. I wouldn't put a planer or jointer on a run that long, if you can help it. My Planer IS on my longest run, (but the DW735 has a chip blower, that helps to move the chips) and it works out fine. YMMV!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Duck (or is it Duct), Low Ceiling!!!*
> 
> My overall dust collection upgrades have been a long time in coming. There was always the plan to build a Thien Top Hat, reconfigure or "Hot Rod" the HF 2HP DC & run metal ducting in the shop. I was spurred into action because I was tired of wasting time switching out the flex hose from machine to machine & tripping over the hose. This latest upgrade is but another step in the metamorphosis from "Dungeon to Lair". It is also a huge part of making my shop time more efficient and productive.
> 
> ...


You've done a fine job o this Randy. I'm likin it more n more.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Duck (or is it Duct), Low Ceiling!!!*
> 
> My overall dust collection upgrades have been a long time in coming. There was always the plan to build a Thien Top Hat, reconfigure or "Hot Rod" the HF 2HP DC & run metal ducting in the shop. I was spurred into action because I was tired of wasting time switching out the flex hose from machine to machine & tripping over the hose. This latest upgrade is but another step in the metamorphosis from "Dungeon to Lair". It is also a huge part of making my shop time more efficient and productive.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger!
I'm liking' it too!!

With the busy summer behind me….
& hopes of a slow winter (read: little/no snow)....
I'm planning on spending a whole lot of time down in the "Lair"!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Duck (or is it Duct), Low Ceiling!!!*
> 
> My overall dust collection upgrades have been a long time in coming. There was always the plan to build a Thien Top Hat, reconfigure or "Hot Rod" the HF 2HP DC & run metal ducting in the shop. I was spurred into action because I was tired of wasting time switching out the flex hose from machine to machine & tripping over the hose. This latest upgrade is but another step in the metamorphosis from "Dungeon to Lair". It is also a huge part of making my shop time more efficient and productive.
> 
> ...


With all that nice dust collection, you will want to stay there all day and maybe all nite.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Duck (or is it Duct), Low Ceiling!!!*
> 
> My overall dust collection upgrades have been a long time in coming. There was always the plan to build a Thien Top Hat, reconfigure or "Hot Rod" the HF 2HP DC & run metal ducting in the shop. I was spurred into action because I was tired of wasting time switching out the flex hose from machine to machine & tripping over the hose. This latest upgrade is but another step in the metamorphosis from "Dungeon to Lair". It is also a huge part of making my shop time more efficient and productive.
> 
> ...


Roger,
During the winter months, I drive a plow truck.
If it isn't snowing, then I'm not working….
& I'm in the shop as much as possible!!!

I wish you luck in your dust wrangling endeavors!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Up, Up, & Away! Well Almost!!!*

With the winter season over and spring here(?), so they tell us, I will be losing my current lumber storage!!! Yea, YIPEE!!! A potential travesty in the making for some people, but not me. Why be happy about losing storage space? Well…..
~
~
~
~
Here is a pic of my current lumber storage:









Considering how I treated this unused white oak flooring, it's a good thing I ain't got no expensive or exotic woods. My vehicle will soon be evicted also, to make room for the 3 company snow plows. What's a LumberJock to do???
Build an "Overhead Lumber Storage system"!!! Sounds pretty involved, don't it? NOT!!!

The completed assemblies awaiting installation:









The 5 assemblies will be installed overhead in the garage. It will be good to get the lumber off the floor!!! The two end units installed:









Working with an incompetent idiot is not fun, easy or safe!!! At least that was the excuse my friends gave for not wanting to help/work with me!!! A mason's line with a line level is used to align all the units. So working alone, I somehow, managed to get them level!!!

4 Assemblies Down (or UP, as the case may be), with 1 To Go:









NO Slips, NO Falls, NO (major) Errors:









I know, I know! You're amazed. So here's another view:









My assistant was worn out, so being the nice guy that I am,
I told him he could move the lumber stock tomorrow….

Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Up, Up, & Away! Well Almost!!!*
> 
> With the winter season over and spring here(?), so they tell us, I will be losing my current lumber storage!!! Yea, YIPEE!!! A potential travesty in the making for some people, but not me. Why be happy about losing storage space? Well…..
> ~
> ...


That'll be nice to have that lumber up and out of the way.

Good job!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Up, Up, & Away! Well Almost!!!*
> 
> With the winter season over and spring here(?), so they tell us, I will be losing my current lumber storage!!! Yea, YIPEE!!! A potential travesty in the making for some people, but not me. Why be happy about losing storage space? Well…..
> ~
> ...


Looks like those are going to be handy to have. Are you going to lay some plywood across the bottom so the shorter pieces don't fall through?


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Up, Up, & Away! Well Almost!!!*
> 
> With the winter season over and spring here(?), so they tell us, I will be losing my current lumber storage!!! Yea, YIPEE!!! A potential travesty in the making for some people, but not me. Why be happy about losing storage space? Well…..
> ~
> ...


Great job Randy, your shoulders will be sore tomorrow… 
By the way, you can get rid of the bandsaw box.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Up, Up, & Away! Well Almost!!!*
> 
> With the winter season over and spring here(?), so they tell us, I will be losing my current lumber storage!!! Yea, YIPEE!!! A potential travesty in the making for some people, but not me. Why be happy about losing storage space? Well…..
> ~
> ...


That is one of the best places to keep your wood. You will find it gets less movement up there than on the floor.
Nice work Randy


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Up, Up, & Away! Well Almost!!!*
> 
> With the winter season over and spring here(?), so they tell us, I will be losing my current lumber storage!!! Yea, YIPEE!!! A potential travesty in the making for some people, but not me. Why be happy about losing storage space? Well…..
> ~
> ...


Might have to call you spiderman now…....good to hear that your local friends give you the same respect you get here! A little help on that job would have been nice though…....You pulled it off and it looks good. And like Dave said, a good spot for the lumber to sit..

I'm thinking it's time for a non-shop project…? You got all the new shop mods that need some serious testing…...

Nice project…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Up, Up, & Away! Well Almost!!!*
> 
> With the winter season over and spring here(?), so they tell us, I will be losing my current lumber storage!!! Yea, YIPEE!!! A potential travesty in the making for some people, but not me. Why be happy about losing storage space? Well…..
> ~
> ...


DS,
Yes, it will be nice& Thanks!

devann,
I hadn't thought of that….
But I'm thinking about it now!
Thanks for the idea.

Sandra,
Thank you. Perhaps my shoulders will be soar, but it'll be a "good" sore!!!
With out that box, I would be able to type:
I was saving the box from my *RIKON 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of Resaw* capacity, incase it was a lemon, then winter set in…...

Dave,
I learn something new nearly everyday…..
Usually from you!!!
Thank you.

Jeff,
Testing, Testing….
Is this thing on???
I often feel like this guy:









A real project you say…..
We'll see!!!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Up, Up, & Away! Well Almost!!!*
> 
> With the winter season over and spring here(?), so they tell us, I will be losing my current lumber storage!!! Yea, YIPEE!!! A potential travesty in the making for some people, but not me. Why be happy about losing storage space? Well…..
> ~
> ...


How much are you planning to load up those beafy 2×4 rafters Randy?

I'm guessing that you're not saddled with much of a snow load requirement in your local building code ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Up, Up, & Away! Well Almost!!!*
> 
> With the winter season over and spring here(?), so they tell us, I will be losing my current lumber storage!!! Yea, YIPEE!!! A potential travesty in the making for some people, but not me. Why be happy about losing storage space? Well…..
> ~
> ...


ssnvet,
The roof rafters are 4×4's. I don't plan on putting much up there. This is temp/short term storage. until I clean out an outbuilding for real storage!!!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

DIYaholic said:


> *Up, Up, & Away! Well Almost!!!*
> 
> With the winter season over and spring here(?), so they tell us, I will be losing my current lumber storage!!! Yea, YIPEE!!! A potential travesty in the making for some people, but not me. Why be happy about losing storage space? Well…..
> ~
> ...


*: ))*


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Up, Up, & Away! Well Almost!!!*
> 
> With the winter season over and spring here(?), so they tell us, I will be losing my current lumber storage!!! Yea, YIPEE!!! A potential travesty in the making for some people, but not me. Why be happy about losing storage space? Well…..
> ~
> ...


I applaud your effort.

I have a similar setup and I have found that seems to be where wood goes to die or at the least I always want the one in the middle of the stack and as I am trying to pull it out, I find out that this really is the best dust collector in the shop…................


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Up, Up, & Away! Well Almost!!!*
> 
> With the winter season over and spring here(?), so they tell us, I will be losing my current lumber storage!!! Yea, YIPEE!!! A potential travesty in the making for some people, but not me. Why be happy about losing storage space? Well…..
> ~
> ...


Moron,
Right back at ya…
*;^)*

redryder,
I hear ya, regarding the "inefficient & difficult" nature of this storage "system". This area will really be temporary storage, until lumber can be moved to a more suitable storage location. I think the trick will be to NOT put too much up there, so getting to the desired board wont be overly combersome.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*A JL7 Inspired Project!!!*

One of my LJ buds, Jeff (JL7), recently sent my friend "The Chef" a cutting board for testing and performance review. The board is to be put through it's paces and evaluated. I have to say that the board is a beauty and inspires me to someday obtain the skills to build a few boards of similar quality. That or the abilty to pass off store bought boards as my own creation!!!









Jeff has a great shop and skills to match, but he may have an over inflated ego. Feeding his narcissistic personality seems to be a constant pastime of his, to which he has even designed a JL7 logo and bid'ness cards.









He does fantastic work (just don't tell him I said that), so it is fitting that he is proud of his "Crafted in The USA" cutting boards.









Jeff sent the board, packaged extremely well. It was protected by "dunnage" consisting of maple & perforated hardboard. I was told to find a fitting project for the "dunnage". If only I had a wood stove or fire pit!!!

Now than, my shop, skill set & ego are no match to that of the great JL7. However, I will task both my shop & skills to rise to the dunnage challenge!!! I want to thank Jeff for the motivation, inspiration and "dunnage"!!! I designed & built a storage solution for my most prized clamps. I just hope you (JL7) find this project (& me) "worthy"....

My JL7 Inspired Shop Project:









Jeff,
All in good fun. You truely are an inspiration for my wood working & so much more!!! ;^)


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A JL7 Inspired Project!!!*
> 
> One of my LJ buds, Jeff (JL7), recently sent my friend "The Chef" a cutting board for testing and performance review. The board is to be put through it's paces and evaluated. I have to say that the board is a beauty and inspires me to someday obtain the skills to build a few boards of similar quality. That or the abilty to pass off store bought boards as my own creation!!!
> 
> ...


;^)

Good one Randy…..thanks for the shout out! I love the new clamp rack! Hope you keep it around….Cant't believe you used the pegboard as well…HA!

See you caught the Taiwan / USA packaging…...

Hope the Chef enjoys the board…..sounds like he is…......

Thanks for the post….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A JL7 Inspired Project!!!*
> 
> One of my LJ buds, Jeff (JL7), recently sent my friend "The Chef" a cutting board for testing and performance review. The board is to be put through it's paces and evaluated. I have to say that the board is a beauty and inspires me to someday obtain the skills to build a few boards of similar quality. That or the abilty to pass off store bought boards as my own creation!!!
> 
> ...


you guys are a mess great looking board and tie holdertoo


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A JL7 Inspired Project!!!*
> 
> One of my LJ buds, Jeff (JL7), recently sent my friend "The Chef" a cutting board for testing and performance review. The board is to be put through it's paces and evaluated. I have to say that the board is a beauty and inspires me to someday obtain the skills to build a few boards of similar quality. That or the abilty to pass off store bought boards as my own creation!!!
> 
> ...


Yes, HF clamps & ties deserve the best storage my skills could muster!!! I spared no expense….
Duct tape wasn't appropriate, so I used the more costly blue painters tape!!! I liked the contrast of the tape with the silver pegboard, bordered by premium maple scraps. Heck, I also paid homage to HF by utilizing HF zip ties for the hanger support!!! That made it a priceless (read: FREE) build!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A JL7 Inspired Project!!!*
> 
> One of my LJ buds, Jeff (JL7), recently sent my friend "The Chef" a cutting board for testing and performance review. The board is to be put through it's paces and evaluated. I have to say that the board is a beauty and inspires me to someday obtain the skills to build a few boards of similar quality. That or the abilty to pass off store bought boards as my own creation!!!
> 
> ...


Not sure why I didn't question this earlier…..Taiwan R.O.C.?? Since when is Taiwan part of the R.O.C?


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A JL7 Inspired Project!!!*
> 
> One of my LJ buds, Jeff (JL7), recently sent my friend "The Chef" a cutting board for testing and performance review. The board is to be put through it's paces and evaluated. I have to say that the board is a beauty and inspires me to someday obtain the skills to build a few boards of similar quality. That or the abilty to pass off store bought boards as my own creation!!!
> 
> ...


Randy, A properly hung cable tie package should be mounted with a cable tie…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A JL7 Inspired Project!!!*
> 
> One of my LJ buds, Jeff (JL7), recently sent my friend "The Chef" a cutting board for testing and performance review. The board is to be put through it's paces and evaluated. I have to say that the board is a beauty and inspires me to someday obtain the skills to build a few boards of similar quality. That or the abilty to pass off store bought boards as my own creation!!!
> 
> ...


Jeff,
Short answer to the "Taiwan R.O.C" question: 1912

Long answer: Wikipedia

Marty,
The entire "project" is hung by cable ties, so indirectly the cable ties ARE hung by cable ties!!!

Anyone have ideas for disassembled pallets???


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A JL7 Inspired Project!!!*
> 
> One of my LJ buds, Jeff (JL7), recently sent my friend "The Chef" a cutting board for testing and performance review. The board is to be put through it's paces and evaluated. I have to say that the board is a beauty and inspires me to someday obtain the skills to build a few boards of similar quality. That or the abilty to pass off store bought boards as my own creation!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A JL7 Inspired Project!!!*
> 
> One of my LJ buds, Jeff (JL7), recently sent my friend "The Chef" a cutting board for testing and performance review. The board is to be put through it's paces and evaluated. I have to say that the board is a beauty and inspires me to someday obtain the skills to build a few boards of similar quality. That or the abilty to pass off store bought boards as my own creation!!!
> 
> ...


Nice tape!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A JL7 Inspired Project!!!*
> 
> One of my LJ buds, Jeff (JL7), recently sent my friend "The Chef" a cutting board for testing and performance review. The board is to be put through it's paces and evaluated. I have to say that the board is a beauty and inspires me to someday obtain the skills to build a few boards of similar quality. That or the abilty to pass off store bought boards as my own creation!!!
> 
> ...


Marty,
Got any franks or marshmallows???

Stumps,
I thought of using the green "frog" tape, but liked the blue better!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A JL7 Inspired Project!!!*
> 
> One of my LJ buds, Jeff (JL7), recently sent my friend "The Chef" a cutting board for testing and performance review. The board is to be put through it's paces and evaluated. I have to say that the board is a beauty and inspires me to someday obtain the skills to build a few boards of similar quality. That or the abilty to pass off store bought boards as my own creation!!!
> 
> ...


So Randy…..that was 101 years ago, how am supposed to remember that?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A JL7 Inspired Project!!!*
> 
> One of my LJ buds, Jeff (JL7), recently sent my friend "The Chef" a cutting board for testing and performance review. The board is to be put through it's paces and evaluated. I have to say that the board is a beauty and inspires me to someday obtain the skills to build a few boards of similar quality. That or the abilty to pass off store bought boards as my own creation!!!
> 
> ...


Jeff and Randy good to see you fellers playing nice together.
Carry on.
That board looks killer.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A JL7 Inspired Project!!!*
> 
> One of my LJ buds, Jeff (JL7), recently sent my friend "The Chef" a cutting board for testing and performance review. The board is to be put through it's paces and evaluated. I have to say that the board is a beauty and inspires me to someday obtain the skills to build a few boards of similar quality. That or the abilty to pass off store bought boards as my own creation!!!
> 
> ...


Good job Randy. When Jeff sent me a present, I too made sure not to waste ANY of it!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Another LJ inspired Project....*

*Disclaimer:*
This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!

*Scope of Project:*
I have one of those "portable" A/C units that stand in the room and vent out the window through a flexible tube. There are times when the A/C unit is not needed and a window fan is the machine of choice. The problem is that with both the fan & A/C vent installed, there was no way to prevent the A/C'd air from escaping the room through the fan opening. Utilizing the A/C with the fan installed was a waste of energy (read: money). This *LJ* inspired build (*L*ower *J*uice bills) was also fueled by the fact that I am lazy and do not wish to remove or install the window fan on a daily basis!!!

The plan was to build a box, that would house the A/C vent tube connector, the twin fan window unit & have a way to close off the fan, when not in service. Now then, this ain't no "Andy (gfadvm) Box", he's got some mad skills that I can only hope to obtain someday!!!

*The Project:*
Here are a few pictures of what I came up with…..

Partial assembly:


















Fan installed:

















Slide-In, Removable Cover in place:









Unit Installed (I'm a Fan!):









Unit Installed (I'm Joe Cool!):









As I said earlier, this wasn't a "Purdy" build. The ply was already painted (used shelving) and I did NOT paint any exposed cut edges. I did edge band the face, but not for looks. The dado for the cover left a very thin section of ply on the outside edge. I didn't think it would hold up to the abuse, so the oak edging (scraps) is actually providing structural support for that dado, "purdy" is pure serendipity!!!

It was an enjoyable build with little to NO frustration. It was easy to switch from task to task (machine to machine), due to the recently installed DC ducting & blast gates!!! That, in and of itself, provided a huge sense of accomplishment. The fact that I could go into the shop, spend only an hour & BE PRODUCTIVE, was extremely satisfying!!! YEA ME!!! The "Woodworking Lair" is far from complete, but it is also (now) far from a "Dungeon"!!!

Sorry Bandit, you alone have a Dungeon…. ;^)

There is still plenty of room for refinements, upgrades and "shop builds" for "The Lair"....
But projects WILL be coming from "The Lair", as time, motivation & energy allow!

Well, that's the plan at least…..


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


Now, that's a down right slick solution.
Neat work, too.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


Pretty clever indeed…...and functional to boot! Looks like you were wearing your thinking cap….. 

I'm thinking a coat of white paint and you'd have a home run…....


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


a good build
that will save time and keep you focused on actually
'working the shop'

glad you are learning to change your socks (or shorts)

son

the thrill is back
(and the smell is gone) lol


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


Thanks, Gene!
Since summer heat is right around the corner, this was a "Git-R-Done" project. I'm looking forward to doing some "real" woodworking!!!

Jeff,
As it is baseball season, I may need to paint it. I wonder if I would be allowed to transfer that "homerun" to my NY Mets???

IF this proves me "smart", will I be safe from the zombies???

David (Dad),
I really am anxious to start improving and honing my WW skills, working *IN* "My Lair" and not so much *ON* "My Lair"!!!. I'm hard pressed to "up my game", as I have several veeery important projects in the que!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


I'm pretty sure the word "smart" is in there somewhere….....

Hey….there's David…...good to see ya….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


Great idea and execution


----------



## Edwardnorton (Feb 15, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


*Very well done & a great idea!*

-The fastest way to engage a mans mind is to remove money from his pocket!-"ME 1970"


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


Rex,
Thanks for the kudos!

It seems many agree that it was a "smart" idea.
This just "shows ta go ya" that I'm more than just a purdy face with a "smart*A$$*!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


Edward,
I appreciate the kind words. Thank you!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


Where's the tape?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


No tape was injured in the making of this project!!!

I decided to bond the oak to the ply with actual wood glue, TBII to be precise. I also employed pin nails, brads, finish nails and wood screws to fasten the ply!!! This was almost a real woodworking project, just with no regard for aesthetics, fine joinery, fit or finish!!! Close enough was good enough….


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


Nice lookin' cheese slicer. The least you could have done was paint it since you only spent an hour building it…..


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


Functional solution, nice job


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


Marty,
I thought of painting it….
For a split second!!! Because I haven't built my spray booth yet!

Matt,
Ohh shucks, your just sayin' that because I edged banded it in oak. As you know, Oak's no joke!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


Randy, That looks very functional and a lot prettier than a lot of my shop 'furniture'.

Do those double window fans move a lot of air? Would they move fine dust out of the shop?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


Andy,
I appreciate the praise!!!

I don't think these would move enough air to maintain a "safe" shop. If the preservation of lung function is your goal, a more powerful fan would be better and an "Air Cleaner/Filter" would be your best bet. A fan would only be useful during the warm summer months, an air filter would do the best job, year round!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


Thanks Randy. Guess I'll stick with the box fan in the window.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


Thats *cool*!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another LJ inspired Project....*
> 
> *Disclaimer:*
> This project is a purely utilitarian build. I did NOT attempt to make it "purdy", or use any "fancy" joinery. This project of "Not-So-Fine-Woodworking", just needed to perform as needed. Hence, I don't feel it is worthy of a "Project Gallery" post, those will be reserved for my attempts at real woodworking! As a "Dungeon to Lair" post, it is most fitting, as the transformation continues to progress, I can now build projects in "My Woodworking Lair" with relative efficiency and most importantly a lot less frustration!!!
> ...


Andy, Andy, Andy…...
You really should get an ambient air cleaner!!!

Dave,
You are right….
Especially when the AC is on!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Surviving The Lathe Days of Summer....*

It's been a while since I ventured into my basement shop or as it is now more infamously known; "My Lair" (really unfamous, because most people don't know about it and the rest question it's existance). My "real world" job has kept me from "My Lair". Working ten hour days, six days a week, leaves me with little time or energy and even less motivation to trek downstairs. That's my story and I'm sticking with it, but it could have more to do with my proclivity towards procrastination!!!

Torrential rains two weeks ago and 85 - 90 degree temperatures this week combined with a lousy outdoor job left little "gas in the tank" for anything other than a few "cold ones". OK, more than just a few returnables are in the recycle bin!!! Yesterday was 91 degrees & humid, today called for more of the same. After a "short" six hour work shift today, the best way to avoid the high temps & humidity was to either crawl into the refridgerator, watch TV while sitting in front of AC or stumble into the cool, dry basement Lair. I found the energy & motivation to escape into "My Lair"!!! I'm glad I did….

I gloated several months ago about a CL lathe I scored.
Here it is being transported back to "My Lair" :









It is a JET 1442 with variable speed. I picked it up for $375.00!!! Since relocating it from my vehicle, to an available space behind my SCMS, it has been sitting disassembled and collecting saw dust. The truth is, as I know NOTHING about lathes or turning setting it up wasn't a high priority. I've been led to believe that this is a good lathe and intend to soon find out for myself!!!

I spent today reoganizing the basement, in order to find a "home" for my lathe. Space is starting to become a limited resource in the shop. Turns out there is always room for JELLO, err a JET lathe….









I won't be turning anything this weekend, as there is still more "setup" to be completed. I need to build a "ballast" shelf, reinstall the power switch and most importantly read the owner's manual!!! There could also be one MAJOR factor prohibiting me from turning. *I have no turning chisels!!!* Yeah, that'll slow me down a little!

Here is where all y'all can help me out. I need to know what I have? More to the point, what DON'T I have. Obviously, I need turning chisels, but what is a good starter set? (I'd like something better than HF!) Here is a picture of EVERYTHING that I have for this lathe:









Faceplate(?), Spur drive, live center, push rod(?), curved tool rest, straight tool rest and PSI screw chuck…..
I think I got them right?


> What else do I need


? Links would be greatly appreciated!!!

I'm hoping to order chisels and "stuff" this weekend and be "turning" out practice pieces soon!!!
Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Surviving The Lathe Days of Summer....*
> 
> It's been a while since I ventured into my basement shop or as it is now more infamously known; "My Lair" (really unfamous, because most people don't know about it and the rest question it's existance). My "real world" job has kept me from "My Lair". Working ten hour days, six days a week, leaves me with little time or energy and even less motivation to trek downstairs. That's my story and I'm sticking with it, but it could have more to do with my proclivity towards procrastination!!!
> 
> ...


Very impressive lathe! Definitely understand how hard it can be to find time to work in the shop with our 9-5 or 6-5…


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Surviving The Lathe Days of Summer....*
> 
> It's been a while since I ventured into my basement shop or as it is now more infamously known; "My Lair" (really unfamous, because most people don't know about it and the rest question it's existance). My "real world" job has kept me from "My Lair". Working ten hour days, six days a week, leaves me with little time or energy and even less motivation to trek downstairs. That's my story and I'm sticking with it, but it could have more to do with my proclivity towards procrastination!!!
> 
> ...


I'd suggest getting "a taste of carbide" from captnneddie: http://eddiecastelin.com/products_and_services

That way you do not have to worry about sharpening your chisels to start with and you can do alot with just that one set.

Jeremy


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Surviving The Lathe Days of Summer....*
> 
> It's been a while since I ventured into my basement shop or as it is now more infamously known; "My Lair" (really unfamous, because most people don't know about it and the rest question it's existance). My "real world" job has kept me from "My Lair". Working ten hour days, six days a week, leaves me with little time or energy and even less motivation to trek downstairs. That's my story and I'm sticking with it, but it could have more to do with my proclivity towards procrastination!!!
> 
> ...


Ok, from left to right: a faceplate that looks like 6", on top of that a 4 prong spur drive and live center, the thing on the box is a bottle stopper chuck. dunno what's in the box, looks like an "S" tool rest behind it, the long bar is a knockout bar most likely.

I'd recommend this set of lathe chisels from PSI. I like my Benjamin's Best tools a lot.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCHSS8.html


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Surviving The Lathe Days of Summer....*
> 
> It's been a while since I ventured into my basement shop or as it is now more infamously known; "My Lair" (really unfamous, because most people don't know about it and the rest question it's existance). My "real world" job has kept me from "My Lair". Working ten hour days, six days a week, leaves me with little time or energy and even less motivation to trek downstairs. That's my story and I'm sticking with it, but it could have more to do with my proclivity towards procrastination!!!
> 
> ...


mja979,
There are two things about my schedule that makes it tough:
1) We are weather based (property maintenance).
2) The boss/owner doesn't communicate the work plan or schedule!!!

Jeremy,
Thanks for the link and insight. I've heard of Captain Eddie. I need to also watch his videos.

Rich,
Wow, I actually had some of them parts right!!! Who'd a thunk it? The box is empty, what I called the (PSI) screw chuck was in it. (you called it a bottle stopper chuck.) Thanks for link to the chisels. I know you provided it before on the Stumpy thread, but finding it would be near impossible.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Surviving The Lathe Days of Summer....*
> 
> It's been a while since I ventured into my basement shop or as it is now more infamously known; "My Lair" (really unfamous, because most people don't know about it and the rest question it's existance). My "real world" job has kept me from "My Lair". Working ten hour days, six days a week, leaves me with little time or energy and even less motivation to trek downstairs. That's my story and I'm sticking with it, but it could have more to do with my proclivity towards procrastination!!!
> 
> ...


good luck on your laith ,cant help ya there know very little on em . look like a good deal on it seems to be in good shape ,


----------



## vcooney (Jan 4, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Surviving The Lathe Days of Summer....*
> 
> It's been a while since I ventured into my basement shop or as it is now more infamously known; "My Lair" (really unfamous, because most people don't know about it and the rest question it's existance). My "real world" job has kept me from "My Lair". Working ten hour days, six days a week, leaves me with little time or energy and even less motivation to trek downstairs. That's my story and I'm sticking with it, but it could have more to do with my proclivity towards procrastination!!!
> 
> ...


I agree with Rich, I too have Benjamin's Best tools. For the cost you can't go wrong. I also made a couple of easy wood style tools but haven't used them yet. I hear Easy Wood Tools are great tools.


----------



## jacen68 (Feb 10, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Surviving The Lathe Days of Summer....*
> 
> It's been a while since I ventured into my basement shop or as it is now more infamously known; "My Lair" (really unfamous, because most people don't know about it and the rest question it's existance). My "real world" job has kept me from "My Lair". Working ten hour days, six days a week, leaves me with little time or energy and even less motivation to trek downstairs. That's my story and I'm sticking with it, but it could have more to do with my proclivity towards procrastination!!!
> 
> ...


better ? what projects are you wanting to do? hf tools is a good place to start if you want to do some spindle projects. plus, you need to figure out what sharpening system will work for you. eddie has the cheapest rig, and besides if u bugger up a hf tool it doesn't sting that much.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Surviving The Lathe Days of Summer....*
> 
> It's been a while since I ventured into my basement shop or as it is now more infamously known; "My Lair" (really unfamous, because most people don't know about it and the rest question it's existance). My "real world" job has kept me from "My Lair". Working ten hour days, six days a week, leaves me with little time or energy and even less motivation to trek downstairs. That's my story and I'm sticking with it, but it could have more to do with my proclivity towards procrastination!!!
> 
> ...


That is a fine lathe for $375….you suck.

I have the Benjamin's Best tools as well, plus made my own carbide tools…...bur really don't know what I'm doing so just ignore any advice I may attempt to offer….....

Good to see you got some lair time….


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Surviving The Lathe Days of Summer....*
> 
> It's been a while since I ventured into my basement shop or as it is now more infamously known; "My Lair" (really unfamous, because most people don't know about it and the rest question it's existance). My "real world" job has kept me from "My Lair". Working ten hour days, six days a week, leaves me with little time or energy and even less motivation to trek downstairs. That's my story and I'm sticking with it, but it could have more to do with my proclivity towards procrastination!!!
> 
> ...


Eddie,
While cleaning & reassembling, I noticed that the motor was manufactured in 2007, making the lathe 5-6 years old. Of course, it has a little "character" from use and it needs some TLC, along with a switch rewire, but all in all, it's in fine shape.This lathe retails new on Amazon for $1429.99 (as stated above, I only paid $375.00)!!! Yeah, a good deal was had.

Vince,
Thanks for providing your input.
I'm seriously considering the "Benjamin's Best" set. Now what I really need to know is, what other accessories/tools should I be considering? I know of a few needs, like calipers but what else would make turning more fun, easier and help to hide or improve upon my severe lack of skill/knowledge??? I can also see me doing pens, so what is needed/recommended for making them?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Surviving The Lathe Days of Summer....*
> 
> It's been a while since I ventured into my basement shop or as it is now more infamously known; "My Lair" (really unfamous, because most people don't know about it and the rest question it's existance). My "real world" job has kept me from "My Lair". Working ten hour days, six days a week, leaves me with little time or energy and even less motivation to trek downstairs. That's my story and I'm sticking with it, but it could have more to do with my proclivity towards procrastination!!!
> 
> ...


jacen68,
There in lies but one of my problems, I don't really know what I want to turn! Pens, mortar & pestal, tool handles, to name a few. I hear ya regarding the HF stuff. I don't have anything against HF in general. I have a bunch of their stuff. As far as sharpening, I have the WS3000 or could use my combo belt/disk sander, but I'm leaning towards the WS3000.

Hey Jeff,
Has the visiting company left yet?
I'll take your advise with a grain of salt….
You wouldn't offer a WRONG opinion, would you???


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Surviving The Lathe Days of Summer....*
> 
> It's been a while since I ventured into my basement shop or as it is now more infamously known; "My Lair" (really unfamous, because most people don't know about it and the rest question it's existance). My "real world" job has kept me from "My Lair". Working ten hour days, six days a week, leaves me with little time or energy and even less motivation to trek downstairs. That's my story and I'm sticking with it, but it could have more to do with my proclivity towards procrastination!!!
> 
> ...


That is a real nice lathe. What a bargain.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Surviving The Lathe Days of Summer....*
> 
> It's been a while since I ventured into my basement shop or as it is now more infamously known; "My Lair" (really unfamous, because most people don't know about it and the rest question it's existance). My "real world" job has kept me from "My Lair". Working ten hour days, six days a week, leaves me with little time or energy and even less motivation to trek downstairs. That's my story and I'm sticking with it, but it could have more to do with my proclivity towards procrastination!!!
> 
> ...


I have not turned anything myself, but a few ideas for you: Lamp bases, candle holders, and ornaments.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Surviving The Lathe Days of Summer....*
> 
> It's been a while since I ventured into my basement shop or as it is now more infamously known; "My Lair" (really unfamous, because most people don't know about it and the rest question it's existance). My "real world" job has kept me from "My Lair". Working ten hour days, six days a week, leaves me with little time or energy and even less motivation to trek downstairs. That's my story and I'm sticking with it, but it could have more to do with my proclivity towards procrastination!!!
> 
> ...


Yup Charles, a deal it was. I wasn't in the market for a lathe. However, when this appeared on CL, there was no passing it up!!!

mja979
Fine suggestions there.
Haven't turned anything? Do you have a lathe?
In regards to your "signature" line….
What is "Final Jeopardy!"?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Surviving The Lathe Days of Summer....*
> 
> It's been a while since I ventured into my basement shop or as it is now more infamously known; "My Lair" (really unfamous, because most people don't know about it and the rest question it's existance). My "real world" job has kept me from "My Lair". Working ten hour days, six days a week, leaves me with little time or energy and even less motivation to trek downstairs. That's my story and I'm sticking with it, but it could have more to do with my proclivity towards procrastination!!!
> 
> ...


Yep you suck. If there was a tool that I would use that plugs in it would be a lathe. Nice catch Randy. I hope it serves you well.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Surviving The Lathe Days of Summer....*
> 
> It's been a while since I ventured into my basement shop or as it is now more infamously known; "My Lair" (really unfamous, because most people don't know about it and the rest question it's existance). My "real world" job has kept me from "My Lair". Working ten hour days, six days a week, leaves me with little time or energy and even less motivation to trek downstairs. That's my story and I'm sticking with it, but it could have more to do with my proclivity towards procrastination!!!
> 
> ...


Actually Dave….
As nice as the lathe is, I hope I serve it well!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Another Lathe day in "My Lair"....*

I again had energy & motivation to venture into "My Lair"....

I decided to build & install what I'm calling a "Ballast Box", it will also serve as a shelf under the lathe.
It was a project….
It was made of wood & saw dust was created….
But it ain't no example of fine woodworking!!!

It is simply a 2×4 frame with 3/4" ply for a top and bottom. Concealed inside are two bags of sand. With the "Ballast Box" build completed, minus the top, the lathe was raised 1/4", supported by a cross memeber on two sawhorses. Then the right CI leg was removed, so the shelf could fit into the confined space between the two legs. That meant it was time to reattach the leg, load the ballast and finally reassemble the leg. I think these pictures will convey the idea a lot better than I could ever describe with words….
































































Now all that is left is to order turning tools, read the owner's manual & learn to turn!!!
Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another Lathe day in "My Lair"....*
> 
> I again had energy & motivation to venture into "My Lair"....
> 
> ...


Where's the beef? Nice addition. Plus lot's of future junk storage. Can't have enough of that. Kinda looks like it was meant to be there all along…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another Lathe day in "My Lair"....*
> 
> I again had energy & motivation to venture into "My Lair"....
> 
> ...


Thanks for stopping in Jeff.
Didn't you read Stumpy's post over in the Stumpy Hotel? Pork is for dinner!!!

The legs are designed with supports for 2×4 stretchers, presumably for a ply top. The problem is attaching the ply to the bottom of the stretchers or getting a preassembled shelf with a "bottom" into the confined space. The top was made of two pieces of ply, so as to allow them to fit into the space.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another Lathe day in "My Lair"....*
> 
> I again had energy & motivation to venture into "My Lair"....
> 
> ...


great looking lathe,enjoy your learning experience.
i'm hoping to get one someday….


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another Lathe day in "My Lair"....*
> 
> I again had energy & motivation to venture into "My Lair"....
> 
> ...


Doesn't that thing already weigh like 400 lbs?

Somehow, in my mind, I see my shins getting sore standing in front of that.

Let me know how well it works.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another Lathe day in "My Lair"....*
> 
> I again had energy & motivation to venture into "My Lair"....
> 
> ...


whitebeast88,
"Someday", was what I was saying until this showed up on CL for $375.00 (retails on Amazon for $1429.99).
It was a deal that I couldn't pass up!!!

DS,
Having never stood in front of a lathe, I hadn't thought of that. If it does "become a pain", it can be reworked/redesigned. We'll see how it works out.

BTW: The listed weight is 356 pounds!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another Lathe day in "My Lair"....*
> 
> I again had energy & motivation to venture into "My Lair"....
> 
> ...


Randy, I know less than nothing about lathes but that looks like a really nice one.

I've heard they can hurt you really quick, so "let's be careful out there" !!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another Lathe day in "My Lair"....*
> 
> I again had energy & motivation to venture into "My Lair"....
> 
> ...


Andy,
You know more about lathes than you think….
You know they can hurt you….
You also know how to spell l-a-t-h-e!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another Lathe day in "My Lair"....*
> 
> I again had energy & motivation to venture into "My Lair"....
> 
> ...


Nice work sand bag boy. That aught to hold it still.
Nice work Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Another Lathe day in "My Lair"....*
> 
> I again had energy & motivation to venture into "My Lair"....
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dave!

I must now get me some turning chisels and a few more goodies!!! PSI, here I come!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*

"The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!

Enough of the pity party and onto the reason for this post….

I hunt on Craigslist with a vengeance. I don't want anyone else getting that gloat worthy score! IT'S MINE!!!

I was perusing CL this morning over my morning coffee. As I scoured the listings, I nearly burned my nostrils as the coffee exploded out!!! I'm so glad the coffee had cooled off a little. After wiping off the laptop, I had to reread the listing, to be sure I had read it correctly. I hurried off a hastily written email to the seller. "Hurry up and wait" time….

The seller called me about an hour later, and verified that I had read the listing correctly. I agreed to meet with him within the hour. Gotta move on CL deals while the iron (or coffee) is hot!!! I think I may have left a couple of strips of rubber as I tore out of the driveway….

I pulled into the circular drive of a beautifully landscaped mansion. I rang the doorbell and waited…..
A voice called me over to an outbuilding, the shop I presumed. As I walked into the shop I saw the remnants of a once well equipped wood shop. I wonder what else he has for sale….

After the usual chit chat, I agreed to purchase a Porter Cable laminate trimmer, with assorted accessories. He also threw in a box of carbide bits onto the sale price of $25.00. Did I do good???









The trim router is NOT what made me rush over to "The Mansion"....
The "chit chat" was really about a *DeWalt DW788* Type 1 *20" Variable Speed Scroll Saw*. The seller offered the standard lines, "Only used once or twice!", "Like new!!", "I'm moving and need it gone asap!!!". Apparrently a fully eqipped wood shop does not fit into a small condo unit!!! We fired up the saw and checked the fuctionality of the adjustments. All system go! The saw also comes with the DeWalt stand, another bonus feature. I forked over the cash for the saw (& $25.00 for the router) and I am now the proud owner of a *DeWalt DW788* Type 1 *20" Variable Speed Scroll Saw!!!*

A picture of my successful CL hunt:









All in all I am pleased with my purchase. Now I need to muster the energy to move the saw, stand and router into "The L*ai*r"!!!

Oh yeah, I bet you are wondering what this fabulous saw set me back…
The *DeWalt DW788* Type 1 *20" Variable Speed Scroll Saw* lightened my wallet by a mere $100.00!!!
How'd I do???

Hmmmmm….
Drum/Thickness sander….
The next "shop project"???

The signs for the work trailer are awaiting a few coats of marine paint….
The "post-project" shop clean up is scheduled….
Time to find room, in "The L*ai*r", for my new to me *DeWalt DW788* Type 1 *20" Variable Speed Scroll Saw*....

Well, that's the plan at least….


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


Well it's a confirmed…..*"YOU SUCK"*

That is a nice score…......


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jeff!!!
Yeah, this is the reason I check Craigslist religiously, like 3 to 5 times a day. Gotta be the first to contact the seller, otherwise it will dissappear in a flash!!!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


Great STEALS! You indeed, SUCK!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


You SUCK, you bitch.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


Randy, I purposely avoid CL lately because I almost ALWAYS find great deals and I HAVE TO STOP buying!!

Seriously, put your reservations aside…....and build something cool - you will be amazed at what you can accomplish. And of course, if you fail miserably, your project is still usable as fire fuel…....win/win…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


Gene,
I appreciate the sentiment. I try hard and occasionally am successful!!!

Rex,
Can you make it hurt so good???

Jeff,
I really only want to add a drum/thickness sander to the arsenal. My main goal has been to get the shop ready and improve my skills as to be able to make that flag case. Now that the shop is (for the most part) set, I now have the added pressure of doing justice to your gift of wood for that project!!! However, I have a plan. I will make 2 flag cases at once. Test cuts and setups will be made with sacrificial oak flooring, before the real wood hits the blade!!! I'll just need to find a worthy recipient of the "practice" flag case. Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


No question the drum sander is a cool addition and quite useful…...just don't let that stop you…....there is always one more tool you'll want.

Good thinking on making a mock up flag case first. Don't need a drum for that! Just trying to say, that using the tools you have now will help to define the tools (you think) you still need…...

BTW - caught this video today….looks like a cool project for the scrollsaw…....especially a NICE *DeWalt DW788* type 1 *20" Variable Speed Scroll Saw*...

Edit - link isn't working - try this LINK


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


Randy, It's been said before: YOU SUCK!
Congrats on robbing some poor old fellow.
I saw your drum sander on Tulsa CL tonight but a little far for you to travel.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


SUCK SUCK SUCK….BIG TIME SUCK
You should feel guilty
Nice catch


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


Jeff,
I'm not waiting on the drum sander. That will just be added to the long shop to-do-list!
I checked out that video link. that is a great project, except that….
I don't know how to spell "Tony Stewart" or "Jeff Gordon"! Have you any other ideas???

Andy,
The seller has been offering ALL his tools & machines for 25% - 33% of new retail!!! I was just the next lucky recipient!!! He was selling his "mansion" and buying a condo locally and another condo in Florida! He was anything but poor!!!

Gary,
Please read my reply to Andy!!!
I simply paid the price he asked!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


Randy you have caught another good catch.
Now,
Once you get that wonderful piece of furniture cranked out of you shop it will start a fire in your heart to do more. You will find yourself putting off other needs just to get in the shop and work.
Its there you just need a kick start.
So what I need you to do is find a small project for a gift for your mother due by Christmas.
Now
What to build?
What to build it out of?
and you know the due date.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


Dave,
Did you read my first blog entry???

This is exactly the *"Swift kick in the A$$!!!"*, that I need (& asked for). You hit the nail on the head, as far as my plan. I'm going to knock out a few "quick" projects, then start working on my mother's gift. A flag display case for my father's burial flag. The wood for the case was generously gifted to me by none other than fellow LJ member, Stumpy Saloon patron and "Wood Worker Extraordinaire", Jeff (LJ7). He sent me some beautiful birdseye maple and granadillo.

I'm just hoping to do his gift justice!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


You will!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


I'll give it my best effort.
Thanks, for the vote of confidence!!!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


Nice score Randy….


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


Matt,
Thanks for dropping in and the acknowledgement of a gloat worthy CL score!
You are welcome to visit, "The Lair", anytime you want to use my latest score!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


Good catch on the type I. 
I've been on the look out for a better scroll saw for ages. 
On the rare occasion a decent one pops up around here, it is way out of my price range. 
I can't wait to see you get started on it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *CL, A PC, A DW & a Serious Tool GLOAT!!!*
> 
> "The L*ai*r" is in a state whereby I can make saw dust. I have most every machine and tool, that could be pressed into service in the pursuit of wood working bliss, that is necessary. The shop is no where near perfect and will surely needs upgrades. I would still like to have a scroll saw and a drum/thickness sander, however, they can wait. One would think that after all this time, acquiring tools and machines and getting the shop ready, I would be in sawdust heaven. Even with all the equipment, there is something missing. The problem being, one can not purchase, beg, borrow or even steal the absent necessity. I haven't the desire, motivation or the energy to put "The L*ai*r" to good use!!! This just sucks!!!
> 
> ...


William,
I'm sure, in due time, you will get that "scroll saw of your dreams"....
Good things come to those who wait.
A master scroller, as yourself, can surely put a great saw through it's proper paces & you deserve one!!!

I've yet to order blades for mine. It came with the one blade installed, so obviously, I NEED more blades. Once I have blades, I'll put my *DeWalt DW788 type 1 20" Variable Speed Scroll Saw*, to what I hope is good use.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*A Grizzly In The Lair....*

Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461

This weekend's adventure was to free the Grizzly (& the wood) from the confines of my vehicle and into "The Lair". That would be a relatively easy task, were I to have a walk in basement, but I don't. Access to "The Lair" is through a bulkhead door and down a flight of stairs. Getting the wood into the shop was no problem…. The translocation of my sander, on the other hand, is a whole other story. Friends were either unwilling or unable to help. THANKS JEFF!!! So the task fell upon me & myself….

The sander was in my vehicle, already detached from it's base. Just a few simple steps is all that is required.
1) Get sander out of vehicle.
2) Position sander to go down the stairs.
3) Get the sander down the stairs.
4) Place sander on it's base.

Because I was working alone….
I decided that "slow & steady" was the prudent course of action. This sander weighs in at 200lbs and I only tip the scales at 150lbs, so that sander could just pull or push me down the stairs. I had to be smarter than the Grizzly!!!

As they say….A picture is worth a 1000 words, so what would 50 pictures be worth???
OK, not fifty, but there are a bunch….

Here is my vehicle loaded for bear….









After the wood, the sander was next to be freed….









The Staging Area….









The Slippery Slope….









The Landing Area….









A sled was made and used to lower the sander into the basement.
There was a lot of cribbing & blocking goin' on.
All to get the sander ready for a (gentle, little???) sled ride….









I did call in some Muscle…. as in my 2003 Mazda Tribute.
I'll let it do the "Heavy Lifting" or lowering as it was….









Descending into the abyss, err The Lair….









This was a slow process. Back up 6" at a time, check everything….









back up 6".... check everything….rinse, repeat….
Eventually, the sander was at the "Landing Area"....









Due to the change in slide angle, the sander would not slide….
Back up 6", create some slack in the tow strap….
Go down and "shimmy" the sander forward a tad….
Run up to the vehicle….
Back up 6", create some slack in the tow strap….
Go down and "shimmy" the sander forward a tad….
Rinse, repeat….









From there, it was moved onto it's original base (with casters), sled and all.









Gladly, the Grizzly was not harmed during this entire adventure.
I can also say that…
there were no bones broken, lacerations, splinters or foul language used today!!!
This should complete my "Major Machine" purchases… Unless of course I decide to upgrade!!!
Well, that's the plan at least….

I will remove the "sled" and reattach the sander to it's base on another day….
Right now…. I'm having several cold ones, because I earned it my friends!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Holy crap Randy! That was a process. You do deserve a few cold ones.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Randy-You must have watched a program showing how the Egyptians built the pyramids. Great idea to use the vehicle to make up for the 50-kb difference between man and machine. Glad it made it to the Lair without damage to it or to you, or bystanders.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Nothing is impossible. Unless it's impossible.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Bill,
Cold ones are a flowing!!!

Don,
ME TOO!!!
I took very slow, deliberate steps….
If I wasn't happy/confident in the setup…. I redid it….

So true, Fridge.
I'm guessing that this wasn't impossible!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


HA…..that was good to watch….! Love the 6" and Stop!

Seriously…..good you figured it out and glad you survived. Been there done that. I've dragged more than one 200+ machines down the steps. Usually do it one step at at a time. but not really a safe way to go….

Cheers my friend….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


good work son

had the same problem here today
moving my radial arm saw
put it on a cart
and wheeled it to the new shop
then the cart stopped
and the saw cab came off
jamming it in the door









levers and fulcrums and get the cart out of there
slide the cab back and take off the door
slide cab thru doorway an inch at a time by hand

got it done









glad you worked this out
and a great way using the car

enjoy a cold one or two
i'll join you with some prune juice


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


I think that's called "Yankee Ingenuity". Good job!

Using the Mazda was a great idea that wouldn't have occurred to me.

Those stairs are a lot steeper than I had pictured!

Glad the sander wasn't injured.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Randy very cleaver , and nothing is broken .where there is a will a way can usually be found sounds like you found a good one take a break and enjoy a cold one you deserve it .great pics s too and a great buy on the sander


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


David thats was a job there and i know you getrdone your shop is taking shape


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Jeff,
Give me a call next time….
I'll put the Mazda on autopilot….

Dad!!!
Glad you weren't hurt!!!

I was determined to get this done….
I did think of you many a time today….
I was inspired & motivated by all that you have accomplished!!!

CHEERS, to both of you…. Jeff & Dad


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Andy,
I will always find a way…. to work "Smarter", NOT Harder!!!

Eddie,
I did break ONE thing today….
A SWEAT!!!
But I was never "sweating" getting this accomplished!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Just wish I could have backed the Mazda!

Enjoy the new toy…and oh yeah *YOU SUCK!*


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Why thank you, Jeff….
I will & I believe that I do!!!


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Where there's a will, there's a Randy!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Very cool idea. Working smarter is definitely better than harder.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Ted,
I think you may be confused! 
Where there's a will…... There's (usually) a Funeral!!!

Monte,
These old bones don't like the aftermath of working hard….
I just hope my pea brain can keep up with the work load!!!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


An engineering feat worthy of true *********************************** status. Good job and I'm glad no one was hurt and no adult beverages were spilled.

Bet you spent the drive home working out the descent in your head.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Randy, those steps look ridiculously steep. A great accomplishment my friend! You done good, real good.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


I was about to make a comment about pyramid building, but I see someone already beat me to it. That's some seriously impressive engineering. My hat, if I wore one, would be off to you.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Are you motivated to replace the stairs with an elevator? A good electric winch and some engineering would fix you right up. Even a block and tackle setup although slower would work. Dad taught me that when restoring old buildings. Easy and safe is cheaper that ER visits.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Nice work Randy, are you going to build a pyramid next, maybe a statue like Easter Island?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


there you go

jim mudflap just hit it on the nail

make a simple winch driven cargo elevator/ramp platform
you can even put a barstool on it to sit on

maybe even get a costume from the old elevator guys 
the red bowl hat
and a jacket with fancy epaulets
for when you have guests or clients come by


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Gene,
The only beers killed, during this endeavor, were my upstairs neighbor's.
He was one of the "unable" to help….
My cold ones were held in reserve for the completion celebration!!!

Candy,
The stairs are indeed steeper than a normsl flight of stairs….
Hence the imorted Mazda Muscle!!!

BTimmons,
The ancient Egyptians were an intelligent civilization….
Not really sure how well I would measure up!!!
& a "tip o' the hat" right back at ya….

Jim,
I do indeed have an idea….that didn't yet die of loneliness…
To emplpoy an electric winch (Gene, NOT wench!!!) to raise and lower heavy & bulky items,
Now just to get a winch, the other materials, oh and the motivation!!!

Dave,
I was thinking something along the lines of a (timber frame) trestle bridge!!!

Dad (David),
Love the outfit/uniform…
However, my medical experts prefer me in a white "buckle down" coat with extra long sleeves!!!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


heck you wore me out just reading at how much you had to doenjoy the sander!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Marty,
heck I wore me out just typing about how much I had to do!!!
I will heed your advice and enjoy the sander!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Are you sanding yet??


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Jeff,
YES & NO….
Today at work, I mowed a bunch of extremely sandy soiled properties….
so yeah, I stirred up ton of dust, but no saw dust!!!

My excuses….
I've caught up here on LJs….
Now watching JEOPARDY!....
Then I must go grocery shopping….


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Are you sanding yet??


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


NO….
I've been busy with work, life & moving into a new thread!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


I'll check back tomorrow…..that moving to a new thread was exhausting I know…....


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Jeff,
Yeah, moving is such a beach!!!

This is a preemptive answer to the question you will ask….

NO, I have not done any sanding….YET!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


I'll ask. Maybe I shouldn't. I'll let Jeff do it.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Randy - you had the whole morning off and no sanding?? Turn off the Jeopardy!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Was that a mosquito that I heard buzzing around….
Squish!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


--------


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Any news from the Lair?? Beat ya to it!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


The "news" is emanating from the "idiot box"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Jeff,
This is a preemptive answer to the question you will ask….

NO, I have not done any sanding….YET!!!

I am in "The Lair" though….
Reinforcing the mobile base, then reattaching machine to base and maybe give the bear a bath!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


Randy - decided to give you a "break" today since yesterday was so crappy…...good luck with the assembly and tune up….


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A Grizzly In The Lair....*
> 
> Last week I did a blog about a wood & tool gloat….
> http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461
> ...


A "break"....
Today was just as STUPID!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*

As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….









With my G0458 18" Open Ended Drum Sander resting comfortably and all cleaned up and ready to perform….
I plugged it in, flipped the switch…. It is alive….
For about a split second…. then the fuse blew!!!
Yeah, I said FUSE…. all the circuits for "The Lair" are fuses!!! ;^(

Short story long…. There is only one circuit that I can run this beast on, as it requires a 20A circuit.
That ONE circuit is used to run my "Hot Rod" HF 2HP DC. Sooooo, there is no way I can run both at the same time…. A drum sander MUST be hooked up to dust collection, especially when being used in a basement workshop!!! There ain't no way around that.

What to do, what to do…. I decided to lubricate my brain, with cold ones, until a solution presented itself…. That may not have been prudent, as I ended up with a hangover, because the solution was elusive!!! After the fog lifted, it dawned on me that this machine has a blower for dust ejection!!! However, the OEM bag filter is really just a dust cloud generator…. A better solution there must be…. More brews were consumed (I didn't learn my lesson, yet!!!). Then I had a brain storm or perhaps a brain fart…. Maybe, just maybe the blower was strong enough to incorporate a Thien Separator. The only way to find out is to build one and see…. That and if it wasn't up to the task, I would then use my Shop-Vac for added muscle. Now I'm psyched. I have a potential solution.

I gathered supplies, for a "less than conventional" Thien separator….









Since the sander will produce fine dust and the plan is to use this without a Shop-Vac, which has an existing HEPA filter, I wanted to incorporate a HEPA filter into the design. That meant a large "separation chamber".... hence two 5-gallon buckets, with a Thien baffle in between and the filter in the top "separation chamber". Time will tell, if this is brilliant or BS!!! Should I need to use the Shop-Vac, the extra HEPA filter will help save the Shop-Vac.

I'll let pictures tell most of the construction story….
Go ahead and ask questions…. I will try to provide answers!!! ;^)

Cutting out the Thien Baffle, from 1/4" ply:









Inlet using 3/4" & 1/4" ply:









Inlet installed & baffle in place:









Visible in the above picture is the outlet (uninstalled).
I used 2" PVC male & female adapters….
screwed together like a bulkhead fitting.

Basically, I hung the filter from two 6" bolts, secured with wing nuts.
Problem being, I needed 7" bolts, so I did some "improvising".
In this next picture, of the "pre-assembly", you can see the "filter hanger"....
Black piece, with wood block & two long bolts.

Pieces-Parts before assembly:









Filter installed:









For additional support for the outlet and filter….
I cut a 1/4" ply circle for the top of the bucket.
If need be, the Shop-Vac hose will connect to the PVC Outlet.

Thien Separator, top assembly:









Final assembly, installed:









With construction completed, it is now time that I go get another cold one!!!

Y'all are gonna have to wait for the results….


----------



## NikkiLaRue (May 5, 2014)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


COOL


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


Very cool Randy - I'll be interested to hear how it works! Very creative for sure…...are you sanding yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


If it works, I will call you a GENIUS.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


Y'all are gonna have to wait for the results….
You are such a tease, Randy!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


Nikki,
COOL…. maybe, but I really hope it SUCKS!!!

Jeff,
I too, am interested in hearing how it works…. brilliant or BS TBD…. Yes, but test runs only, so far!!! ;^)

Bill,
You already called me a GENIOUS….don't you remember???

Candy,
That has been said many a time…. but that is a story best left for another website!!!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


I don't want to wait for the results. I am old, waiting isn't always an option for me.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


Monte,
I promise that the wait won't be tooooo looooong.
Now then, with that said…..
It may or may not be worth the wait!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


Now thats brilliant.
Adapt Overcome Improvise!
Nice work!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


Looks like it'll work. Good stuff


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


Randy ,seem it should ,work waiting for the results for my bear ,great job


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


i have no doubt that this will work son
or that you will keep at it till it does

have you considered bring down a 12 amp extension cord
from a 20 amp circuit upstairs

the fridge should be on it's own circuit
so you needn't worry about that going out


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


Thanks Dave.

Roger,
Believe it will. I may just need to tweak the separator. Either way, it WILL work with a Shop-Vac.

Eddie.
I'll try to hurry the test, so that you could benefit from the results.
Do yo have a dust collector??? If so, that would be easiest!!!

Thanks, for dropping in everyone!!!

I gotta get back to lunch & then work….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


The dust collection setup will not work right. 
Send it to me and I'll send you my dust collector. 
A broom.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


Randy if that works, it may work for the Dewalt 735 as well. Not that I have one, but I've heard about its dust blower.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


William,
Shipping would make it prohibitive….
Looks like you are stuck with using the broom.
Just be sure that Doe, Candy, Nikki nor *74* are in need of it for travel!!!

Bill,
You may just be right…. (I can't believe my 'putter just typed that???)
The DW735 does have a rather powerful blower…
However, my DW735 is hooked up to my HF 2HP DC, so no need….
But it may be a good experiment, although the planer is more chips than fine dust….
So a bag/filter isn't as hazardous as with the sander.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


Dad (David),
Sorry… I missed your post earlier…. my bad!!!

You are correct…. I WILL get this to work.

I did consider an extension cord…. but at 20A, I'd rather not, if I don't have to.
That and NONE of the circuits are labeled, so tracing circuits could be problematic.
Some of the wiring is relatively "new" 12AWG with 20A fuses.
I'm just not confident in the "old" wiring, should it be tied into a circuit with the "new" 12AWG/20A.
The electric has been worked on by several people, one electrician that I know personally. I'm not confident in that work!!!

Thanks for stopping in…. now get back to building YOUR shop!!! ;^)


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


It will work.

I gots faith in you.

But, sometimes I'm wrong. 

Seriously, very cool!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


AP,
I'll gets it werkin'....
I've gots faith in me too….
But, sometimes I'm wrong!!!

Thanks….;^)


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


Randy, I'll have you know that Jim just bought me a new broom, thank you very much! Mostly because he had the son use the old broom to apply roofing sealant to the porch roof. But that's another story…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


Candy,
Great news on the new conveyance.
Besides Jim…. did it come with an airbag???


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


Nope, doesn't even have a safety belt. Living on the edge!


----------



## Straightlines (Mar 20, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


Okay, okay … yer killin' us! H A V E Y O U T R I E D I T Y E T T T T T ???? (That's me yelling to you all the way from the West Coast)

Randy, if you have 220V in your basement, I bet that Grizz can be converted to 220, and your juice problem would be solved.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *Thien Thing Again: Bear Separator!!!*
> 
> As some may remember….My Grizzly Bear made it into "The Lair".
> It was a potentially dangerous and harrowing trip….
> ...


Straightlines,

Thanks for the "kick in the pants"!!!
An end grain cutting board (my first cutting board) and time outside the shop, acquiring tools and shop fixtures has taken time away from tweaking the separator.

Unfortunately, the motor can not be rewired for 220V. That is why I need to perfect the separator….

I have tested it.
With limited success….
I hadn't really sealed up the separator, so dust was leaking out everywhere.
I have since added weather stripping to the "separator baffle", to seal the top & bottom buckets.

I have also added a few other tweaks, hoping for improvement in dust separation, as the filter was getting plugged up.
I WILL be retesting it tonight and will post an updated blog sometime this weekend.
I hope that the "Anticipation" of the update isn't debilitating!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

*A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*

With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!

That means I am actually building projects and not just "shop projects"!!!

However, that does not mean purchases are a thing of the past….
One must leave themselves open to future upgrades, shop fixture procurement, lumber and the incidentals.
I am also on the look out for redundant/duplicate tools, to permit multiple setups "at the ready".

So…. I continue to scour CL, hunting for gloat worthy purchases and minor acquisitions.
I found a few….

I have 3 bench vises…. sitting on a shelf…. because I don't have a work bench.
The "Stumpy Nubs Workbench" is on my build list…. and it will be staying there a tad longer….









This is not a Roubo, or even a good bench…. Albeit, it is better than nothing.
That and I could not have built even a crappy one for what I paid for this….
At HF, new, these go for about $150 - $200….
A half hour drive and 5 - five dollar bills was my outlay. Yup, $25.00!!!
The bench may not be worth bragging about, but the price is gloat worthy (at least to me!).

After picking up the bench, I drove another half hour, to a "self storage" facility….
Met a guy relieving himself (no not that way) of "stuff". I would have liked to have snagged up the horizontal metal cutting band saw, but I was after wood chip & saw dust generators!!! The guy also had a portable generator…. fired it up and it functioned properly…. although it was not for sale….

He broke it out so that I could test this…









Now then, I already have a PC Plunge Router, a PC Trim Router and a Millers Falls Router….
Like clamps, ya can never have enough routers…. I believe that A1Jim would agree!!!
I checked Amazon, and new these go for around $200….

The guy only asked me to fork over 10 - five dollar bills. Yup, $50.00!!!

Those are the latest additions to "The Lair". I am hoping that they will see a lot of use.

Well, that's the plan at least!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...


I'd say that stuff is worth at least $76. Whatcha planning to rout first?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...


You got a great deal on them. Firmly earning a good "you suck "


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...


Okay, you suck. Sounds like you're shop is fully equipped.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...


Bill,
The edge of my first end grain cutting board….
AFTER several test pieces!!!

Monte,
I appreciate the sentiment!!!
Yeah, the bench is squat, but MUCH less squat than naught!!!

*74*,
I would say "The Lair" is well equipped….
NO shop is EVER fully equipped!!!


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...


Profitable trip, in my opinion. Congrats, Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...


Chris,
Our opinions coincide!!!

I was going to build the "Stumpy Nubs Workbench", just like yours.
However, shop time is limited….
Projects are numerous….
Soooo, this will have to suffice until I do.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...


Nice scores Randy….reminds me, I bought the same router kit off of CL and while at the sellers garage, he plugged the router in and turned it on, but discovered that the base clamp wasn't engaged…....he was hanging on on the base and that router spun till it bottomed out the threads and we were both checking our pants…...LOL!

Check those clamps before the power up…..

The bench is a great start - and will give you some ideas to build the real one…..

Keep an eye out for those wood scores…...


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...


Jeff,
That IS very funny!!!
That also could have had a very bad ending. Glad it Didn't.

The bench is only a stop gap measure…. I just hope it ain't a *BIG* gap!!!

Wood scores? Does that fall under the category of "incidentals"???


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...


Funny….I better not comment here…..can't think of anything appropriate for a family friendly forum…..


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...


Randy SCORES again! Congratulations!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...





> Randy SCORES again! Congratulations!
> 
> - CFrye


Gooooooooooooooooal, Gooooooooooooooooooooal, Gooooooooooooooooooooooooal….
Oh wait, that's soccer or "football" to some….
Toooooooooooooooool, Toooooooooooooooooooool, Toooooooooooooooooooooooool!!!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...


More Randy candy. Great scores, both.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...


Randy candy 
Um


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...


RANDY YOU SUCK !.......YOU REALLY SUCK ON THE BENCH


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...


Thanks folks….
notice that I didn't say "guys"!!!

It ain't easy being me, but somebodies got to do it!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...


well done son

keep this up
and you will have to move the shop upstairs

and sleep in the dungeon downstairs

that would buy you more time 
to decide on a project


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DIYaholic said:


> *A CL PC Posting & an afternoon drive*
> 
> With the addition of my Grizzly G0458 18" Open End Drum Sander….
> My MAJOR tool/machine purchases are pretty much complete. Although a CNC Router would be nice!!!
> ...


Dad!!! So good of you to drop in….

Whenever I add to my arsenal….
My housemate questions where is it going to fit.
I just tell him… somewhere!!!


----------

